# Fun Horsey Survey I found :D



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Your Name: 
Sunny06

Your Age: 
Old enough.

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Sunny

Show Name: 
n/a

Discipline: 
western (aussie)

Bad Habits: 
Head wapping, walking all over you

Markings: 
tri color paint

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
9

Breed: 
SSH

Favorite Treats: 
bread and (believe it or not, blackberries!)

Home: 
stall

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Very rarely, he likes to crow hop if he wants to GOOOOOOO! 

Rear?: 
Used to. Won't anymore.

Jump?: 
not much

Load Easily?: 
Yep :grin:

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Push Button on good days lol. Likes to give me attidue every now and then.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
Sometimes

Saddle: 
Big Horn reining/barrel saddle, bushruder aussie

Pad Color:
black or mint green depending on the saddle

Halter Color: 
black leather

Lead Color?: 
green

Lunge Well?: 
Eh, so-so.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
not really 

Have Good Manners?: 
Hmm. not as good as they should be 

Bite?: 
occasional play nip

Good With Children?: 
nope

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Does head wapping them count, lol?

Get Pampered?: 
Eh, on and off

Love What He Does?: 
Yeah, I think so. Either way he's stuck doing it, lol!

Personality Traits: 
Let's Goooooo!!!

Love His Home?: 
Ask _him!_

Stall Buddies?: 
Gunsmoke

Friends At Home?: 
Yep. The whole gang.

Past Home?: 
GA

Past Life?: 
rental trail horse leader

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
oh yes. I love it 

Dressage?: 
nope

Fallen Off?: 
lost count

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes >.<

Slept in His Stall?: 
no. but I have in the tack room..

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Kind of, but they were pretty minor injuries.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep Yep

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
hmm.. no I really want to.

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Probably once, lol

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
no

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yes

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Don't like either 

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Depends. Probably Kimblewick.

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
CC

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
How about none?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
tall

Fitted or Square: 
huh?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
polos

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
don't care

Tack or Bareback: 
tack

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
not REAL swimming, but in rivers yes 

Any human foods he loves?: 
bread

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
nope

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
half my height

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Not yet.

Do you like helmets?: 
sure

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
depends on day 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
This has been asked like 10 times, lol. BH western, BR aussie

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I do already

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse :grin:

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
hope not to have to


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Your Name: 
Wallaby

Your Age: 
19

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Lacey

Show Name: 
n/a

Discipline: 
western, I guess. I prefer english but she prefers western...

Bad Habits: 
Being a jerk. Trying to get her own way too much.

Markings: 
2 back socks and one half white pastern on her front left. Not that you can see them normally since her legs are gray.

Gender: 
Mare!

Age: 
24

Breed: 
Arabian

Favorite Treats: 
She adores apples

Home: 
the field...

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Once...when an idiot that I shouldn't have let ride, rode her. The idiot came off. =D

Rear?: 
Every once in a while. When I'm not paying attention to her other signals.

Jump?: 
free jumping once but never undersaddle.

Load Easily?: 
Distinctly.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
She's closer and closer to push button everyday. I'd still consider her kinda green though because she demands a very specific style of riding and she isn't something I'd throw a beginner up on and leave.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
I've never eaten around her...

Saddle: 
some kind of Big Horn saddle. We both prefer bareback though.

Pad Color:
Neon PINK!

Halter Color: 
Green, pink, or purple, it depends on our mood.

Lead Color?: 
Green with the green halter, purple with the purple halter and the pink halter.

Lunge Well?: 
Pretty much.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
I don't understand this one...

Have Good Manners?: 
Very much so. 

Bite?: 
never.

Good With Children?: 
pretty good. She doesn't love them but she tolerates them, especially if I'm there.

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
If they're with me, if they aren't, she ignores them. Haha

Get Pampered?: 
Hahahahaha for sure.

Love What He Does?: 
Marginally. She likes her life better now than she did before.

Personality Traits: 
Fearful, dominant, curious, and workwoman like.

Love His Home?: 
Pretty much. But she'd like it better if she lived in a barn.

Stall Buddies?: 
Not so much. She has no equine friends really.

Friends At Home?: 
Not so much...

Past Home?: 
a few miles away, maybe 10?

Past Life?: 
Fatty Mcfat Fat Fatty crazy pasture puff.

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yup!

Dressage?: 
nope

Fallen Off?: 
Tons. Never off of Lacy though.

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Nope.

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
All the time. >.<

Slept in His Stall?: 
Nope

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
I guess if you count getting a scar on my back from being bucked into a hook, yes.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Everytime, except once. But that's because I had gotten a saddlehorn to the pelvis and we weren't really sure if I was ok.

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yep! Only it was less like riding and more like sitting on a horse in the field.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
All the time.

Ridden Bareback?: 
For sure!

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Not yet! Haha

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No....I wish I had $2,000 to blow!

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
no

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yes

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
I don't really know... 

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
How about Appendix? That's the only way I would take either of those.

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle!

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close Contact

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Huh? free rein as in just going around being crazy? Sure.

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Indoor or trails.

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
natural.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
I've never worn tall boots so I dunno.

Paddock or Tall: 
ditto.

Fitted or Square: 
What?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
I dunno....

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
dunno??

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback!

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Not yet! This summer with any luck!

Any human foods he loves?: 
I don't know...

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
nope

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No. 

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
For sure!

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yep! 

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
i wish! Formal wear and a horse? How intense!

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
For sure!

Do you like helmets?: 
Yup. 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Greenies.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
I don't own my own saddle yet. Bareback pad! Haha

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I'd love to!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
Yup! One day.

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
I want to. If she has to be put to sleep. I want her to die naturally though...


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

*You and Your Horse

*Your Name: 
Laura

Your Age: 
26

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Kalypso

Show Name: 
Blazing White

Discipline: 
English (Pleasure)
Western

Bad Habits: 
He doesnt like being in his stall for a long time. He will body slam the stall door.
Markings: 
brown head with blaze. White body with brown patchs on his hip.

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
7

Breed: 
Paint

History: 
I bought him in Nj from a girl who was going to college. 

Favorite Treats: 
Apples,Carrots,Ghadra's Goodies

Home: 


Your Horse

Buck?: 
not yet

Rear?: 
No

Jump?: 
Yes,small cross rails

Load Easily?: 
Yep :grin:

Greenie or Push Button?: 
neither

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
i dont know

Saddle: 
collegaite(spl) deep seat

Pad Color:
i have 5 square saddle pads. Different colors of course

Halter Color: 
black with green stripe. 

Lead Color?: 
green with black trim to match the halter 

Lunge Well?: 
not for me he doesn't. for my trainer..yes.. lol

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
i ride him western

Have Good Manners?: 
no. lol he is always pulling me to eat grass. i am working on that though

Bite?: 
nope.

Good With Children?: 
I guess so. A little girl got a pony ride on him for a costume class at a horse show. 

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
sometimes

Love What He Does?: 


Personality Traits: 
a silly horse. 

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
He hangs out with cody and socks

Friends At Home?: 
cody and socks

Past Home?: 


Past Life?: 
huh?

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes,

Dressage?: 
a few times on kalypso. 

Fallen Off?: 
not yet

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes >.<

Slept in His Stall?: 
no.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
no.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
sure

Ridden With No Tack?: 
not yet

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
sometmies

Ridden Bareback?: 
no

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
no!

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 


Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
no lol.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
no

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
no

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
no

Taught a Lesson?: 
no

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes, D.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
no

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
tb

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
all purpose

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
How about none?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
none

Tack or Bareback: 
tack

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
no

Any human foods he loves?: 


Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
no

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

er accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Not yet.

Do you like helmets?: 
Lol...yes 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
It depends on the day, I like push-button at shows but greenies are fun to work with

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Collegaite all purpose

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse :grin:

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
no.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Your Name: 
Anna

Your Age: 
13

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Thumper

Show Name: 
Footloose

Discipline: 
English

Bad Habits: 
Tries to unbalance you when you ride him.

Markings: 
A crooked stripe. Black dots in his two back socks.

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
11

Breed: 
Thoroughbred/Mini cross

Favorite Treats: 
Meadow Mints

Home: 
Hoofer Riding Club

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Only once, and he was probably trying to tell me that I was doing something wrong . He's incredibly safety-oriented.

Rear?: 
Never

Jump?: 
Yes

Load Easily?: 
I've never loaded him- I lease him at his home barn

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Neither- he's in the middle. He knows basic W/T/C, leg-yield, etc. but doesn't really understand some things... and he is difficult to ride, so not push button

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
He was impaled by a fence post once- it narrowly missed his heart and he spent a year in the vet hospital. He also got the tip of his ear bitten off by another horse.

Like Human Food?: 
No- the only human food he likes are wheat crackers.

Saddle: 
A horrid A/P with NO knee blocks...

Pad Color:
Navy blue with neon green piping

Halter Color: 
brown leather

Lead Color?: 
White- boring, I know.

Lunge Well?: 
Not really- it's a work in progress.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
umm... ?

Have Good Manners?: 
Ground manners? YES. He is the quietest horse EVER!

Bite?: 
never.

Good With Children?: 
Yes- he also loves dogs and any animals smaller than him.

School Horse?: 
yes

Good With Strangers?: 
I guess- he doesn't really socialize with people he doesn't know well 

Get Pampered?: 
YES!!!!!!!!!!!! All the time 

Love What He Does?: 
I hope 

Personality Traits: 
He has some trust issues, but once you develop a bond with him, he will try his heart out for you. He is incredibly sweet with people, but is always picking fights in the pastures.

Love His Home?: 
Yeah 

Stall Buddies?: 
Neighbors, yes. (Taj and Devlin). Buddies? No.

Friends At Home?: 
He is incredibly unpopular with the herd. I'm actually not sure that he even has one equine friend...

Past Home?: 
Not sure... he was owned by a girl who went away to college.

Past Life?: 
Jumpers

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes

Dressage?: 
Yes

Fallen Off?: 
Yes. Never off of Tumpity Wumpity, though

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes- all the time 

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Of course .

Slept in His Stall?: 
Nope

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Once I was bucked off and my parents had to resort to carrying me up the stairs to my bed the first night, but it wasn't a long-lasting pain.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Every time I've fallen off.

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Not yet 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes- it's good for your equitation 

Ridden Bareback?: 
Of course!

Cross-country Jumped?: 
Yes- so much fun, even though it was nothing over 2-foot lol

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Thankfully, no. Thankfully because I only lease right now, and if I owned Thumper, I would probably have bankrupted my parents a long time ago... O.O

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
no

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Kind of... I helped my instructor 

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Not yet...

Given Dewormers?: 
No

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
I don't really know... 

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Hmm... I can't really say 

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle!

Spurs or Crop: 
Whip

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close Contact

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor or trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Natural- I would hate to have the responsibility of ending an animal's pain

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Breeches

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
What?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Polo wraps- they're so much fun!

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Haven't used either 

Tack or Bareback: 
both 

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Not yet!

Any human foods he loves?: 
Crackers- he's a very picky eater though and this is the only one he's accepted so far 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
I wish 

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Not yet 

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Of course!

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
Yes- it was more 'attempting vaulting' though, because I was quite bad at it.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Unfortunately, yes. A little pony named Raspberry who I loved so much :'(

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Kind of? I didn't feel especially like John Wayne...

Do you like helmets?: 
Yes- I value my life as it is.

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Greenies. Push-buttons on my bad, 'grumpy' days .

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
I don't own my own saddle yet. I wish I did!

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Of course! After I win the Olympics 

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I hope, but probably not seeing as my parents are dead-set about me owning a horse before I graduate from college 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
If needed, I'd want to be the one. I'd rather not think about that though.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

*You and Your Horse

*Your Name: 
Tatianna
Your Age: 
14
Your Horse..’s Name: 
Indigo

Show Name: 
N/A
Discipline: 
English (currently working on Show Jumping/Hunters, and some dressage)
Western(trail riding, Barrels)

Bad Habits: 
Doesnt like to stand still lol 

Markings: 
None.

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
lol honestly 12-21, i lean more toward's at least 20..

Breed: 
ThoroughBred

History: 
Bought him from the auction, was very underweight, not sure about his past. 


Favorite Treats: 
Apple's so far 

Home: 
The paddock

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Hardly that i know of, other than to other horse's when they get in his 'zone' 
Rear?: 
Haven't seen him rear.

Jump?: 
Still working on it  not sure until spring

Load Easily?: 
Yep

Greenie or Push Button?: 
n/a Haven't ridden him yet.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
Yes

Saddle: 
Looking at getting a wintec all purpose or close contact.

Pad Color:
Blue 

Halter Color: 
Blue

Lead Color?: 
Blue 

Lunge Well?: 
not sure yet

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
eh 
Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, he is a very good boy, other than when it come's to tieing and standing still 
Bite?: 
hasnt really tried

Good With Children?: 
yes

School Horse?: 
No, but he probably could be

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
guilty as charged 

Love What He Does?: 
currently he is a pasture puff to gain more weight  soo i would say he love's that LOL
Personality Traits: 
BIG PUPPY DOG! totally in your pocket

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Isn't stalled, but paddock buddies are pepper,marshmellow and twister
Friends At Home?: 
stated above
Past Home?: 
absolutely no idea
Past Life?: 
past history unknown
*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
not as of yet
Dressage?: 
lightly

Fallen Off?: 
Oh yeah
Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
no 

Showed?: 
not yet 
Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes >.<

Slept in His Stall?: 
my horsey isnt stalled

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
no
Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
all the time
Ridden Bareback?: 
more than nescessary

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
no, but i would love to !
Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes,
Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
no...

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
eh sort of

Trained a Horse?: 
not yet,

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
thoroughbred
Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Depends I prefer a snaffle
Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
all purpose,

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
depends on weather
Arena or Trails: 
both

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
How about none?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
both
Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
tack
*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
nope
Any human foods he loves?: 
not that i know of... yet 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
nope

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No
Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no
Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no
Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
yup
Do you like helmets?: 
sometimes 
Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
push button's
What kind of saddle do you own?: 
none right now
Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
more like stable 
Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse :grin:

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Don’t talk to me about that.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Your Name: 
karla

Your Age: 
old enough to know better =P

Your Horse..’s Name: 
gypsy

Show Name: 
got kissed

Discipline: 
english
she soon will be doing eventing, hunters & eventually jumpers & fox hunting

Bad Habits: 
she is very obedient

Markings: 
Black with a star & 2 socks

Gender: 
girl horse haha

Age: 
3.5yo

Breed: 
hano/tb

History: 
bred in ND i got her in june & she could only lead [sort of !] & tie. backed her in july.

Favorite Treats: 
ANYTHING shes a piggy 

Home: 
saddle ridge

Your Horse

Buck?: 
only on one occasion

Rear?: 
no

Jump?: 
not yet !

Load Easily?: 
very

Greenie or Push Button?: 
greenie

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
no [touch wood !]

Like Human Food?: 
Yes !

Saddle: 
m toulouse cc

Pad Color:
blue, green, & purple

Halter Color: 
light green

Lead Color?: 
hunter green

Lunge Well?: 
perfect

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
not really...but im teaching her tricks, does that count ?

Have Good Manners?: 
yes yes yes !

Bite?: 
when she thinks you have food she might try but if you scold her she feels badly

Good With Children?: 
well shes sort of afraid of them ! the only young child at my barn is very spooky haha

School Horse?: 
Never 

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
yup =D

Love What He Does?: 
yes ! she loves any sort of attention, she could never be a wild horse

Personality Traits: 
so curious & friendly !

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
her brother is next to her

Friends At Home?: 
anyone !

Past Home?: 
ND

Past Life?: 
no past life

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
duh !

Dressage?: 
yes !

Fallen Off?: 
every good rider has

Picked a Hoof?: 
yea

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
too often

Slept in His Stall?: 
yeah

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
a couple times

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
if i am physically able yes

Ridden With No Tack?: 
all the time haha.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
all the time !

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
yessss

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
yea

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
i wish

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
no

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yes

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes !

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
appendix ! haha =P

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
cc

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
natural death, but either way as long as they dont suffer

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
paddock

Fitted or Square: 
square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes !

Any human foods he loves?: 
pb&js 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
yeah

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
yes !

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
yeah haha

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
no

Even done vaulting?: 
yes !

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes !

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes......

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no lol

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
yes !!!

Do you like helmets?: 
yeah

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
greenies !

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
m toulouse cc & a collegiate

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes !

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
i do

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
not my horse


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Your Name: 
Jessica

Your Age: 
16
Your Horse..’s Name: 
Baby

Show Name: 
don't show

Discipline: 
Trail Riding but i'd like to get into jumping


Bad Habits: 
none. although she can get impatient at times and she will nip at fingers if they smell like peppermints

Markings: 
UHHHHH white with blackish/ brownish/ greyish speckles 

Gender: 
Mare

Age: 
6

Breed: 
Mustang

History: 
got her off of some girl who was treating her as a pasture pet. she had never been rode. and i have never rode a horse in my life. and i broke her myself = ) we paid 75$ for her and fixed their heat! so it was a GREAT deal

Favorite Treats: 
ahaha.. peppermints, cheezits, and fruitloops..

Home: 
the pasture down the rode

Your Horse

Buck?: 
uhh she has once because we were riding double and my sis accidently kicked her rear. i rode it out but my sis fell off

Rear?: 
don't think she knows how..


Jump?: 
she has jumped creeks and ditches but not professionally lol

Load Easily?: 
yeah

Greenie or Push Button?: 
what!?! whats that mean?


Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
no 

Like Human Food?: 
Yep

Saddle: 
uhh a Hereford 

Pad Color:
blue and black 

Halter Color: 
green

Lead Color?: 
one is rainbow and one is black 

Lunge Well?: 
haha honestly... i don't thinkshe knows how. i've never tried lol

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
i'd liek to get into jumping 

Have Good Manners?: 
yes very good manners

Bite?: 
she'll nip if you have peppermints

Good With Children?: 
GREAT with kids. she don't mind what you do to her. and the kids ride double bareback. a kid that has never sat on a horse that is 6 rode her double bareback so yeah

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yep

Get Pampered?: 
yes!

Love What He Does?: 
sure she loves the trails and RUNNING!

Personality Traits: 
loves to bed fed. and loves to be hugged

Love His Home?: 
yesh 

Stall Buddies?: 
a QH named carmen... they are a little buddy sour

Friends At Home?: 
Carmen

Past Home?: 
uhh about 30 minutes away

Past Life?: 
don't know what they did with her before i got her. she was just a pasture pet i guess 

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes over a creek and ditch

Dressage?: 
no

Fallen Off?: 
well bucked off yes

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yup everyday

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
no...

Showed?: 
i'd like to show jump


Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
guilty.... more than once lol

Slept in His Stall?: 
nooooooo but i would if she needed me 

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
not yet

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
yup

Ridden With No Tack?: 
yes!!!

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yeah

Ridden Bareback?: 
yup

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
i wish!!

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
hmm... not that i remember

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Riiiiiiiight i wish i had that kind of money!!!

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
everyday

Mixed Feed?: 
no

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
yup

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
no

Trained a Horse?: 
yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
join-up??

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
uhh whats a kimberwick??

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
either??

English or Western: 
western for now but once again i'd go english for jumping!

Show or Pleasure: 
pleasure 

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
???

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
eww neither! my horse is gonna live forever!

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
paddock?

Fitted or Square: 
??

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
splint boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
no but i plan to!

Any human foods he loves?: 
cheez-its and fruitloops!! 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
no but i've galloped my horse and she is plenty fast enough

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
uhh no

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
yup!

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... 

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
yup!!

Do you like helmets?: 
no......

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
once again????

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Hereford Western

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
yup!!!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
already do!

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
nope but if that time comes i will not be holding the lead... i'd be holding her neck and head!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

*You and Your Horse

*Your Name: 
Rachel

Your Age: 
17

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Robbie, Robert, R-Bob

Show Name: 
Rock Steady

Discipline: 
Hunter/Jumper/Eq

Bad Habits: 
He nibbles/bites/grabs everything he can get his mouth. XD

Markings: 
Dapple Grey with a snip on his nosie.

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
5 turning 6 nest year.

Breed: 
Dutch Warmblood

History: 
He was bred, born and raised in BC, Canada. He was broke as a 3 year old, and trained perfectly up until he was put up for sale. My trainer bought him as a re-sale horse and shipped him to Alberta after only seeing his sale video. I was looking for a new horse to buy at the time and my trainer had me in mind when she purchased him. So I tried him out when he arrived and *hated* him at first. I actually refused to ride him when I first saw him. He was this small, scruffy, baby-looking thing and I wanted nothing to do with him. My trainer finally got me on him, and after that ride, I've loved him ever since. As soon as he took that first step and jump, nothing else mattered. Not his small size, his ugly, scruffy coat or how gawky he looked. He was the kindest, smartest, most trying and loving horse I've ever met. Plus, he could jump the moon and more. We bought him 2 weeks later and over the time I've had him, he's tranformed from this ugly 15.2hh thing to a gorgeous 16.2hh warmblood that has won everything in the Alberta show circut. :]

Favorite Treats: 
Anything...apples, wood, mittens, fingers, etc.

Home: 
WillowGrove Stables

*Your Horse
*
Buck?: 
Only when we jump a bit bigger and he really puts effort into it. Then he feels all proud of himself and plays around. :3

Rear?: 
Nope, never.

Jump?: 
Yuppers. Easily the nicest jumping horse I've ever ridden. This horse is honestly has the scopiest and roundest jump ever.

Load Easily?: 
Very. He just walks right in.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
For only being 5, he acts like a school master. Of course he has his baby days, but he's amazing 70% of the time. It makes me happy at how well trained he is. :]

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Yes. 3 weeks after we bought him, he coliced *really, really* badly. We were in the middle of a lesson, he was acting fine and then he went down...with me on him. I was freaking out and then we called the vet. He tried going down to roll every 2 mins so the vet had to dope him up really good when they got there. He was rushed to the vet clinic and was prepped for surgery. They weren't even sure if he'd even make it his guts were twisted so bad. I stayed with him as long as I could and then went home with vet talking to me on the phone as I waited at home wondering if he was still alive. Thankfully he ended up having a miraculous recovery, didn't need surgery (even though he was shaved and ready to go) and was back to work a week later. Scariest day of my life, but mine and Robbie's bond have never been stronger due to that day and how I was with him through his time of need.

Like Human Food?: 
Yuppers.

Saddle: 
Stubben, I can't remember what kind but it's CC.

Pad Color:
Navy blue, baby blue, burgandy or white. He also gets spoiled with a Mattes. :]

Halter Color: 
Leather

Lead Color?: 
Black 

Lunge Well?: 
Hahaha, he feels no need to pointlessly go around in a circle. So if he has excess anergy, we play tag or hide and seek.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Not really...?

Have Good Manners?: 
Pretty good. He is fairly mouthy but that's about it. He doesn't bite, but he likes to "taste" things haha,

Bite?: 
No really. More like nibble or suck. XD

Good With Children?: 
Very good. He loves children and other animals. He's a very social horse and loves to "play" with kids. :]

School Horse?: 
Nope.

Good With Strangers?: 
Yup yup.

Get Pampered?: 
Very. XD

Love What He Does?: 
He loves loves loves to jump. :] 

Personality Traits: 
He's a super huge suck. He loves attention and will do any kind of cute behavior to get it. He loves to snuggle and give kisses along with hugs. :] He's like an overgrown dog. But he also knows his boundaries.

Love His Home?: 
Kinda. It's kind of a human name but I think it suits him. Plus, there are so many variations of Robbie so I kind of like it. :]

Stall Buddies?: 
My best friend's horse Dash, another baby at the barn Sequel and and horse in his pen Dawson.

Friends At Home?: 
n/a

Past Home?: 
n/a

Past Life?: 
He was most definitly a gay hairdresser. He loves to be pretty all the time and likes to "gossip" with all the horses. :]

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yuppers. Twice/three times a week.

Dressage?: 
To a degree haha.

Fallen Off?: 
Yes, but not tons.

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
I kinda zoned out while he was being shaved for his colic surgery. XD

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Yeah...got ran down and broke my kneecap. Not funnn.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
All the time.

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Only bareback. I'm to chicken haha.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yup yup. Twice a week.

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep Yep

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Not yet..but I hope to!

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Yeah, when I bought my saddle and Mattes pad.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Nope

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes, my old horse Razz. 

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle. For sure.

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
CC

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Natural Death

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No. :[

Any human foods he loves?: 
Those Nature Valley granola bars haha. 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes.. Razz was very fast haha.

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Not quiet hehe.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
All the time. :]

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... 

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes, plently. :]

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Kinda, she was more like ripped away from me as I ran after her. :[

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Yes 

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Not yet. :]

Do you like helmets?: 
Yes. I wear one all the time. 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Both. I guess I'm lucky since Robbie is both haha.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Stubben Close Contact

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Nope.

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
Robbie is mine hehe.

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
I hope I never have to.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Your Name: 
n/a
Your Age: 
n/a

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Copper
Show Name: 
n/a

Discipline: 
trails

Bad Habits: 
nipping for treats

Markings: 
sorta star

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
9

Breed: 
Mini

History: 

Favorite Treats: 
Anything and everything

Home: 
small pasture

Your Horse

Buck?: 
only when misty gets on his nerves
Rear?: 
nope

Jump?: 
nope
Load Easily?: 
n/a
Greenie or Push Button?: 
greenie

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
n/a

Saddle: 
n/a

Pad Color:
n/a
Halter Color: 
Blue

Lead Color?: 
Blue 

Lunge Well?: 
trying

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
??

Have Good Manners?: 
heck no!!! lol!

Bite?: 
unfortuanatly
Good With Children?: 
i guess so

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
yup

Love What He Does?: 
idk

Personality Traits: 
people pony, dominant

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
misty and bell

Friends At Home?: 
misty and bell


Past Home?: 


Past Life?: 


*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
not on purpous
Dressage?: 
nope

Fallen Off?: 
yup 

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
?

Showed?: 
no 
Checked for Lameness?: 
no

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
n/a

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
nope
Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
had to

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
nope

Ridden Bareback?: 
yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
no

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
nope
Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
no

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
no

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
no

Taught a Lesson?: 
no

Trained a Horse?: 
right now

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
scared to try

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
tb

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
??

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
both

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
??

Indoor or Outdoor: 
both

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
EEK!! neighter!!

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
wraps

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
tack

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
no

Any human foods he loves?: 


Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yup  own one!

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
YES!! fun!
Ever gotten a championship before?: 


Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes
Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
no

Do you like helmets?: 
yes 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
push button

What kind of saddle do you own?: 


Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
EEEK!! never had too...my horses death was natural


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Your Name: Megan

Your Age: 21 years old. 

Your Horse..’s Name: Winter Wonderland and Fortora Farms Grey Arrow 

Show Name: 
Same as above.

Discipline: 
Winter is broke to work,ride and drive and Arrow is still having fun being a baby.

Bad Habits: 
None that I have noticed yet (Just got Winter on Sunday)

Markings: 
Winter has a somewhat blaze going on and a snip.

Gender: 
Winter is a gelding Arrow is a colt.

Age: 
Winter's 7 years old and Arrow is 20 months old.

Breed: 
Winter is a Morgan/Racking horse. Arrow is a Reg. Miniature 

Favorite Treats: 
Butterscotch flavored horse treats.

Home: 
Here on the farm 

Your Horse

Buck?: 
No. Only in the field playing.

Rear?: 
No.

Jump?: 
Again only when playing hehe

Load Easily?: 
Yes.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Winter is Push Button. Arrow isn't broke.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
No.

Like Human Food?: 
They like anything ediable.

Saddle: 
Just a regualr ole Western saddle. And a all purpose English saddle.

Pad Color:
I have a purple one and a grey I think. I also have a blue english one.

Halter Color: 
Haha..Let's see. Arrow has a red one and a blue one. And Winter has a black one and a green one.

Lead Color?: 
A few multi-colored ones. 

Lunge Well?: 
I don't know yet.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 


Have Good Manners?: 
Yes.

Bite?: 
Never.

Good With Children?: 
Yes.

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes.

Get Pampered?: 
Yes. Very.

Love What He Does?: 
Yea. Both of them are enjoying being horses at the moment. 

Personality Traits: 
Big puppy dogs 

Love His Home?: 
_I think so._

Stall Buddies?: He dosen't stay in a stall. But his buddies are Arrow and Buckshot (another pony)

Friends At Home?: 

Past Home?: 
Winter was on a Amish farm and Arrow came from my uncle but was born and bred in Pa.

Past Life?: 


*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes only on trails though.

Dressage?: 
nope

Fallen Off?: 
Haha to many times.

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes, to many times to count.

Slept in His Stall?: 
Dosen't have a stall but I have slept in the field with them before.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Yes. Just part of the "game". Hehe

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep Yep

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No.

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
no

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yes

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Both are fine.

Spurs or Crop: 
Neither.

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
All purpose.

English or Western: 
Western.

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
How about none?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
tall

Fitted or Square: 
huh?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
polos

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback.

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes.

Any human foods he loves?: 
Yes.

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No.

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Yes.

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yes.

Do you like helmets?: 
Yes/no

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Push Button

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Plain ole Western and a All purpose English.

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I do.

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse :grin:

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No I didn't hold anything but she was put down with me there. That was the hardest thing I ever had to do and I don't want it to happen again.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

_Your Age: _
44 y/o

_ Your Horse's Name: _
Don

_Show Name: _
I'm changing it because I don't like the name he was given but I've not decided what to call him

_Discipline: _
He was a novice showjumper but I'm going to do Dressage and Eventing (hopefully!!)

_ Bad Habits: _
He keeps nipping me!!

_ Markings: _
star/snip, white to fetlock on both hind legs

_Gender: _
gelding

_Age: _
6 and a half y/o

_Breed: _
Irish Sport Horse (Selle Francais x Thoroughbred x Irish Draught)

_History: _
Bred in Ireland, sold to someone, then sold to the owner of the yard that I ride at, then sold to me!

_ Favourite Treats: _
We're not allowed to feed treats

_Home: _
Livery at RS/competition yard

*Your Horse*

_ Buck?: _
has done

_Rear?: _
threatened to 

_Jump?: _
yes (but I've not jumped him yet)

_ Load Easily?: _
I assume so, he's been to several shows

_Greenie or Push Button?: _
green as grass

_Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: _
not that I know of

_Like Human Food?: _
never given him any!

_Saddle: _
general purpose

_Pad Colour:_
light blue or navy blue

_ Halter Colour: _
blue

_Lead Colour?: _
blue

_Lunge Well?: _
Never tried!

_Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: _
He will do when I've re-trained him!

_Have Good Manners?: _
Yes, very good

_Bite?: _
yes

_Good With Children?: _
I think so!

_School Horse?: _
nope

_Good With Strangers?: _
yes, he's very nosey!

_Get Pampered?: _
spoiled rotten

_Love What He Does?: _
He seems happy enough!

_Personality Traits: _
cheeky

_Love His Home?: _
yes

_Stall Buddies?: _
don't know

_Friends At Home?: _
don't know

_Past Home?: _
haven't tracked them down

_Past Life?: _
used as a showjumper

*Have You Ever?*

_Jumped?: _
yes

_Dressage?: _
yes

_Fallen Off?: _
yes!!

_Picked a Hoof?: _
yes

_Groomed?: _
yes

_Cleaned Tack?: _
yes

_Put a Bridle Back Together?: _
yes

_Hacked?: _
yes

_Showed?: _
yes

_Checked for Lameness?: _
yes

_Kissed a Nose?: _
yes

_Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: _
not yet!

_Slept in His Stall?: _
no!

_Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: _
not seriously

_Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: _
yes (but not these days!)

_Ridden With No Tack?: _
yes (not on this horse!)

_Ridden Without Stirrups?: _
yes (not on this horse)

_Ridden Bareback?: _
yes (not on this horse)

_Crosscountry Jumped?: _
yes (not on this horse)

_Cried Because of Your Horse?: _
yes

_Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: _
No!

_Fed Your Own Horse?: _
yes (my first pony)

_Mixed Feed?: _
yes (my first pony)

_Ridden Next to a Road?: _
yes (my first pony)

_Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: _
No

_Taught a Lesson?: _
yes

_Trained a Horse?: _
trying to train the one I have just now!

_Used Thrush Buster?: _
what?!

_Given Dewormers?: _
yes

_Had a Successful "Join-Up?": _
Yes!!

*This Or That.* 

_Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: _
Thoroughbed

_Snaffle or Kimberwick: _
snaffle

_Spurs or Crop: _
crop

_Close Contact or All-Purpose: _
all-purpose (I take it that's general purpose?)

_English or Western: _
English

_Show or Pleasure: _
Pleasure

_Discipline or Free-Rein: _
free-rein

_Indoor or Outdoor: _
Both

_Arena or Trails: _
never ridden trails

_Euthinization or Natural Death: _
depends on the circumstances


_Jeans or Jodphurs: _
jods

_Chaps or Tall Boots: _
half chaps

_Paddock or Tall: _
what?!

_Fitted or Square: _
what?!

_Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: _
neither

_Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: _
aren't they the same thing?

_Tack or Bareback: _
tack

*Random.* 

_Ever gone swimming with your horse?: _
not yet!

_Any human foods he loves?: _
haven't given him any

_Ever galloped a racehorse?: _
too heavy to ride racehorses

_Even jumped your own height on horseback?: _
I'm 6'2" - what do you think?!?! :lol:

_Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don't have time?: _
yes, will probably do that today!

_Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: _
dear grief no!

_Even done vaulting?: _
too old and shook for that nonsense!

_Ever gotten a championship before?: _
no

_Ever said goodbye to your favourite horse, tears streaming down your face?: _
Didn't get to say goodbye

_Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: _
what?!

_Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: _
no!

_Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: _
Ooh, I want to!!

_Do you like helmets?: _
Yes!

_Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: _
bit of both

_What kind of saddle do you own?: _
a VSD that doesn't suit me, and a GP

_Plan on owning your own farm someday?: _
Only if I win the Lotto!

_Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: _
He is my own horse 

_Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: _
I will if I have to...


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Your Name: 
n/a

Your Age: 
n/a

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Scout

Show Name: 
No Doubt Scout

Discipline: 
Dressage, Hunter Under Saddle, Trails

Bad Habits: 
Gets exciteable sometimes

Markings: 
Blaze and 4 socks

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
8-ish

Breed: 
Not sure, probably QH-Welsh cross or something like that

History: 
Kind of a mystery, but I bought him as a sort of rescue mission 

Favorite Treats: 
Apples, horse cookies, lettuce!

Home: 
Small pasture, box stall at night and in nasty weather

*Your Horse*

Buck?: 
When he's fresh on the lunge, and when he first learned to canter under saddle

Rear?: 
Never under saddle, last weekend when he was feeling his oats on the way to the pasture evil, and when playing in the pasture

Jump?: 
Not yet, maybe someday

Load Easily?: 
Like a dream 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Greenie

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Not that I know of, not since I've had him

Like Human Food?: 
Never really tried to feed it to him... 

Saddle: 
No name AP

Pad Color:
Green, red, and black plaid

Halter Color: 
Teal green

Lead Color?: 
Sage green

Lunge Well?: 
Pretty well. If he's focused (and there's no grass in the arena) he will do NH lunging without a line. 

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Ridden in western tack a few times, but not really

Have Good Manners?: 
Normally? Impaccable. Since I've been away at school? He thinks he can get away with murder. Needs a refresher course ASAP

Bite?: 
Nope

Good With Children?: 
Pretty good, but since I've owned him he hasn't really been around enough little kids to say whether he's any better for them than for teens/adults.

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yep

Get Pampered?: 
Mea Culpa

Love What He Does?: 
I suppose so

Personality Traits: 
Sweetie, clownish, hard worker when the saddle goes on (mostly)

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Rio and the feline horde

Friends At Home?: 
Rio and the feline horde


Past Home?: 
A couple of miles down the road from my house

Past Life?: 
No real solid details, but he's had it rough in his earlier life.


*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes, but not huge

Dressage?: 
Yes, practiced, but not showing

Fallen Off?: 
Too often 

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes

Showed?: 
Yep

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
No

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Not really, the worst has been some bruising that made me wince getting on for a couple of weeks after

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Yep

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Bareback yes, bridleless yes, but at different times on different horses. Never completely tackless

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yep

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No, I'm not that brave

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No, not yet

Fed your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
All our horse hay is "Homemade with love," right from our pasture

Taught a Lesson?: 
No, but would like to someday

Trained a Horse?: 
Never started one from the ground up, but training Scout right now

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
No, but I'd like to try sometime I have access to a roundpen


*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
AP

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Mostly pleasure, a couple of small shows a year just to shake it up

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
All things in moderation

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena mostly right now, but plan on more trails next summer

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Depends on the situation the horse is in, and what would be the kinder way to let the horse go for the situation

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jodphurs

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Half-Chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock

Fitted or Square: 
Square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Splint boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No

Any human foods he loves?: 
Not that I'm aware of

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No, not that brave either

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Ditto to the above

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
Nope

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No, but then you'd be hard pressed to get this barn bum into formal wear anyway :lol:

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
No

Do you like helmets?: 
Yes

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Since I'm training I must prefer that my horse be push button, but I love the training process

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Circle Y Pleasure saddle
Abetta Cordura trail saddle
Triangle T Roper (that doesn't fit my horse, so is gathering mothballs)
No name AP

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I own him now :wink:

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Haven't had to, and if the time ever came that I had to I'm not sure whether I would rather be with my boy at the end or not have to see the end.


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

Your Name: 
spence

Your Age: 
24

Your Horse..’s Name: 
chief

Show Name: 
n/a

Discipline: 
western

Bad Habits: 
paws like a fool, working on that one....

Markings: 
frost appy, marks everywhere but nothing special

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
9 or 10

Breed: 
appaloosa

History: 
not sure, bought him from a gal in nebrasa in 07 who told me he was 7. think maybe he did something cos he gets a sore knee when worked hard

Favorite Treats: 
just about anything except beer. he did that once and never again... lol

Home: 
oh, probably ten or fifteen acres of nice pasture grass with lots trees and a couple ponds

*Your Horse*

Buck?: 
nope. thought maybe he would once, but didn't actually do it...

Rear?: 
not that i've seen

Jump?: 
nope

Load Easily?: 
Like a dream 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
push button?

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
nope

Like Human Food?: 
loves bread and apples

Saddle: 
grandfather's old saddle. dunno the brand

Pad Color:
red plaid

Halter Color: 
depends. brown leather, but usually brown/white rope

Lead Color?: 
depends. brown is attached to the rope halter

Lunge Well?: 
no way. has no clue what to do. 

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
does bareback pretty well?

Have Good Manners?: 
he can get real pushy if there's something he wants or if he's tired of standing still...

Bite?: 
Nope

Good With Children?: 
dunno, never had any around

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yep

Get Pampered?: 
wife does more than i do

Love What He Does?: 
depends on what i'm asking him to do. usually, yeah. 

Personality Traits: 
PUNK. total absolute punk. friendly, sometimes runs away when the tack comes out. likes to get kisses (yes, men do kiss their horses too...)

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
pasture buddies are dunn the halfblind QH and yankee the TB

Friends At Home?: 
see above


Past Home?: 
just across the nebraska line north of manhattan, some older lady with not enough time

Past Life?: 
dunno, spoiled i know for sure.


*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
no

Dressage?: 
heck no

Fallen Off?: 
really? only bareback

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
no

Showed?: 
nope

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
yeah, weren't my baby though

Slept in His Stall?: 
No

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
no

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Yep

Ridden With No Tack?: 
bareback, yes. only with a halter, yes.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
of course! great way to learn, or rest sore knees on trails

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
uh, no

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
no

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
uh, no. not that rich

Fed your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
define special... it's all cut right close by

Taught a Lesson?: 
yeah. not a very good teacher

Trained a Horse?: 
more corrective stuff, but you could call it that

Used Thrush Buster?: 
no

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
nope. want a round pen and a young horse first


*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QUARTER!!!

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
AP

English or Western: 
western

Show or Pleasure: 
pleasure at this point. eventually we'll rodeo some. probably need another horse though

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
All things in moderation

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
trails. wish i HAD an arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
depends. old half blind has got pretty bad cancer. if he starts hurting cos of it, euth. otherwise just let him die on his own. 

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
jeans, please

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
chaps...

Paddock or Tall: 
neh?

Fitted or Square: 
Square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Splint boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
neither

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
yup. rather interesting.

Any human foods he loves?: 
bread

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
well, he's retired, with a western saddle, and i'm not sure if it was quite a gallop, but dang it was interesting for sure...

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
no

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
yup

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
heck no

Even done vaulting?: 
Nope

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
just about

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no. but i don't dress outside of what i'm wearing now very often (jeans, shirt, vest, boots)

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
not quite

Do you like helmets?: 
ugh, no, not really

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
maybe i'm just retarded

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
grandrather's old western saddle. unsure of brand.
$200 antique shop pick up western saddle for wife. unknown brand
$20 craigslist unknown western

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
live on it, just don't own it.

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
i've already GOT him.

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
i've always got to be able to say goodbye to an old friend...


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

[I have two horses, so Ricci's responses will be in purple, Gracie's will be in pink.]*

You and Your Horse
*
Your Name: 
Leigha.

Your Age: 
20.

Your Horse’s Name: 
Ricci.
Gracie.

Show Name: 
Impressive Raquel.
Goodness Gracious.

Discipline: 
Dressage in the pasture, trails, a little jumping.
Being a baby.

Bad Habits: 
Does not like straight-loads.
Pushy, believes she can fit through anything if her nose fits.

Markings: 
Black & White Tobiano.
Bay.

Gender: 
Mare.
Filly.

Age: 
17 years.
16 months.

Breed: 
Paint.
Quarter Horse.

History: 
Ricci spent quite a few years doing WP in Paint shows. Doing them well, I might add. I'm her second owner, the lady who sold her to me got her as a weanling. She's had two babies, no health problems [not even colic, knock on all the wood in the world].
I got Gracie as a 7-month-old from a friend at work. Her history mostly includes growing. 

Favorite Treats: 
There is a certain brand of apple-flavored treats that Ricci prefers, but she'll take anything. I don't remember what brand, but I recognize the bag.
Gracie loves bananas and popsicles.

Home: 
They share a pasture with my friend's horse at Ricci's previous owner's property.

Does Your Horse

Buck?: 
Hardly, it's more like Ricci... pretends.
Gracie loves to run and buck and fart every morning before breakfast.

Rear?: 
They only rear at each other in the pasture.

Jump?: 
Ricci has jumped random branches on the trail, and quite enjoys it.
Gracie's still young, I haven't tried.

Load Easily?: 
In a slant-load? Yes. A straight-load? No.
Like a dream.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Neither. Ricci is the perfect amount of challenge.
Very, VERY green, lol.

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
No. [knocks on all the wood in the world]

Like Human Food?: 
Ricci gets hard candies.
Gracie falls over herself trying to get to a banana, she loves them so much.

Saddle: 
Lancer? A close contact. And some sort of western saddle I borrow from her previous owner.
None.

Pad Color:
Yellow.
None.

Halter Color: 
Yellow, and a black and white leather one.
Pink, and a black leather one.

Lead Color?: 
Yellow or black.
Pink or black.

Lunge Well?: 
Perfectly.
Hasn't been taught.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
No?

Have Good Manners?: 
Impeccable manners.
Gracie's a baby, what do you expect? She's good for her age.

Bite?: 
Never.
She tried once, and she didn't like my reaction. Hasn't tried since, just gets a mad face.

Good With Children?: 
Ricci loves all humans. She's a great kid's horse.
Gracie is pretty good, it was a 10ish year old girl that taught her to halter, lead, tie, pick feet, etc, and my 11 year old sister can handle her pretty well.

School Horse?: 
She could be, but there's no way I'm sharing.
Nope.

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes.
Not so much.

Get Pampered?: 
Definitely, times two.

Love What He Does?: 
Ricci loves to be worked, she gets depressed if I don't ride her often enough, and is always the best behaved after time off. It's like she's showing me she's good and I shouldn't punish her by not riding.
Gracie gets to run and buck and fart in a pasture, only puts up with the occasional groom or pony trail ride. What's not to love? 

Personality Traits: 
Ricci is a pocket pony, she loves to cuddle.
Gracie wants to be a pocket pony but I won't let her until she learns to respect my space. She's mostly a defiant little snot.

Love His Home?: 
Ricci's lived in the same place since she was weaned.
Gracie seems to like it okay.

Stall Buddies?: 
None of the stalls are next to each other. Ricci's and Gracie's are across from each other, the third is on Gracie's side with the hay room in between.

Friends At Home?: 
Each other and my friend's horse, Maizy.

Past Home?: 
The breeder's in Oregon.
With her pony parents up the road from the place she's at.

Past Life?: 
Who knows?

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes, including Ricci.

Dressage?: 
Yes, including Ricci.

Fallen Off?: 
Duh, but not off Ricci.

Picked a Hoof?: 
Duh.

Groomed?: 
Duh.

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes.

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
I can usually do it right the first time!

Hacked?: 
Yes.

Showed?: 
Kind of.

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes.

Kissed a Nose?: 
I love noses. They are very kissable. =]

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Well, walked.

Slept in His Stall?: 
No, but I've slept in the barn aisle on Gracie's first 4th of July. =]

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Pretty serious, but not enough to warrant a trip to the doctor.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Always.

Ridden With No Tack?: 
No, I've always had at least a halter.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes.

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes.

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No. :outs::

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Of course.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No. Probably about that much all totaled up though.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Every day.

Mixed Feed?: 
Every day.

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes.

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
I buy good hay.

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes.

Trained a Horse?: 
Not from scratch, but I've worked out kinks. Gracie is my first one I'm starting.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes.

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes.

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes.

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Thoroughbred.

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle.

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs.

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close contact, I HATE All Purpose.

English or Western: 
English.

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure.

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Free rein.

Indoor or Outdoor: 
I wish I had an indoor.

Arena or Trails: 
Both.

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Well, how many horses are actually able to just pass peacefully in their sleep? I'm not talking wasting away from starvation, but just old age. I won't let a horse suffer needlessly.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Breeches?

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps.

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock.

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted.

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Polo wraps. They come in better colors. =]

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
I don't need them...

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback.

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No. =[

Any human foods he loves?: 
Didn't we already do this one?

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
I've galloped horses who thought they were racehorses.

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
I always have time for my horses.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
Uh, no.

Ever done vaulting?: 
Yes!

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No.

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
I've said plenty of goodbyes to a lot of great horses.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Yes.

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Haha. I've ridden while the sun set.

Do you like helmets?: 
No. I'm not stupid though, I'll wear it if I'm at all concerned about falling, lol.

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
It depends. Greenies challenge you and push-buttons teach you.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
A Lancer close contact... I'm pretty sure we did this one too.

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Of course.

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own them.

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No, I've never really been present for a death.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Your Name: 
dynamite

Your Age: 
16

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Willow

Show Name: 
Whiskey Lullaby

Discipline: 
Western games, trail riding

Bad Habits: 
walking really slow, bucking when she sees other horses standing around and I ask her to keep going

Markings: 
she changes all the time

Gender: 
mare

Age: 
8

Breed: 
app

History: 
Escaped from crappy owners, climbed over wire fence and damaged eye, found running on a highway 
Favorite Treats: 
anything

Home: 
9 acres to run around with her heard. She stays at the hay feeders all day though

Your Horse

Buck?: 
yes -.-

Rear?: 
no, but does little crow hoppies

Jump?: 
not really

Load Easily?: 
yea she just walks on lol

Greenie or Push Button?: 
greenie

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
apart from her eye, shes been healthy so far

Like Human Food?: 
yes, especially bacon crackers!

Saddle: 
circle y barrel

Pad Color:
bright turquoise!

Halter Color: 
she has a few; light purple, dark purple, brown, black/lime

Lead Color?: 
purple, teal, brown

Lunge Well?: 
used to, go bored of it

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
jumps sometimes

Have Good Manners?: 
sometimes

Bite?: 
when shes in heat, she pretends to try to bite you

Good With Children?: 
yes! she is a completely different horse

School Horse?: 
not yet

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
try to, but like me she loves dirt. and shes white :|

Love What He Does?: 
?

Personality Traits: 
biggest dork ever, always looking for food, thinks her ideas are better than any ones

Love His Home?: 
I don't currently

Stall Buddies?: 
she lives outside

Friends At Home?: 
all her boyfriends moved barns  but she still has one, even though he's kinda rude

Past Home?: 
some crappy place where all the horses were starving. She knew there was something better out there so at 6 months old, she decided to escape lol.

Past Life?: 
crappy place

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
yes

Dressage?: 
not really

Fallen Off?: 
atleast 5 times a year :|

Picked a Hoof?: 
duhh

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
yup

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
yes

Hacked?: 
yes 

Showed?: 
yes

Checked for Lameness?: 
yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes 

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
yes :/ its all mud right now 

Slept in His Stall?: 
I didn't actually sleep, I just kinda chilled in there lol.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
not really, hopefully never will

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
yup

Ridden With No Tack?: 
no, but a halter and leadrope with nothing else

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
oh yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
yes!

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
no

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
yes, when daddy told me he bought her!

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
nope

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
well yea

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
no

Taught a Lesson?: 
yes

Trained a Horse?: 
yup, a few

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yes, I love that stuff

Given Dewormers?: 
yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
yesss 

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
crops are easier but I'd rather not hit a horse

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
ap

English or Western: 
western

Show or Pleasure: 
pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
wth?

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 


Jeans or Jodphurs: 
jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
polos

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
overreach

Tack or Bareback: 
bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
no 

Any human foods he loves?: 
bacon dippers

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
no, but our arab mare could beat one in a race if she smelt a bear :\

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
no

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
yes

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
no, I don't have one

Even done vaulting?: 
no but I'd like to

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
not yet, thats coming this spring though (well, second favourite)

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
whats that?

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
no

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
yes! we sang Cowboys Like Us, lol.

Do you like helmets?: 
what they do is great, but they are **** ugly in my opinion. I wear one though

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
push buttons, but I don't any lol

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
courbette magic, getting a circle y barrel

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I would love to!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own her!

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
what the buck?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

You and Your Horse

Your Name: 
Allison

Your Age: 
13

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Penny Lane AKA Penny

Show Name: 
Scamperwoods Vixen

Discipline: 
Western (Ranch Sorting, Trail Riding)
Drill team

Bad Habits: 
Bucks when she doesn't want to canter away from other horses and when galloping up or down hill

Markings: 
"Star, strip, and snip extending onto upper lip. Dark spot on bridge of nose. Right fore sock. Left hind stocking. Right hind sock.

Gender: 
Mare

Age: 
8

Breed: 
American Quarter Horse

History: 
Bought her in October 2009. She was used as a lesson horse. She has lived in Arizona all her life. She is registered and was born in Gilbert.

Favorite Treats: 
Oranges! 

Home: 
My backyard 

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Yeah.. when she doesn't want to canter or when she gets over-excited.

Rear?: 
Yeah.. when she refuses to do something or she doesn't want to move forward from a standstill.

Jump?: 
Over straw bales lol

Load Easily?: 
Now she does. Perfectly. 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
In the middle  

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
Yes!

Saddle: 
Western.. uhh IDK what brand etc. at the moment.

Pad Color:
Black and white

Halter Color: 
Purple.

Lead Color?: 
Purple, yellowish gold, and maroonish

Lunge Well?: 
Oh yeah!

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Ranch sorting?

Have Good Manners?: 
Incredible manners!

Bite?: 
Uh once she accidentally bit my sister's finger when she was feeding her carrots.

Good With Children?: 
GREAT! She is really good when you don't know what your doing. 

School Horse?: 
yep, she used to be.

Good With Strangers?: 
Oh yeah

Get Pampered?: 
No way! ;O lol (jk)

Love What She Does?: 
yep, loves to chase them cows! 

Personality Traits: 
In your face.. but well mannered xD Everyone thinks she is younger than she is.. she acts like a yearling...

Love His Home?: 
YES!

Stall Buddies?: 
Anna, Indi, Jack, Luna, Banny, Guiness, Tulip the pig, and the barn kitties

Friends At Home?: 
^^

Past Home?: 
At an Arabian stables.

Past Life?: 
Lesson horse... IDK what else.

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Over straw bales.

Dressage?: 
Nope.

Fallen Off?: 
Oh yes

Picked a Hoof?: 
I'd hope so!

Groomed?: 
^^

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yep

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yep

Hacked?: 
Nope
Showed?: 
Nope

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yeop

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yeah 

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Mhmm >.>

Slept in His Stall?: 
She doesn't have a stall 

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Nope

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
All the time!

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
^^

Ridden Bareback?: 
Isn't that with no tack?

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Nope

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yeah.. when they have to be put down or get sick or colic

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
I wish..

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Everyday

Mixed Feed?: 
Yeah

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
On a road..

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Mmm.. not for her specifically

Taught a Lesson?: 
Nope

Trained a Horse?: 
Nope

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yeah.. just yesterday 

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Uhh

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QUARTER HORSE!!!

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Neither.

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
uhm?

English or Western: 
Western!!

Show or Pleasure: 
Both

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Again.. wha?

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena and Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Euthinization.. you can't let them suffer 

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
huh?

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
SMBs

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell boots

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack to go fast 

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
I want to!

Any human foods he loves?: 
Oranges!

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
My Penny girl is faster than them! >:O 

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
She's in my backyard.. I've always got time 

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No o_o

Even done vaulting?: 
Nope

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Nope

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 


Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
nope

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
nope

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Sounds like fun!

Do you like helmets?: 
Noo Dx 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
In-the-middles 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Western ones...

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Oh yea!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do!

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
....
__________________


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

*You and Your Horse

*Your Name: 
Jackie

Your Age: 
16

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Lola. (Former Horse.)

Show Name: 
None.

Discipline: 
Is eating a discipline?

Bad Habits: 
Everything. Couldn't catch her, bolted and reared, bad when tied...

Markings: 
Mouse dun with cross, stripes, and white stripe down the center of her mane.

Gender: 
Mare

Age: 
15

Breed: 
Grade Fjord

History: 
Rescued from the kill pen. She was a work horse out west, but we don't know anything else.

Favorite Treats: 
Anything apple flavored.

Home: 
Pasture.

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Yep. 

Rear?: 
Yep. 

Jump?: 
Only on accident.

Load Easily?: 
Nope.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Very green.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope.

Like Human Food?: 
Never fed her any human food, but I'm sure she would have liked it.

Saddle: 
Wintec 2000

Pad Color:
Blue

Halter Color: 
Black

Lead Color?: 
Hot pink. 

Lunge Well?: 
Actually, it's the _only _thing she did well.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Got petted at pony parties.

Have Good Manners?: 
Somewhat good ground manners.

Bite?: 
Luckily, she never picked up this vice.

Good With Children?: 
On the ground, yes. Loved to be groomed at pony parties.

School Horse?: 
Nope.

Good With Strangers?: 
Yep.

Get Pampered?: 
Heck yeah. 

Love What He Does?: 
No way. Hated riding.

Personality Traits: 
Fat and sassy. 

Love His Home?: 
Her current one? She seems to like it a fair bit.

Stall Buddies?: 
Jack Pot the saddlebred.

Friends At Home?: 
She loved everyone.

Past Home?: 
Unknown.

Past Life?: 
Again, unknown.

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Accidentally.

Dressage?: 
Not really.

Fallen Off?: 
A thousand times.

Picked a Hoof?: 
Only with effort.

Groomed?: 
All the time.

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yep.

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yep.

Hacked?: 
Nope.

Showed?: 
Nope.

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yep.

Kissed a Nose?: 
Twice daily. 

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Every time it rained.

Slept in His Stall?: 
Once fell asleep in the pasture.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
I didn't, but the trainer broke her back. 

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
All the time.

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Nope.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
I HATE stirrups, so I do this all the time.

Ridden Bareback?: 
Once.

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
NO WAY. Very scary.

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
For months.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Nope.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yep.

Mixed Feed?: 
Yep.

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Never. Cars are scary.

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Nope.

Taught a Lesson?: 
NEVER.

Trained a Horse?: 
I kinda trained Lola, but look what she turned out as...

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Nope.

Given Dewormers?: 
Yep.

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes. 

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Thoroughbred

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle; I would yank the horse's mouth out.

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop.

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
All-purpose.

English or Western: 
Both

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure.

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Depends what needs to come first.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans.

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps.

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock. My calves are too fat for tall...

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots.

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
She threw me into a creek once...

Any human foods he loves?: 
Never tasted any.

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
I wish.

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
That would be like... Five foot... :shock:

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
All the time.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
Nope, and never will.

Even done vaulting?: 
No, but it sounds fun.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
In my dreams.

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Three times...

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Nope.

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
Nope.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Once.

Do you like helmets?: 
YES!

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Greenies.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Wintec 2000

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
In realistic with where I live and the money, then yes. 

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
Nah. She's gone to a good home.

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
I hope I never have to...


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

You and Your Horse

Your Name: 
Drew

Your Age: 
17

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Gin, Demi, and Uma

Show Name: 
Ginisee, Nancy Drew, and Javah

Discipline: 
Eventing first and foremost, Jumpers, Dressage, Hunters

Bad Habits: 
Gin- bucking, biting. Demi- throwing a fit undersaddle. Uma- being stubborn

Markings: 
Gin- all black except one small white spot on her side. Demi- Star and right hind sock. Uma- Star and right hind sock

Gender: 
Mares!

Age: 
17, 6, and 7. Soon to be a year older for all.

Breed: 
Thoroughbred, Thoroughbred, and 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire (american warmblood)

History: 
Gin- was a racehorse in TX. FAILED! so she moved to MO where we got her as a 10 year old with no training.
Demi- Kentucky TB with extensive eventing training but too much horse for her old owner
Uma- got her as a 10 month old from a breeder in TX.

Favorite Treats: 
Gin- apple wafers. Demi- anything. Uma- anything but butterscotch

Home: 
Legacy Hill Stables and Gardens aka my hizzle

Your Horse

Buck?: 
all buck occasionally. Demi only bucks when you don't longe her.

Rear?: 
Gin- no. Demi- only little ones when she is freaking out. Uma- sometimes. 

Jump?: 
Gin- did Novice eventing until she got hurt. Demi- when she cooperates. Uma- it's the only thing she will do without throwing a hissy fit

Load Easily?: 
Gin-usually. Demi- like an angel. Uma- takes about 15 minutes

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Gin- almost push button now. Demi- green. Uma- not green, just an ***

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Gin- deep flexor tendon tear. Demi- no. Uma- sequestrum removed by surgery.

Like Human Food?: 
yep

Saddle: 
Courbette Vision close contact and an Albion 2000D dressage

Pad Color:
go to my barn and pick one. I have too many

Halter Color: 
Gin- Red. Demi- faded blue (it was Gin's old one). Uma- goes back and forth between two (Maroon and Blue)

Lead Color?: 
Gin- black and red. Demi- red white blue. Uma- black

Lunge Well?: 
Gin- sometimes. Demi- yeah. Uma- usually

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Gin- gives rides to kids, good at neck reining. Demi- not really. Uma-not really

Have Good Manners?: 
Gin- horrible since she had her injury. Demi- usually. Uma- most of the time

Bite?: 
Gin- when she gets her blanket on. Never maliciously though. Demi- nope. Uma- she's food aggressive

Good With Children?: 
Gin- loves kids! Demi- scared of them. Uma- curious and wants to snuggle 

School Horse?: 
Gin- used to let them use her occasionally. Demi- no way. Uma- no one could control her

Good With Strangers?: 
Gin- yeah. Demi- scared. Uma- curious

Get Pampered?: 
wayyyy too much!

Love What She Does?: 
Gin- wishes she could jump again but yeah! Demi- she tries really hard.Uma- loves jumping, hates dressage

Personality Traits: 
Gin- anti social but affectionate towards me, grumpy old woman. Demi- sweet little flower until you turn your back! Uma- stubborn but amazingly sweet and curious

Love His Home?: 
I like to think so.

Stall Buddies?: 
Buddy the goat

Friends At Home?: 
all the cats, Buddy, and the dogs

Past Home?: 
Gin- THC stables. Demi- Kentucky. Uma- THC stables

Past Life?: 
Gin- race horse. Demi- Kentucky princess. Uma- she was 10 mos when I got her so she really doesn't have one. haha

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
XC IS THE BOMB!

Dressage?: 
it's a necessary evil.

Fallen Off?: 
I can't count how many times

Picked a Hoof?: 
what would I say... no?!

Groomed?: 
before and after every ride.

Cleaned Tack?: 
bleh yes

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yep

Hacked?: 
love it!

Showed?: 
Eventing, Jumpers, Hunters

Checked for Lameness?: 
yep

Kissed a Nose?: 
every day!

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
yeah

Slept in His Stall?: 
almost once

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Fractured nose?

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
All the time!

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yep. it's good for balance over fences

Ridden Bareback?: 
we've been over this already

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
YESSSSSS

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
yeah. More than I should

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
I wish..

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Everyday

Mixed Feed?: 
Yeah

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
yeah. and on one.

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yeah. Alfalfa

Taught a Lesson?: 
yep. to a little kid

Trained a Horse?: 
with help

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yeah

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes. oh crap I need to do that again....

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
yea. it's cute!

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
THOROUGHBRED! thought I do love them QH's

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle. eww Kimberwick

Spurs or Crop: 
crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close contact. AP's have no purpose

English or Western: 
Engwish 

Show or Pleasure: 
depends on the day and the horse

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
depends

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Natural death if it's not painful. Euth if it is.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
BREECHES!

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tawl Bewts 

Paddock or Tall: 
tall

Fitted or Square: 
square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
polos.

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
bells for Uma. Overreach for Demi

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
yeah. We almost got attacked by a Copperhead

Any human foods he loves?: 
everything

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
not one that was on the track for real. Ginisee was a racehorse and I've breezed her before. 

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
no. scary thought!

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
I make time

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
do I have a death wish? NO

Even done vaulting?: 
Nope

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Nope, but I was MACTA Reserve Champion Beginner Novice Horse of the Year! Me and Gin that is.

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 


Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
nope

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
nope

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
haha yes!

Do you like helmets?: 
they save my life. so yea. I appreciate them. I am sorry but I don't tend to respect those who don't want to save their heads.

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
push button greenies

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Courbette Vision and an Albion 2000D...

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
My parents own one now... but yea!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
they are already in my name

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
only for dentals and stuff... not for euth


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

This looks like a fun way to procrastinate :lol:

*You and Your Horse

*Your Name: 
Bree

Your Age: 
21

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Amir

Show Name: 
Poede Amir El Zham

Discipline: 
He's going to be an all rounder, but I will mainly be eventing him.

Bad Habits: 
He tried to lay down when you pick out his front feet and he's learned to pee on the round bale from one of the other ponies 

Markings: 
4 white socks and a blaze

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
Just turned 3 in October

Breed: 
Egyptian Arab

History: 
I've had him since August. I got him a few weeks after he was broken in. I would have rather waited til he was 3 to break but what can ya do. I've taken him to 2 shows and at his first gymkhana (no speed or jumping) he got 3 3rd places which I was really happy with. He's going to make a fantastic horse when he's older.

Favorite Treats: 
Pretty much everything he can get his mits on

Home: 
My friends house

Your Horse

Buck?: 
He has a couple times but that's coz he's young and confused about whats going on.

Rear?: 
He rears at shows because he's not with his buddies but they're not very big at all. 10cm if lucky. I want to break this habbit before he gets stupid with it though.

Jump?: 
When he was being broken in the stupid breaker was jumping him at 70cm. I am waiting. He's jumped over ground poles and I must admit, he has a nice jump lol

Load Easily?: 
YES! That was one of the main things I wanted when I was horse shopping. My last horse would kill everyone in sight before putting a foot on the ramp :evil:

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Lol, very very green. But well behaved.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
No, and he's never going to be. If he does, I'll kick his but 

Like Human Food?: 
He loves green cordial.

Saddle: 
Wintec 2000 AP

Pad Color:
Purple

Halter Color: 
Purple

Lead Color?: 
Purple

Lunge Well?: 
Incredibly.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
No

Have Good Manners?: 
The only thing he really lacks is the personal space rule...

Bite?: 
He licks your hands and then starts to wiggle his lips on you and then eventually he will nip. My friends children find this amusing (until they actually get bitten that is) and let him do it no matter how many times they get in trouble for it. It's hard to train him out of it.

Good With Children?: 
My friends 12 year old daughter used to ride him a couple times a week for me while I'm at work coz her old horse had back issues. She now had a little toad of a horse to train for herself.

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
He loves people

Get Pampered?: 
Only every day I see him

Love What He Does?: 
So long as he gets attention, I don't think he cares 

Personality Traits: 
He's an over grown puppy. He would sit on your lap if he could.

Love His Home?: 
Yes. He has 4 ponies to play with and 4 big hores to annoy.

Stall Buddies?: 
Cash. They're stabled to eat and that's it.

Friends At Home?: 
Too many

Past Home?: 
A friends place

Past Life?: 
Hanging out with 15 or so other horses waiting to be broken in

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yep, I used to lease a show jumper

Dressage?: 
Yeah I spent 6 months doing dressage lessons with my old horse

Fallen Off?: 
Yes

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
Doesn't get stabled

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
I've twisted my knees because jumped off and landed on my feet. That hurt lol

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Every time

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yep

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes lol

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Ah, not that much. I think my BF would kill me if I did that lol

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle.

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
AP

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Both

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Noth

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Both

Arena or Trails: 
Trails but I have to stick to arena for a while

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Euthanization only when necessary

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Gaitors

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock

Fitted or Square: 
Doesn't matter

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack. I've never been a bareback person.

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Tons. I'll be taking my youngin swimming in the next few weeks. Only good thing about summer 

Any human foods he loves?: 
Green cordial

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yep

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No. I'm not much of a jumper

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Yes 

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Lol no, but I have sunRISE

Do you like helmets?: 
No lol

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I like both

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Wintec 2000 AP

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
No

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I already own him.........................

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No and I don't ever wish to.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Your Name: 
Laila

Your Age: 
16

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Dougal

Show Name: 
Glenmuir Crusader

Discipline: 
English.

Bad Habits: 
Bargy on ground. Bucks and naps. Various other silly habits.

Markings: 
Black legs, mane and tail. White star [very hard to see], zebra markings, dorsal stripe and black stripe across shoulder.

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
He turned 5 in July.

Breed: 
Highland Pony

History: 
He was born and reared down in Newtonmore at a riding centre and was sold at the age of...3? to a woman also living in Newtonmore. He was broken in professionally in 2008. His owner sold him to me and my mother in May this year.

Favorite Treats: 
He eats anything.

Home: 
He lives on my friends land, a 5-10 minute drive away.

Your Horse

Buck?: 
A lot, haha. When he's grumpy, hyper, going into canter, napping or sometimes just because he feels like it.

Rear?: 
He used to rear big, but he flipped over and since then has only done the small, occassional rear when napping.

Jump?: 
Not much really. I've jumped him a couple times, but it was very confusing for him. He's jumped on the lunge as well and he was jumping massive [for a Highland]! Just taking it slowly at the moment.

Load Easily?: 
Yes. 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Greenie. He's only 5.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Not since he's been with me. 

Like Human Food?: 
Yes. He likes Party Rings.

Saddle: 
Wintec Wide GP.

Pad Color:
Black, but he's getting a personlized purple one for Xmas!

Halter Color: 
Purple and green tartan.

Lead Color?: 
Purple. 

Lunge Well?: 
Uhm...not so much. xD He's rolled several times on the lunge and sometimes goes really mad and bolts off bucking and ends up running around the arena with the lunge line trailing after him.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
??

Have Good Manners?: 
Only if you're strict with him. He's veru bargy and dominant.

Bite?: 
He's nipped me a couple of times.

Good With Children?: 
Yes! He's always really quiet and careful around them.

School Horse?: 
He's never been a lesson horse, no.

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes, he's very friendly.

Get Pampered?: 
Haha, yes.

Love What He Does?: 
You would think he loves a nice relaxing hack, but he naps like mad. Once he's out and past the sticky bits, he tends to enjoy himself. He loves going into the arena as well. And he absolutely loved PC Camp.

Personality Traits: 
Very, very cheeky. He's a little monkey. He's very sweet and friendly and cute. He is lovely, but has a very strong character. EXTREMELY STUBBORN. And also insane. 

Love His Home?: 
I think so.

Stall Buddies?: 
Field buddies rather? Hugo, Merlin and Punch.

Friends At Home?: 
^^

Past Home?: 
Newtonmore.

Past Life?: 
See history.

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes, though not a huge amount on Dougie.

Dressage?: 
Yes, and i'm going to a dressage competition in Jan with Doug.

Fallen Off?: 
Haha, yes.

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes.

Groomed?: 
yes.

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes.

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes.

Hacked?: 
Yep.

Showed?: 
Only been to one show, and it was an in-hand.

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes.

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes.

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes...

Slept in His Stall?: 
No.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Nope! Quite a miracle really.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Every time.

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes, though not on Dougal. I've ridden Doug bareback with only a headcollar though.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
YES. 

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes.

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes! Good larks.

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Haha, Dougal has reduced me to tears on more than one occassion.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No!

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes.

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes.

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes, on a road also.

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No.

Taught a Lesson?: 
No.

Trained a Horse?: 
If Dougie counts, yes. xD

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No.

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes.

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
No, never done Join-Up.

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB.

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Probably a snaffle.

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop.

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
All purpose?

English or Western: 
English.

Show or Pleasure: 
What do you mean by pleasure? Prolly pleasure.

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline.

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor, though i've enver actually ridden Doug in an indoor.

Arena or Trails: 
Hacking out is more fun, but schooling can be very productive.

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
I would prefer me horse to go naturally and painlessly. The decision for euthinizationw ould be awful. I'm so glad my old boy went naturally.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods.

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps.

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock.

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots.

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Overreach.

Tack or Bareback: 
Both are good.

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No.

Any human foods he loves?: 
Party Rings and Polos. 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No.

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Haha, defintly.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No?!

Even done vaulting?: 
On Murphy in the field. xD

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Nein.

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Luckily have never had to. My old horse died very suddenly.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No.

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
I don't think so.

Do you like helmets?: 
YES. Always wear a hat!

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
It would be nice to ride a push-button every now and then, greenies are hard hard work. But it's amazing seeing how much they improve. Lets just say, its a challange. 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Wintec Wide GP.

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I would love to.

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own him, harhar.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Your Name: 
pony =D=D

Your Age: 
17
Your Horse..’s Name: 
Kainne
Show Name: 
none
Discipline: 
he was trained hunter jumper..gonna be learning some dressage
Bad Habits: 
he's a little buddy sour..and he gets a little worked up undersaddle, especially around other horses. we're working on it!
Markings: 
a heart-shaped star =D
Gender: 
gelding
Age: 
12..just about to turn 13 in january =D
Breed: 
thoroughbred
History: 
I bought him in june of this year with plans to learn to jump. after a few injuries on both of our parts..and some change of interest..we're hoping to start the new year with a great dressage trainer and take advantage of that beautiful movement of his.
he was pretty thoroughly neglected when we found him. he looked 10 years older than he really was, and he was skin and bones and wormy. obviously hadn't been groomed in ages, and definitely not the best-looking guy in the world, though I could see the potential. and his name was scoobie doo. I could see that when he got fixed up he would be quite the handsome guy, so I gave him a new name to go with his new life. now he's settled into his new life, and he's doing great.
Favorite Treats: 
everything.
Home: 
The pastures out back
Your Horse
a paddock at legacy farms.
Buck?: 
never undersaddle. he's a very good boy.
Rear?: 
again, never undersaddle. but when you turn him out, he's a wild thing.
Jump?: 
yes, pretty nicely.
Load Easily?: 
don't know yet..heh
Greenie or Push Button?: 
a little of both.
Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
he is currently overcoming laminitis.
Like Human Food?: 
never had any
Saddle: 
black wintec 500 a/p and wintec western all around
Pad Color:
white fleece a/p pad, black and tan square a/p pad, black western pad
Halter Color: 
navy blue
Lead Color?: 
navy blue
Lunge Well?: 
pretty well. sometimes he's a little hesitant to move out, especially after awhile when he's saying "k mom I'm done now time for food", and he doesn't seem to want to give me a nice ground-covering walk (moving right from inching along to a nice trot), but everything else he does beautifully.
Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
well who knows if he had been ridden western before I got him. but I haven't really ridden him in any actual discipline so far. I've only ridden him little bits since I got him because of injury after injury.
Have Good Manners?: 
I'd say pretty good. he can forget how big he is at times, but he tries to be a good boy. he'd never do something if he thought it might hurt somebody.
Bite?: 
definitely not.
Good With Children?: 
supposedly
School Horse?: 
apparently, from what the sellers said.
Good With Strangers?: 
people- yes. horses- eh..
Get Pampered?: 
absolutely.
Love What He Does?: 
hang out with buddy all day, get his bucking-like-a-wild-thing time, and eat? yes, he loves that very much. 
Personality Traits: 
friendly, cuddley, intelligent, suspicious, calm, gentle, lovable, beggar
Love His Home?: 
ye
Stall Buddies?: 
buddy!
Friends At Home?: 
buddy!
Past Home?: 
sar ranch
Past Life?: 
from what they told us, jumping lesson horse

Have You Ever?
Jumped?: 
not myself on him yet
Dressage?: 
not legit dressage, yet
Fallen Off?: 
absolutely.
Picked a Hoof?: 
yes?!?!
Groomed?: 
of course
Cleaned Tack?: 
of course 
Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
yes
Hacked?: 
yes
Showed?: 
nope
Checked for Lameness?: 
sort of
Kissed a Nose?: 
daily
Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
not ran..then you just get mud splashes! and I'd probably sprain my ankle.
Slept in His Stall?: 
nope, not usually an option when you board
Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
yep
Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
yeah, laughing, the few times I wasn't seriously injured. 
Ridden With No Tack?: 
yep. rocky I could ride with nothing whatsoever
Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yep
Ridden Bareback?: 
yes
Crosscountry Jumped?: 
not exactly
Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
way too many times
Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
I usually buy online
Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yep
Mixed Feed?: 
yes
Ridden Next to a Road?: 
yes
Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
nope
Taught a Lesson?: 
not really
Trained a Horse?: 
for the most part
Used Thrush Buster?: 
yes
Given Dewormers?: 
yes
Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
yes

This Or That. 
Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
thoroughbreds, definitely. 100%. I'd be fine to never own another qh.
Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle, definitely
Spurs or Crop: 
neither 
Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
a/p
English or Western: 
please don't make me choose
Show or Pleasure: 
both
Discipline or Free-Rein: 
?!
Indoor or Outdoor: 
I've never gotten to ride indoors, but I'm certain I would far prefer it.
Arena or Trails: 
arena
Euthinization or Natural Death: 
that really depends on the situation
Jeans or Jodphurs: 
breeches!
Chaps or Tall Boots: 
I long for tall boots..still waiting on that one.
Paddock or stall: 
pasture 
Fitted or Square: 
fitted
Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
haven't used either yet
Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
haven't used either yet
Tack or Bareback: 
definitely depends on the horse..haha I'm afraid to try riding kainne bareback with those withers.

Random. 
Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
not really swimming
Any human foods he loves?: 
I don't think I would do that. 
Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
nope
Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
that would be terrifying.
Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
yep
Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
great jesus!
Ever done vaulting?: 
no
Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no
Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes. twice.
Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
nope
Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
no
Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
yep =)
Do you like helmets?: 
I'd like them if I had one of those pretty expensive ones..but I could take or leave my troxel. 
Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I like in between.
What kind of saddle do you own?: 
wintecs!
Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
absolutely.
Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do.
Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
it'll be soon with one of our guys..


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

*You and Your Horse
*
Your Name: 
Britni

Your Age: 
23

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Halo
Sienna
Echo
Vega
Nacera 

Show Name: 
I don't show.

Discipline: 
Don't really have one, mostly just hop on and ride around the pasture!

Bad Habits: 
Halo - Tries to be bossy
Sienna - VERY bossy with the other horses, bucks
Echo - Haven't found any yet
Vega - She's an escape artist
Nacera - Weaves, very buddy sour

Markings: 
Halo - Blaze, two hind socks
Sienna - Two hind socks and one front sock
Echo - Not sure, LOL, she's grey
Vega - Star
Nacera - Blaze, two front socks

Gender: 
All mares/fillies

Age: 
Halo - will be 7 months on the 19th
Sienna - 9 years
Echo - 9 years
Vega - 6 months
Nacera - 20 years

Breed: 
Halo - Quarter Horse
Sienna - Quarter Horse/Arabian??? cross
Echo - Quarter Horse
Vega - Arabian
Nacera - Arabian

History: 
Halo - was born here
Sienna - rescued in 2/10/08
Echo - took her in on a trade
Vega - rescued 10/29/09
Nacera - rescued 10/22/09

Favorite Treats: 
Halo - LOVES beet pulp
Sienna - apples and carrots
Echo - apples
Vega - apples
Nacera - appples

Home: 
My backyard!

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Sienna does

Rear?: 
No

Jump?: 
No

Load Easily?: 
Yes

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Echo is the only one that can be ridden and she's closer to push button

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nacera came to be about 200 pounds underweight

Like Human Food?: 
Apples and carrots

Saddle: 
I have two Western saddles (an F.Eamor and a no-name brand) and two English saddles (both no-name brands). I almost always ride bareback though. 

Pad Color:
Western - black. English - two are white, one is turquoise.

Halter Color: 
Halo & Vega share a navy blue halter. The rest share purple, pink, red, blue, turquoise and lime green depending on my mood!

Lead Color?: 
I have a red one, brown one, black one and lime green one.

Lunge Well?: 
Sienna does. Babies are too young, Nacera doesn't know how and I've never tried Echo.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
I've dabbled in Dressage a bit and I'd love to learn more!

Have Good Manners?: 
For the most part yes

Bite?: 
No

Good With Children?: 
I don't know

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
For the most part

Get Pampered?: 
Oooooooh yes!

Love What He Does?: 
I'm sure they all do

Personality Traits: 
Halo - very sweet but stubborn and bossy
Sienna - sweet with those she trusts, but her nick name is "mean mare"
Echo - very sweet, very laid back, calm, willing
Vega - SMART! very sweet, pocket pony
Nacera - very anxious, very untrusting with people she doesn't know

Love His Home?: 
I hope so!

Stall Buddies?: 
Each other

Friends At Home?: 
Cherokee

Past Home?: 
Halo - this has been her only home
Sienna - has had two other homes that I know of, one abusive
Echo - has had one other home that I know of
Vega - has had two other homes, one abusive
Nacera - has had eight other homes that I know of, at least two were abusive

Past Life?: 
See above

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Just ditches

Dressage?: 
Dabbled in it

Fallen Off?: 
Yes

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
No

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
No

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
No

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Yes

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Every day

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Kind of

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Quarter Horse

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle, though I do like Kimberwickes

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
All-purpose

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Free-rein

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Natural

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell boots

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No

Any human foods he loves?: 
Apples and carrots

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
No

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
No

Do you like helmets?: 
No, though I know I really should wear one

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Push-button 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
An F.Eamor (Western) and three no-name (one Western, two English)

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own them all

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Your Name: 
Jalissa.

Your Age: 
15.

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Java.

Show Name: 
He doesn't show but his registered name is Lisa's Power. 

Discipline: 
Western.

Bad Habits: 
Not standing still while on cross ties and kicking at stall doors  Also, fighting with other horses.

Markings: 
One half sock.

Gender: 
Gelding.

Age: 
9, will be 10 May 21st 2010 

Breed: 
Standardbred.

History: 
I got him free from his old owners who were going to send him to an auction. 

Favorite Treats: 
Peppermints and apples. 

Home: 
Public barn.

Your Horse

Buck?: 
He bucked my friend off once but he's never tried anything like that with me.

Rear?: 
Once again, he's reared with my friend. 

Jump?: 
Free jumps. 

Load Easily?: 
Yep. 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Greenie.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
When he was 4 he broke his front right leg.

Like Human Food?: 
Coffee and tea? 

Saddle: 
Not too sure.. Just a random western one haha. Brand names don't matter to me much 

Pad Color:
Turquoise and black.

Halter Color: 
Blue looks best on him but he has a red one right now.

Lead Color?: 
Blue or red.

Lunge Well?: 
Yes! 

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
He was a harness racer.

Have Good Manners?: 
Not all the time.

Bite?: 
He bit my shoulder once, but it was just playful.

Good With Children?: 
Yeah 

School Horse?: 
No.

Good With Strangers?: 
Manner wise, yes. Being ridden? No. 

Get Pampered?: 
All the time.

Love What He Does?: 
I think he's okay with it.

Personality Traits: 
He's the sweetest boy I've ever met  He'll follow me anywhere. 

Love His Home?: 
Yes.

Stall Buddies?: 
Belgian/Morgan mare, Zena. 

Friends At Home?: 
None. He doesn't get along with other horses very well. 

Past Home?: 
Truro NS, Sydney NS, & Toronto ON. 

Past Life?: 
..? 

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Nope. 

Dressage?: 
Nope. 

Fallen Off?: 
A few times. 

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes. 

Groomed?: 
Yes.

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes.

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes. 

Hacked?: 
Yes.

Showed?: 
Yes. 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes.

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes. 

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes. 

Slept in His Stall?: 
Yep!

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Nope.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course. 

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yesss.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Oh gosh, yes. While learning to post. 

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yup.

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes! So fun.

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yeah.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
I don't think so haha.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Every day.

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes.

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes.

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes.

Taught a Lesson?: 
Nope.

Trained a Horse?: 
Nope.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No.

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes.

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes.

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Thoroughbred. 

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Kimberwick. 

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop.

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
All-purpose.

English or Western: 
Western.

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure. 

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Free-rein.

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Ourdoor.

Arena or Trails: 
Trails.

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Natural death.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans. 

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall boots. 

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock.

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted.

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Splint boots. 

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Overreach boots. 

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack.

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Not yet. 

Any human foods he loves?: 
French fries. 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yep! 

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nopw.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Haha yup.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No.

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No.

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Yes LOL. 

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
YES. 

Do you like helmets?: 
Not really.

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Push-button. 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Idk.

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse.

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?
Oh god.. I hope not </3


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Your Name: 
Dani

Your Age: 
16
Your Horse..’s Name: 
Romeo

Show Name: 
Ryhme Nor Reason
Discipline: 
western,games

Bad Habits: 
Rears when loading, bites sometimes, pushy (We are working on all that!)
Markings: 
Grey, technically he has a blaze and a sock, but you can't see it unless he is wet

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
13

Breed: 
QH/arab?

Favorite Treats: 
Carrots

Home: 
Barn/pasture

Your Horse

Buck?: 
everyonce in a while if he is feeling fresh or ****y. 

Rear?: 
At the trailer
Jump?: 
not much

Load Easily?: 
NO!!!!
Greenie or Push Button?: 
Mmmmm, neither, but hopefully soon he will be push button

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
He had strangles before I bought him

Like Human Food?: 
Not really

Saddle: 
Buford trail saddle right now, but hopefully a barrel saddle in the near future

Pad Color:
Bright blue

Halter Color: 
Bright blue

Lead Color?: 
Bright blue

Lunge Well?: 
If he wants too, other wise we have to fight about who is moving more
Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
?? idk

Have Good Manners?: 
Not really, but we are working on it

Bite?: 
At fair he did
Good With Children?: 
yep

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Kind of, but he can get ****y really fast if he doesn't know you.

Get Pampered?: 
mmm, he would rather eat

Love What He Does?: 
He loves trails, I am trying to convince him he loves gamaes!

Personality Traits: 
Ehh, you do it....

Love His Home?: 
Yeppp!

Stall Buddies?: 
No one as of now, but hopefully by the end of the month Luna

Friends At Home?: 
^^Read above

Past Home?: 
Iowa I think

Past Life?: 
Trail horse, then he was at a horse sale barn... 

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Tried!

Dressage?: 
Uh,, NO! haha! We aren't that gracefull!

Fallen Off?: 
maybe 2 or 3 times

Picked a Hoof?: 
Every day

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes (Failed miserably the first time!)

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes (Every night!)

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Who hasnt?? lol

Slept in His Stall?: 
no, he would kill me. He HATES stalls

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
mmm, no *Knock on wood*
Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
yepp

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. when I rode with no bridle/halter it is just kinda like "Where do you wanna go Romeo?!" lol

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
all the time

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
nope

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes, a lot

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
nope. I don't make that much in a month! lol

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes, every day

Mixed Feed?: 
no

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
no

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes, kinda

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes, kinda

Used Thrush Buster?: 
no

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes, it SUCKS!

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes yes I have!

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH all the way!

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle, Idk what a kimberwick is
Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
CC

English or Western: 
western
Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
idk

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
uhhhhh, neither?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
tall

Fitted or Square: 
fitted? (What does that mean?)

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
bell
Tack or Bareback: 
bb

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
no, he hates water

Any human foods he loves?: 
apples/carrots

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
no, but would LOVE to

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
half my heightno, try about a foot!
Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
no, but I would like to! lol

Do you like helmets?: 
yep

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
push buttons, but I will get on almost anything!

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Buford trail saddle, and an english one, and an american saddlery pony saddle

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
YES!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own him...

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
WHAT???


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

*You and Your Horse
*
Your Name: 
Katie

Your Age: 
22

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Rocky

Show Name: 
Iroc

Discipline: 
English - hunter pleasure
trail riding

Bad Habits: 
gets bored easily and will fidget in cross ties. he's also really girthy, but thats about it

Markings: 
medium bay; 3 white socks and a blaze

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
15

Breed: 
Polish Arabian

History: 
Rocky was trained western when he was first started. he went through several owners who weren't compatible with him so his last couple just left him alone. he had no work for about 8 years (lived by himself in a field =( ) until my barn owner got him for free. she's elderly and has a bad back so he was too much for her to handle. that's when i started working with him and we've been a dream team ever since

Favorite Treats: 
haha! he'll eat anything but i suppose his favorite are peppermints

Home: 
the pasture with his 6 other herd mates

Your Horse

Buck?: 
rarely now. only when he's being a brat

Rear?: 
never

Jump?: 
Yep, we've just started jumping him. we're jumping 2ft 3in right now but my friend whose more experienced in jumping has jumped him 3ft 3in

Load Easily?: 
yes

Greenie or Push Button?: 
experienced greenie i would say

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
Yes! he's liked everything i've ever given him

Saddle: 
black even saddle, used

Pad Color:
blue and white

Halter Color: 
red

Lead Color?: 
combo of red, black, and green

Lunge Well?: 
lunges very well. thats one of the things i first taught him

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
i dont think so, unless trail riding counts as "something other"

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, although he will try and take advantage of a timid handler. buts its never been anything dangerous

Bite?: 
will nip just to be naughty, but just in play

Good With Children?: 
to an extent. he's fine at the walk but expects the person on him to know what their doing at any faster gait. so i dont put small or beginner children on him

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
oh the things i do for him...he's spoiled rotten

Love What He Does?: 
absolutely although he's not thrilled when we do headset work

Personality Traits: 
very smart and likes to figure things out; he's got a bit of a devious streak and will try and take advantage of a situation. he's a very one person horse and very loyal to me. i can always count on him to get me through any situation

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
his best friend is a russian arabian named Sadequa (he lives in a field tho)

Friends At Home?: see above

Past Home?: 
somewhere in VA, not sure

Past Life?: 
no idea....

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes, just started about a year ago 

Dressage?: 
yes, he's now at the point muscle wise that we can start dressage

Fallen Off?: 
oo the stories i have...

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes that's what my wellington's are for

Slept in His Stall?: 
nope, he doesn't have one

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
yes, my first horse (not Rocky) threw me into a metal fence and i ruptured my liver

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes if riding with only a halter and lead rope counts as no tack

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
oh yes and my legs feel it the next day

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep Yep

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
nope, dont have the nerve for that

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes, there have been some frustrating moments in his training

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
no

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
no, he's not that picky

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes, Rocky is my first training project. i basically re trained him from the ground

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
no

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
quarter horse

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
oh, definitely a snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
all purpose

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
depends on the situation

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
depends on the situation

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
half chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
paddock

Fitted or Square: 
????

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell boots

Tack or Bareback: 
tack, Rocky doesn't like when i ride bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
not yet. i want to though

Any human foods he loves?: 
goldfish

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
nope

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
no

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No not sure i have the nerve for that

Even done vaulting?: 
yes

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Not yet.

Do you like helmets?: 
Lol...yes 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
depends

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
black event saddle (not sure on the brand)

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
i do own him

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
luckily no


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Your Name: 
Shauna

Your Age: 
15

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Patch

Show Name: 
Super Apatche

Discipline: 
Showjumping

Bad Habits: 
Bites, tries to go under the bar in the horse box, jumps up on his door, bucks, bolts.

Markings: 
Black & White (Piebald)

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
14

Breed: 
?

History: 
My Dad bought him as a Christmas present for me when I was around three. He saw him on a hill and bought him for fifty pound and he was a crazy little pony and still is.

Favorite Treats: 
Anything you will give him lol

Home: 
His stable at home and in the field

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Yep when he is full of beans

Rear?: 
Nope

Jump?: 
Yes, 3’3" once

Load Easily?: 
Yep 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Neither

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Has had laminitis

Like Human Food?: 
Yes!

Saddle: 
Thoroughgood AP

Pad Color:
Whatever I find in the tack room

Halter Color: 
green and red

Lead Color?: 
whatever I pick up

Lunge Well?: 
Only on the left rein

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Em did a bit of dressage once

Have Good Manners?: 
nope

Bite?: 
always

Good With Children?: 
No he will bite them he is evil

School Horse?: 
No way 

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Of course

Love What He Does?: 
He loves to Jump  

Personality Traits: 
He is a big bully but I love him 

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
No one

Friends At Home?: 
No one

Past Home?: 
Up a hill

Past Life?: 
dunno

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yep

Dressage?: 
Yep

Fallen Off?: 
Deffo 

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes >.<

Slept in His Stall?: 
no

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
no

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. It’s amazing.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yep

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep Yep

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes! OMG love it so much

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes because I thought he was going to have to be put down

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
no

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
AP

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
How about none?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Overreach

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
all 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Yep

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No.

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yep

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Not yet.

Do you like helmets?: 
yes 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Greenies

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Berney AP and Thoroughgood AP

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse


----------



## CutterzGurl (Dec 12, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> *You and Your Horse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds awesome..you must live right around me because i compete in Region 18 Gymkhana..or have..might not next year..

sounds like you have an awesome horse


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Your Name: 
Jess

Your Age: 
17

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Victor

Show Name: 
Classic Victor

Discipline: 
English, hunter/jumpers, trail

Bad Habits: 
Cribbing

Markings: 
None

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
10

Breed: 
Thoroughbred

History: 
I got him from a TB barn that trained racehorses. He's never raced, but I think he was used for jumping a little bit. He was very poorly schooled when I got him and knew _nothing_. He's much better now and he's made a lovely hunter.

Favorite Treats: 
Grapes, mints, & peanut butter Girl Scout cookies.

Home: 
A friend's barn

Your Horse

Buck?: 
He used to do it all the time. Not so much any more, thankfully.

Rear?: 
Once on the trail while he was throwing a tantrum, but it wasn't more than a foot off the ground.

Jump?: 
A little. Usually just little cross rails.

Load Easily?: 
Yes!

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Neither. He's "well broke" in the sense that he's been trained for a long time and has decent schooling, but he has an attitude. It just depends on the day and the kind of mood he's in.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Yeah, he was kicked by another horse when he was little and has a calcified piece of bone on his left hip. He's had two colic episodes in the time that I've had him, but otherwise he's been great.

Like Human Food?: 
Oh, yeah. Not French fries, though.

Saddle: 
Derby Originals all-purpose

Pad Color:
White for shows, blue & green plaid for everyday.

Halter Color: 
It's this red and black tribal pattern. Kinda hard to describe.

Lead Color?: 
Black

Lunge Well?: 
Like a dream.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Meaning...? :-|

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, he's such a gentleman.

Bite?: 
Never.

Good With Children?: 
Yep, he knows when little kids are around. He tries extra hard to be gentle and mindful around them, although he doesn't care for naughty, screeching children who run around the barn. Can't blame him.

School Horse?: 
Nope.

Good With Strangers?: 
Nope. He's a one-person horse. If I'm there, he's good, but if I'm not, he wants nothing to do with strangers.

Get Pampered?: 
*snork* Are you kidding? I'm his loyal servant. That's why everyone calls him "His Majesty".

Love What He Does?: 
He seems to like jumping more and more as he gains confidence.  

Personality Traits: 
He's just like a cat. Reserved, independent, and aristocratic. 

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
He _loves_ the 30yo Arab mare next to him. She doesn't care for him much, though. :lol: 

Friends At Home?: 
My mom's horse. They act just like brothers. He also loves most of the mares.

Past Home?: 
Thoroughbred training stable about 20 minutes away.

Past Life?: 
I don't really know. I think he was a jumper and just a family horse. I'd like to find out for sure someday.

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yeah, once in a while.

Dressage?: 
No, but I'd love to.

Fallen Off?: 
Too many times to keep track of.

Picked a Hoof?: 
Many thousands of times.

Groomed?: 
Of course!

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yep.

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yep. 

Hacked?: 
Yep. 

Showed?: 
Once. It was fun. 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Probably millions of times. <3

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes. He like to make he chase him when it's muddy, too.

Slept in His Stall?: 
No, but that would be cool.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
No. *knocks on wood*

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course.

Ridden With No Tack?: 
No... :-(

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Well, yeah!

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes.

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No. Again, I'm dying to.

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Once or twice. Not in a long time, though.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
I hope not.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yeah, I work with my mom's horse sometimes.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yep, works great.

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Thoroughbred!

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Depends on the horse and the situation.

Spurs or Crop: 
Depends on the horse.

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Either one.

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Preferably none. But when the time comes, I think it's easier if the animal passes on his own. It spares you the decision. But I would sooner put an animal down than watch it suffer.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Half chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Polos

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Depends on where I'm riding and on which horse. I'd go bareback all the time if my horses were super reliable. 

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No. Another one for my bucket list.

Any human foods he loves?: 
Grapes, chips, granola bars, Girl Scout cookies, mints, sammiches.

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Nope. Want to. It looks amazing.

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No.

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No :-(

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes. My first lesson pony, Noah.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Yes 

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yes! The trails are gorgeous at sunset.

Do you like helmets?: 
No, but I wear one anyway because my mother and instructor would kill me if I didn't. lol 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I like the in-betweens. The ones that are nice rides but have some fire.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Derby Originals all-purpose and an Aussie

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes, but I have no idea how.

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my horse. 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No. That's not a pleasant thing to think about.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

*You and Your Horse*

Your Name: 
Maureen 

Your Age: 
52

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Vida

Show Name: 
Mi Vida Loca

Discipline: 
trail riding

Bad Habits: 
likes to run home

Markings: 
none

Gender: 
mare

Age: 
10

Breed: 
Rocky Mountain 

History: 
Shes been with me for a little over 5 years. Had her 2nd baby here Pretty Saro who is now 3

Favorite Treats: 
Peppermint candys from Sonic

Home: 
Here 

*Your Horse*

Buck?: 
no

Rear?: 
no

Jump?: 
No, but we jumped a log once on a trail just for giggles

Load Easily?: 
yes

Greenie or Push Button?: 
she is pretty push button

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
no

Like Human Food?: 
If I'm offering it to her she will eat it. 

Saddle: 
black Don West hornless

Pad Color:
tan and brown, red if we're with a group

Halter Color: 
black

Lead Color?: 
black

Lunge Well?:
Never tried it. Never felt the need

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
no

Have Good Manners?: 
yes

Bite?: 
never

Good With Children?: 
She is fine with anyone on the ground. Not a children's horse though
She is very fast.

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
yes

Get Pampered?: 
not excessively

Love What He Does?: 
I like to think she enjoys it as much as I do. She enjoys seeing new things

Personality Traits: 
Vida is one of those horses who would be happy all by herself. She likes to work though and is a reliable trail horse. Very sure footed and brave. 

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Fras and the baby's Saro and Shiloh

Friends At Home?: see above

Past Home?: 
Near Topeka KS

Past Life?: 
brood mare

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
no

Dressage?: 
no

Fallen Off?: 
yes

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
when I was a kid 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
no she sleeps outside

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
yes 

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
yes

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
only if you count that log on the trail

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
not Vida but past horses yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
no

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
no

Taught a Lesson?: 
no

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Sure, she joins up with me every time I walk out with the feed bucket:wink:

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
neither

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
neither

Spurs or Crop: 
neither

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
neither

English or Western: 
trail/endurance

Show or Pleasure: 
pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
both depending on the situation

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
trail

Euthanization or Natural Death: 
depends on the situation

Jeans or Jodhpurs: 
neither

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
paddock

Fitted or Square: 
????

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
neither

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
neither

Tack or Bareback: 
tack

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
no

Any human foods he loves?: 
apples

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
yes

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
no

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
Not that I remember :shock: Oh you mean on a horse.... 

Even done vaulting?: 
no

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Sun rises and sets 

Do you like helmets?: 
yes, I have a bad habit of not wearing it on Vida. On the babies I wear one always 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I think this is a repeat

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Don West Spanish trail-lite hornless

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Already do

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
Already do

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Yes, it was a her and something I hope I never have to do again.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

*You and Your Horse
*
Your Name: 
GeGe

Your Age: 
18

Your Horse’s Name: 
Athena

Show Name: 
Thunderwood Athena

Discipline: 
English (dressage, jumping)
gaming (barrels, flags, etc)

Bad Habits: 
not so good with trailers

Markings: 
copper chestnut w/ a crooked blaze & left hind sock

Gender: 
Mare

Age: 
12 will be 13 March 7

Breed: 
American Warmblood (1/2 Tb, 1/4 Arab, 1/4 Oldenburg)

History: 
I worked at the stable she was born and raised at. Started riding her when she was 7. Bought her a year later. Moved her from that barn after I quit.

Favorite Treats: 
Peppermints, but just about anything including people food

Home: 
Old standardbred racing barn in the middle of no where

*Your Horse*

Buck?: 
Not in years, but she does like to crow hop if i ask her to canter when i ride bare back with just a halter & lead

Rear?: 
Only when she's really frustrated, again not in years

Jump?: 
max 4' only once tho
we jumped 2'9" - 3'1" in fair 

Load Easily?: 
On a good day

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Push Button for me. 

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Sliced her right shoulder open, needed three layers of stitches 

Like Human Food?: 
Yes!

Saddle: 
Wintec

Pad Color:
White

Halter Color: 
Navy

Lead Color?: 
Navy

Lunge Well?: 
awesome, she'll even free lunge in a circle around you haha

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
she knows a lot of tricks. She can smile, flick her tongue out like a lizard, and we're working on the spanish walk

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes

Bite?: 
If you give her too many treats, she'll start to get greedy. 
But never full out GRR! haha

Good With Children?: 
Ehhh... No. I've had kids ride her, but I would never leave them alone. She's a lot of horse for someone who doesn't know what they're doing.

School Horse?: 
I taught my friend's 5 y/o son on her.

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
All the time.

Love What He Does?: 
She loves to RUNRUNRUN

Personality Traits: 
TOTAL people horse. Very social. Has a very 'human like' personality. 

Love His Home?: 
Eeh, I think she's ok, but I would much rather have her in my backyard instead of 30 mintues away

Stall Buddies?: 
Sheena, a cranky old QH mare on the left & Raja, a 4 y/o 17h blackbay Anglo-Arab gelding

Friends At Home?: 
Neela was her best friend, but I highly doubt they'll ever see each other again

Past Home?: 
Red Arrow Stables

Past Life?: 
Born and raised at Red Arrow
almost never ridden, nobody liked her

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes

Dressage?: 
Yes

Fallen Off?: 
of course

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Every day

Slept in Her Stall?: 
Yes

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Yes

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Yup

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yup

Ridden Bareback?: 
All the time

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Nope, not that much

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Depends on the horse.

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
neither

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close contact

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Indoor

Arena or Trails: 
Both

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Neither

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
Cotton candy

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes!!

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No, i'm 5'10"

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
Nope

Even done vaulting?: 
No

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes, second fav

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yes

Do you like helmets?: 
I guess

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Both are fun

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Wintec

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I already do

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Never had to, and hopefully never will.


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

Your Name: 
Laura

Your Age: 
48

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Sunny Jim

Show Name: 
N/a

Discipline: 
Completely non-disciplined

Bad Habits: 
Pawing when impatient

Markings: 
White blaze
Some roaning

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
15 at best guess

Breed: 
QH

History: 
Rescue-bought him at 700 lbs, stick thin, filthy (didn'y even know his color!)
with girth rub badly infected and oozing, sunken eyes...but a world of try in him.

Favorite Treats: 
Any fruit, carrots, alfalfa pellets or cubes, esp. loves the senior nutrition grain (it has molasses)

Home: 
The pastures on our land, and his 'house, a converted car port.

Your Horse

Buck?: 
He has.

Rear?
Once.

Jump?: 
Not yet

Load Easily?:
LOVES to trailer...hence the pawing! "are we there YET?"

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Push Button. I'm the 'greenie'

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
recent hind hoof abscess

Like Human Food?: 
Never tried

Saddle: 
Hybrid

Pad Color:
black

Halter Color: 
Blue, green red and purple ones

Lead Color?: 
Same- one each

Lunge Well?: 
They don't make a longe line long enough!

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
He would surprise you. There doesn't seem to be anything he won't do!

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, very good boy.

Bite?: 
If he did, it would only be once! I'd bite back!

Good With Children?: 
LOVES kids!!!!!

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes, he is somewhat shy, so he will 'hide' behind me.

Get Pampered?: 
My husband is lucky we don't share the bed with him!

Love What He Does?: 
Adores going on a ride!

Personality Traits: 
Big kid. Always curious, plays with the dogs, gives loves, hugs, just a lover>

Love His Home?: 
Oh yeah!

Stall Buddies?: 
He is currently an only horse, but we have plans to bring home a girlfriend one day

Friends At Home?: 
the dogs

Past Home?: 
Hell For Horses, USA

Past Life?: 
He was a much beloved buddy/trail horse, but his owner got sick, so he ended up in horse hell.

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
No way

Dressage?: 
I'll leave it to the professionals

Fallen Off?: 
countless times

Picked a Hoof?: 
My favorite chore! I'm a real stickler about hooves

Groomed?: 
Our bonding time

Cleaned Tack?: 
I love doing this

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
nope. I bring it to my siter's to do

Hacked?: 
Um, not sure. Does it hurt?

Showed?: 
Dogs, not horses

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yeah

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Oh yeah

Slept in His Stall?: 
Not yet!

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Broken arm. Never healed right.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Yes.

Ridden With No Tack?
Not yet

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
I'll slip them off, but never done a whole ride without

Ridden Bareback?: 
No

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
under extreme predjudice

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Not this horse, but yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No, but I easily could!

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
All the time. I just say "car" when one is approaching, and Sun is completely calm

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
No

Trained a Horse?: 
no

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Dunno

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Neither

Spurs or Crop: 
Neither needed. If I used either on Sun, it would be like riding a rocket!

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Both!

English or Western: 
western/mix

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
a mix

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
depends

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
half chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
don't get the question

Fitted or Square: 
ditto

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
neither

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
ditto

Tack or Bareback: 
tack

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Not Sun, but have with a rented horse. And on purpose, too!

Any human foods he loves?: 
Oatmeal

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
He** NO!

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
He lives on our property, so see him all day. I always have time.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
Who would do that?
Are they NUTS?

Even done vaulting?: 
Not on a horse!

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Not with a horse

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Not gonna

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Always

Do you like helmets?: 
You would be an idiot to not wear one, IMO. It has saved my head more times than I can count. 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
either

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Custom hybrid

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Possibly

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse :grin:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Your Name: 
Amanda Jean

Your Age: 
29

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Flicka

Show Name: 
TFH Flickering Light

Discipline: 
Western, English, Bareback...I like to do it all

Bad Habits: 
None that I've really discovered; she's ear shy, probably been eared at some point...

Markings: 
Sabino, with roaning

Gender: 
Mare

Age: 
10

Breed: 
Quarter Horse\Walker

Favorite Treats: 
Apples, pears, Apple wafers...so far! 

Home: 
Her paddock

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Once, when I was riding her bareback; she spooked after she stumbled, and because she's super sensitive to your body, she got startled when I shifted forward slightly. She jumped foward a couple of times, then turned; it was the turn that got me! Lol! 

Rear?: 
Nope

Jump?: 
She has a lovely jump, but I haven't jumped her undersaddle yet

Load Easily?: 
yes

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Definitely Green; she's had to be totally retrained, from the time I got her. 

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Not since I've had her; she's got alot of scars, though. :-(

Like Human Food?: 
Not too much

Saddle: 
I have a synthetic, and a leather western, and an AP english 

Pad Color:
Depends on the day! I've got black, white, hunter green, lime green, white with maroon, etc...Lol! 

Halter Color: 
Leather, Pink, Purple, Black, hunter green...all depends on the day

Lead Color?: 
Lots of different ones! All match the other halters

Lunge Well?: 
She does now...she didn't know how to 3 mos ago! 

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
She will be an all around horse, so yes...I did get her for dressage though, and hopefully she will be good at it  

Have Good Manners?: 
Impeccable

Bite?: 
Nope

Good With Children?: 
She's really gentle with everyone

School Horse?: 
She is used (on ground only) with some of my students, yes

Good With Strangers?: 
She's very cautious about most people, especially adults\teenagers. If I'm not with her, she will not approach anyone...I know this because everyone asks why she's so aloof. 

Get Pampered?: 
That would be an understatement

Love What He Does?: 
She's getting there; she's had a long road; she is ALOT more confident than she was when I first got her. 

Personality Traits: 
Cautious, gentle, 'a lady', sweet, HATES wind

Love His Home?: 
Aside from the crazy wind storms, I think she likes it here

Stall Buddies?: 
She's got two other horses here, but she is in her own paddock

Friends At Home?: 
*answer above*

Past Home?: 
6 hours, in a different state! 

Past Life?:
I don't know a whole lot about her past life, other than the owners who had her prior to me, couldn't ride her; because she bolted, and bucked. She was extremely fearful, wasn't easy to catch, etc...She has alot of scarring in various places, and I can only imagine what she's endured. 

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yup!

Dressage?: 
Yeah 

Fallen Off?: 
A "few" times in literally a lifetime of riding...

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes...duh...

Groomed?: 
yes...sometimes too much...Lol! 

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yep, I love a good day of tack cleaning and polishing! 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Grew up showing

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Uh huh...

Slept in His Stall?: 
Not Flicka's, but I've slept in a stall more than once! 

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
To be honest, not really...I've been blessed, too, because I've experienced some serious falls, that should have landed me in the ER!!! One of those falls, neither my horse or I should have walked away, but other than being sore the next morning, we were both fine! 

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
yep...unless the horse ran away, and I had to catch it first!Haha

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yep

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
All the time. I have to remind myself to put my feet IN the stirrups...ahahaha

Ridden Bareback?: 
For sure! All the time! 

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
If creating your own jumps on trails counts, then yes...tehehe...

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
I WISH!!! Hahahaha

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes, all the time

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Uh, I guess, if having to purchase hay every year counts; I do shop around

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes; more than one

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No...

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes 

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH...all the way; I absolutely love this breed (beauty, brains, athleticism, gentle nature, etc) definitely very close to being my all time favorite breed

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Blunt spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close Contact

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
natural...unless a horse is in pain; then euthanization is far better

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
chaps, probably

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 


Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
SMB's! Lol! Although I use Polos alot as well

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Over reach

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback!

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Not Flicka, but we did it ALL the time when I was living at home

Any human foods he loves?: 
Apples, of course!
Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes, and WHAT a thrill! 

Even jumped your own height on horseback?:
No 

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
All the time...Lol! 

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No, but it would be awesome to have that amount of trust; I think I've always had horses that would probably do it, but I don't have the equipment! 

Ever done vaulting?: 
no

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
I wasn't at the farm this spring when my best boy passed, and I wish I would have been. 

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no, but I guess I don't really get this question either...

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
For sure!

Do you like helmets?: 
I like them, and know the benefits, but I still don't wear one regularly

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Green, although well trained ones make for a nice ride too! 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
AP english, and two westerns; one leather, and a synthetic

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I want to run my own youth ranch someday

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
Already do

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
I was with a friend's horse one year when I was in high school; I had taken care of him for her for several weeks before he got too sick and she decided to put him down. It was extremely difficult, as I had already developed a strong bond with him.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

*Your Name: 
Miranda*
*
Your Age: 
14

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Cheyenne

Show Name: 
Cheyenne Frontier Daze (reg. name)


Discipline: 
Mainly barrels, jumping and trail/endurance

Bad Habits: 
.....lots....but she's getting better every day

Markings: 
Bay & White Tovero

Gender:
Mare

Age: 
9

Breed: 
TWH

History: I got her when she was 6 years old, off of her 6th home. Making me her 7th at 6 years old. She was pretty green, but had loads of behavioral problems. She is incredibly smart and fast. She loves to work and is coming along awesomely!

Favorite Treats: 
Anything you will give her lol

Home: 
The pastures out back

Your **Horse

Buck?: 
ya...but not quite as much...

Rear?: 
ya...but getting les and less*
*
Jump?: 
Yes, and loves it!

Load Easily?: 
Yep :grin:

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Still more greenie, but has occasional nice days..but not pish-button..you have to really ride her unless you want to look bad.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
Yes!

Saddle: 3- barrel, roper and jumping/all purpose

Pad Color:
black, white

Halter Color: 
Green

Lead Color?: 
Black

Lunge Well?: 
ya...uually, unless we're in a mood...then we're airborne 90% of the time.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Yes! We try everything!

Have Good Manners?: 
Mostly, on the ground and under saddle...sometimes not..

Bite?: 
Not anymore

Good With Children?: 
She babysits them...basically won't do anything for any new person unless she can tell they know wheat they are doing.

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes, very friendly

Get Pampered?: 
Guilty..lol

Love What He Does?: 
Yes! She loves working and doing new stuff.

Personality Traits: 
BIG PUPPY DOG! totally in your pocket I love my buddle bug!

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Beauty (other mare)

Friends At Home?: 
Beauty (other mare)

Past Home?: 
Nebraska, 3 places in Colorado, and 3 (including me) in New Mexico

Past Life?: 
huh?

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yes, often

Dressage?: 
not really...some training ya

Fallen Off?: 
Oh yeah lol

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes >.<

Slept in His Stall?: 
Yes, few times..lol

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Not really..

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. It’s amazing.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
All the time

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep Yep...my very favorite way to ride..lol

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Not yet

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes, a few times...but not usually her fault

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
I don’t think so lol.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes, Cheyenne currently

Used Thrush Buster?: 
ya

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
both

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Both!

English or Western: 
Western..but loveboth

Show or Pleasure: 
Both

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Both

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Both

Arena or Trails: 
Both

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
How about none?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No, we're getting Cheyenne over her fear of water

Any human foods he loves?: 
Goldfish crackers... nutrigrain bars

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Not yet


Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Almost

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... 

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Yes LOL

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: Not yet.

Do you like helmets?: 
Lol...yes 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Greenies... but pushbutton is kinda nice sometimes

What kind of saddle do you own?: 

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse :grin:

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Don’t talk to me about that. *
*__________________*




​


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

*Your Name: *Lee
*Your Age: *Fourteen
*Your Horse's Name:* Freddy
*Show Name: *Valid Diablo
*Discipline:* Mine is Dressage, his is Jumper.
*Bad Habits: *He's a grumpy thing; he lays his ears back at you, sometimes tries to bite...
*Markings:* A star.
*Gender:* Gelding
*Age: *12
*Breed:* Off-track thoroughbred.
*Favorite Treats: *Carrots.
*Home:* Paddock/Stall

*Your Horse:
Buck?: *He doesn't know how.* 
Rear?:* If you let him.
*Jump?:* Sweet zombie Jesus.
*Load Easily?:* It sometimes takes the power of corn-broom-to-***.
*Greenie or Push Button?:* In between. Depends on if you let him screw around.
*Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: *He was pulled off the track from an injury, he has a bone chip in one of his legs, and he coliced really bad one night.
*Like Human Food?:* He pulled out some of my hair one time, is that "human" food?
*Saddle:* My saddle, a Mondega.
*Pad Color:* White. (Technically periwinkle; my mom washed it with a blue pad.)
*Halter Color:* Green nylon.
*Lead Color?:* Green nylon.
*Lunge Well?:* He lunges at you.
*Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?:* We went to a Gymkhana event, I also compete in Equitation on him.
*Have Good Manners?:* Yes, except for the grumpiness, or if you let him screw around (again).
*Bite?:* Don't even go there. His great-grandfather was Halo; he bit the thumbs off of grooms and drowned birds in his water bucket.
*Good With Children?:* He afraid of them.
*School Horse?:* Good question.
*Good With Strangers?:* Yes, and then he bites them. (Unless they're carrying a Parelli flag. True fact, he attacked somebody with one.)
*Get Pampered?:* He hates it!
*Love What He Does?:* Yes, just let him have his moments and don't fight him.
*Personality Traits:* Macho man. (Tough on the outside, wimpy on the inside.)
*Loves His Home?:* Yes. He doesn't let anybody in his stall.
*Stall Buddies?:* He has no friends.
*Friends At Home?:* Again, he has no friends.
*Past Home?:* A racehorse farm in California, I believe.
*Past Life?:* Racehorse. He won a couple of stakes races.

*Have You Ever:
Jumped?:* In my Pony Club days, and just recently on Freddy!
*Dressage?:* All the time.
*Fallen Off?:* Nope.
*Picked a Hoof?:* Uh... Yes. I groom my horses, thank-you.
*Groomed?:* Again...
*Cleaned Tack?:* Yeah.
*Put a Bridle Back Together?:* Yeah.
*Hacked?:* Once.
*Showed?:* Yes.
*Checked for Lameness?:* Everyday.
*Kissed a Nose?:* Yes. Let me tell you about Otis' muddy nose...
*Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?:* Yeah. But not for my "baby". That horse almost killed me...
*Slept in His Stall?: *Freddy doesn't let you in his stall...
*Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?:* No. Well, I did get kicked in the chin by Otis. But only got stitches and a few chipped teeth.
*Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?:* I've only fallen off twice. Both times I landed on my head. Would you?
*Ridden With No Tack?:* No.
*Ridden Without Stirrups?:* All the time.
*Ridden Bareback?:* Yes. _Hair in thine anus..._
*Crosscountry Jumped?:* In Pony Club. Not pretty.
*Cried Because of Your Horse?:* Sure.
*Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?:* ...I'm not allowed access into to my bank account, apparently.
*Fed Your Own Horse?:* All the time.
*Mixed Feed?:* Everyday.
*Ridden Next to a Road?:* No.
*Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?:* ...What now?
*Taught a Lesson?:* Yes.
*Trained a Horse?:* Trained? No. Though I must brag that I've turned Freddy into quite the little dressage horse! (He doesn't kick out in the canter transition!)
*Used Thrush Buster?:* ...Dust Buster?
*Given Dewormers?:* Yes.
*Had a Successful "Join-Up?":* Uh, no. I'm still a virgin...

*This Or That:
Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse:* Thoroughbreds. (They're smart!)
*Snaffle or Kimberwick:* KIMBERWICKS CAN DIE.
*Spurs or Crop:* Niether. Dressage whips are magical things though.
*Close Contact or All-Purpose:* DRESSAGE. >:3
*English or Western:* English.
*Show or Pleasure:* Show.
*Discipline or Free-Rein:* Discipline...?
*Indoor or Outdoor:* Doesn't matter. (Except in the winter...)
*Euthinization or Natural Death: *Euthinasia. If he's suffering, cut the selfishness an let him go!
*Jeans or Jodphurs:* Jodphurs. I don't really want to scratch up my saddle.
*Chaps or Tall Boots:* Tall boots.
*Paddock or Tall:* Tall.
*Fitted or Square:* CIRCLE.
*Splint Boots or Polo Wraps:* Splint boots.
*Bell Boots or Overreach Boots:* ...I guess bell boots? What is the one now?
*Tack or Bareback:* Tack.

*Random:
Ever gone swimming with your horse?:* No.
*Any human foods he loves?:* You already asked that.
*Ever galloped a racehorse?:* Not full out.
*Even jumped your own height on horseback?:* Half of it.
*Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don't have time?:* I don't do anything else.
*Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?:* ?
*Even done vaulting?:* No.
*Ever gotten a championship before?:* No. Well, I was Dressage D1 Champion at D Rally.
*Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?:* Not yet.
*Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?:* ...What?
*Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?:* No.
*Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?:* Who the hell is John Wayne?
*Do you like helmets?:* Yes.
*Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?:* ...I like smart horses with some spark.
*What kind of saddle do you own?:* A Mondega.
*Plan on owning your own farm someday?:* Yes.
*Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: *I lease him.
*Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?:* ...I hope I don't have to.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

*You and Your Horse
*
Your Age: 
28

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Samson

Show Name: 
Samson

Discipline: 
jumpers
foxhunting
trailriding

Bad Habits: 
starting to rush fences a little... :-|

Markings: 
three little white socks with ermine spots, very cute white star

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
7

Breed: 
TBxBelgian Warmblood

History: 
I have only had him for about two months. Previously he was a high school girl's dream horse (all of his tack and brushes he came with are pink!) until she had to sell him to go to college. Previously all dressage trained

Favorite Treats: 
apples

Home: 
at a friend's private barn

Your Horse

Buck?: 
when he's very excited to be out

Rear?: 
nope

Jump?: 
not sure yet. he has only started his jumping training. but we've schooled 2'6 - 2'9 out on a hunt course

Load Easily?: 
Yep :grin:

Greenie or Push Button?: 
somewhere in between?

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
just pulled his back muscles a bit playing out in the field. a couple days off and he is all better now

Like Human Food?: 
don't know...i never have food out at the barn

Saddle: 
Stuebben all purpose

Pad Color:
navy or white

Halter Color: 
leather

Lead Color?: 
pretty multicolored

Lunge Well?: 
yeah

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes! he's such a sweetie

Bite?: 
nope

Good With Children?: 
haven't tested this yet. but my old horse would let me 2 yr old niece ride him around (with me leading of course)

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
of course

Love What He Does?: 
he seems very happy to be working....ears forward the whole time

Personality Traits: 
king of the herd, really loves to be scratched, very willing to try new things

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
4 other geldings, poa, walker, arabian, and QH

Friends At Home?: 
Comet

Past Home?: 
Cincinnati

Past Life?: 
Totally Bucephalus, alexander the great's horse

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes, Weekly.

Dressage?: 
not formally

Fallen Off?: 
only once. off my old horse plenty of times

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes, almost every time i ride

Showed?: 
Yes, not with Samson though. i think this spring is going to be the beginning of a show career

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes >.<

Slept in His Stall?: 
no

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
got ran into a giant metal farm gate on a crazy horse at another barn...cracked my leg and limped for a couple of months...

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
bareback, but always with a bridle.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
only used them for one horse years ago

Ridden Bareback?: 
best way to stay warm in the winter!

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
absolutely hands-down my favorite thing to do while riding

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
eek! no!

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
no

Taught a Lesson?: 
not really

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes. he already had about 3 rides on him, but i finished him off

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
never really tried

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
always ride in a snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
all purpose

English or Western: 
English, although i like my aussie for serious trail riding

Show or Pleasure: 
pleasure

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
trails!

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
ugh. depends on the situation

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
jeans usually

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
1/2 chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
paddock for normal riding

Fitted or Square: 
fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
tack, my guy has some high withers!

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
not this horse, my old horse loved to swim!

Any human foods he loves?: 
not that i know of

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
my butt is too big to fit into one of those saddles...but i have galloped an arabian that looked like he should have been in the final scene of HIdalgo

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
LOL. no

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
ah yes

Do you like helmets?: 
Lol...yes 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
kind of in between

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Steuben all purpose

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
already do


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Your Name: 
Cassie

Your Age: 
18

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Phantom

Show Name: 
none but a nickname is Phantom Boy or Phantom Butt lol


Discipline: 
western gaming and jumping for fun

Bad Habits: 
i don't think he has any execpt once in a blue moon he will get that cold wind up his nose and turn into a totally different horse(not that i mind a crazier Phantom lol)

Markings: 
white horse small brown dots on neck appaloosa blanket looking skin(u can see when wet) and a pink and blue marbled muzzle

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
22

Breed: 
Lipizzaner/QH

History: 
He was abused and my friend saved him. They had him for a year and he just wouldn't click with anyone. I needed a horse and they paired us up hoping for a good match and i only saw him three times and he was pulling at his leadline to see me so they gave him to me as a 14th birthday present. 

Favorite Treats: 
Peppermints, carrots, red or yellow apples(he doesn't like green) and his favorite cookie treats

Home: 
My friend's barn

Your Horse

Buck?: 
not in three years

Rear?: 
wheeled thats about it

Jump?: 
yeah 2ft 6in

Load Easily?: 
yeah

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Not really either hes defintely not green but not push button believe me ur legs will be tired after riding this lazy horse lol

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
no

Like Human Food?: 
Yes

Saddle: 
our western saddle is a wintec synthetic barrel saddle and i have no idea what our jumping saddle is.

Pad Color:
black, grey, white, red

Halter Color: 
black with silver sparkles

Lead Color?: 
red

Lunge Well?: 
ugh not really only to the left

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
umm i guess that would be jumping for fun 

Have Good Manners?: 
his manners are awesome

Bite?: 
nope

Good With Children?: 
Very i can put my 3yr old brother on him and he tiptoes around and moves like he's stiff doesn't even move his ears like he's afraid he's gonna drop him lol

School Horse?: 
used to be before he was abused.

Good With Strangers?: 
he wont come to them when they call or move when they are on his back but he's not mean to them

Get Pampered?: 
TOTALLY

Love What He Does?: 
Oh yeah the old boy pushes himself now 

Personality Traits: 
puppy, cuddle bug, sweetie, etc BIG TEDDY BEAR

Love His Home?: 
Yes 

Stall Buddies?: 
Toby (he wants her to be his girlfriend but she likes our friends paint lol) and King Louie the brat of the field.

Friends At Home?: 
Peanut, Toby, and Taffy

Past Home?: 
No idea we got him from a lady who had all warm bloods but him and she had him in a teeny tiny muddy field all by himself :'(

Past Life?: 
already said all of that

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes

Dressage?: 
no way too slow for me

Fallen Off?: 
who hasn't 

Picked a Hoof?: 
every ride

Groomed?: 
before and after every ride

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yup

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
what's a hack ifthats like trail riding then yes

Showed?: 
Yes western but want to try our hand at jumping

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
yup nuzzling my boys muzzle is my favorite thing ever

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
ALL THE TIME hahaha 

Slept in His Stall?: 
No but i wish

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
got kicked in the thigh

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
every time

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yeah when bareback or if i lose them lol

Ridden Bareback?: 
yup

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
no but i would LOVE to try it

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
yes but only because i think too far ahead and i dont ever want to lose him

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
no 

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes and phantom scared the crap out of me by backing into the rode with me freaking out on his back in front of a car....thank god it saw us before hand and slowed down but i cried my eyes out i thought he was going to get hit. 

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
no well kinda

Trained a Horse?: 
yes my boy all he could do with a rideron his back was walk spooktrot spook trot buck spook some more hahaha

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes smells NASTY

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes funny as heck phantom hates it

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
yup yup 
*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
All purpose

English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
ummmm

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
BOTH

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
what are u talking about my horse will live forever

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans baby or pj pants hahaha

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
........

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
polos

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
bell boots

Tack or Bareback: 
tack
*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
no i wish

Any human foods he loves?: 
french fries and jelly beans

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
no i i was on an out ofcontrol no brakes paint horse i swear i died three times that night lol

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
no

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
yes

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
tried to unsucessfully

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
no

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
No

Do you like helmets?: 
OH YES 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
in between

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
a wintec barrel saddle and idk what my jumping saddle is

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I alrady own him

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
like i said before my horse will live forever


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

*You and Your Horse
*
Your Name: 
Sophie

Your Age: 
16
Blaze
Show Name: 
Blaze

Discipline: 
Drill team, trails, training him for W.P

Bad Habits: 
He gets antsy when he is left behind in a parade.

Markings:
A stripe down his face.

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
10

Breed: 
Quarter

History: 
We bought him with another horse for 600 and I loved...the other horse.. Well fast forward two years, we send him to training and we get an awesome bond, fast forward two months.. on his first trail ride another horse freaked and so did he, well I fell off and broke my collarbone, and didn't ride him for about a year til I decided to bring him to drill practice, adn that was about three years ago and I still use him for drill.

Favorite Treats: 
Anything
Home: 
the pastures at my house

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Only if he gets left behind too much in a race.

Rear?: 
nope

Jump?: 
Just around the house

Load Easily?: 
Without a leader. So yes =]

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Somewhere in between

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
Not at all.

Saddle: 
Old Hereford brand tex tan I think...

Pad Color:
Black

Halter Color: 
Hot pink or maroon.

Lead Color?: 
Blue.

Lunge Well?: 
Free, all the time. Line, most of the time.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
I've used him for penning,,, not bad..

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes he is a gentleman.

Bite?: 
Only other horses in pasture,, he is head honcho.

Good With Children?: 
He gets a little nervous.

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
if they know horses.

Get Pampered?: 
ALL the time.

Love What He Does?: 
He seems to.

Personality Traits: 
Brat to other horses in pasture, but a lovey boy any other time.

Love His Home?: 
I'd like to think so.

Stall Buddies?: 
My best friends' horse Major aka Mater

Friends At Home?: 
same as above.

Past Home?: 
In a near town and idk.

Past Life?: 
I don't know about it.

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yep

Dressage?: 
nope.

Fallen Off?: 
Multiple times.

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yepp

Groomed?: 
yes I have.

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Oh yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
Not for a long amount of time.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Just a broken collar bone.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Unless I am physically unable to, yes.

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes,, best feeling ever.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes.

Ridden Bareback?: 
All the time

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
I would like to.

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes, she got hurt badly =[ (different one then Blaze)

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Oh my no.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
All the time

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
All the time.

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
More like, refined, or refurbished haha.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Whichever

English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Free-Rein

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails.

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
If Euthinization is needed then that.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans!

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps!

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Overreach

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
No

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes! Another awesome feeling.

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Oh my no.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yeah, but they live right out my door.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No, I've seen it though.

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Nope

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yes!

Do you like helmets?: 
Nope.

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Push buttons for parades.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Textan hereford i think...

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I have my own horse.

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
I would probably faint..


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

*You and Your Horse
*
Your Name: 
L.

Your Age: 
24

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Carlos

Show Name: 
Sueno

Discipline: 
English (Hunters, Jumpers, Equitation)


Bad Habits: 
Pulling Back, Biting, Kicking, Bucking, hahaha

Markings: 
Two Hind Socks

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
11 as of May

Breed: 
Thoroughbred

History: 
Bred in Chile, Imported to the US, won 1 race, tore a suspensory, got from the track

Favorite Treats: 
Peppermints, Doughnuts, Peanut Butter

Home: 
Show Barn

*Your Horse*

Buck?: 
When he's fresh

Rear?: 
A Couple times the first year, I nipped that in the bud

Jump?: 
Yes, maxed out 4'

Load Easily?: 
No hahaha

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Between Green and Push Button, but I got him Green

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Torn Suspensory

Like Human Food?: 
Yes!

Saddle: 
Antares Jump Saddle

Pad Color:
White, Black, Navy

Halter Color: 
Black

Lead Color?: 
Black

Lunge Well?: 
Yes

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
He raced.

Have Good Manners?: 
Noooooo

Bite?: 
Everyday

Good With Children?: 
Nooooooo

School Horse?: 
Nooooo

Good With Strangers?: 
Noooooo

Get Pampered?: 
Spoiled Rotton

Love What He Does?: 
Galloping Hills, Jumping

Personality Traits: 
Big baby

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Nope

Friends At Home?: 
Tobiah

Past Home?: 
Racetrack, Chile

Past Life?: 
Race horse

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Weekly since age 13.

Dressage?: 
First two years I rode

Fallen Off?: On the regular from the ponies

Picked a Hoof?: 
Everyday

Groomed?: 
Everyday

Cleaned Tack?: 
Everyday

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
Oh hell no.... he'd crush me

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Ran over at age 12, bruised all my rips almost shattered my shins

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Always

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Always

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes, It wasn’t his fault though

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Several

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Uhh.. this is one of those NH things huh

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Thoroughbred

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Depends on the horse

Spurs or Crop: 
Spur

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
CC

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
OUtdoor
Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
How about none?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Polos

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No

Any human foods he loves?: 
Doughnuts

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes!!!!

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
Does jumping on a pasture pony count

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Yes 

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yes

Do you like helmets?: 
Yes

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Depends

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Antares Jumping Saddle

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I own my horse

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

Your Name: 
Jade

Your Age: 
17

Your Horse..’s Name: 
"Shez Got Attitude" Aka Hollie

Show Name: 
-

Discipline: 
Pleasure Riding (soon to be reining)

Bad Habits: 
Occasionally likes to nibble on you.

Markings: 
Chestnut with half blaze

Gender: 
Mare

Age: 
4 will be 5 next November

Breed: 
QH

History: 
i got her for my sevententh birthday off the owner of the place i work at, she was to make me feel better about selling my other horse. She was born in cranbourne and bred by some good friends of ours, they broke her in and she got about four rides before she got caught in a fence and wrecked her front leg, she then had to be stabled for three months. she came out fine and then got sold to my boss cheap, i feel in love with her at first site, and sent my other horse away to spell, then made the decision when i found out old horse had epiliepcy (sp)

Favorite Treats: 
Would back flip for licorice

Home: 
where i work, she has the choice of five paddocks in five different suburbs, lol. so depends how we feel.

Your Horse

Buck?: 
if you give her a days rest, she will do it for sure the next time you ride her, either when you go for the first canter or when you try to make her go where she doesnt want to.

Rear?: 
generally after the buck she rears and spins...

Jump?: 
she is a qh.... (self explanitory)

Load Easily?: 
yep walks in and throws whatever is resting on chestbar onto floor, makes herself right at home.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Greenie

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
too many times to count, been through a million fences 

Like Human Food?: 
anything i will eat, she will eat

Saddle: 
Wintec and Robyn Yates

Pad Color:
Blue, Pink, Green, and patterned western

Halter Color: 
Blue, Pink

Lead Color?: 
Blue, Pink 

Lunge Well?: 
Yes, when i first got her had to do it before every ride, she is a rat 

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
just a trail rider...

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, MOST of the time.

Bite?: 
yes, on occasion

Good With Children?: 
Dont trust her with them

School Horse?: 
No way

Good With Strangers?: 
Dunno.

Get Pampered?: 
Very, should pamper less though

Love What He Does?: 
she loves kisses

Personality Traits: 
Loves me, will follow me anywhere, wether there is food around or not

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
A few friesians, and friesian warmbloods

Friends At Home?: 
Drew

Past Home?: 
Cranbourne

Past Life?: 
definatly a chicken

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
not really, she is a qh

Dressage?: 
NO WAY

Fallen Off?: 
once

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
no 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes, everyday

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
Yes, and plenty for sleepovers to come when its time to foal

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
yep, fractured jaw bone

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Every time

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes, but never on hollie clearly

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
nope

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
I don’t think so 

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
AllPurpose

English or Western: 
Both

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Depends

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Either

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes! she belly flops

Any human foods he loves?: 
skittles

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
no

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes, in front of at least one hundred people

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
yep, sorta, got up at four to ride into the sunrise...?

Do you like helmets?: 
yes and no

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Greenies ANYDAY of the week

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
wintec all purpose

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse and will NEVER give her up

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
unfortunatly


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Your Name: 
Laura

Your Age: 
Older than dirt

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Skippn Thru The Spots aka Toby

Show Name: 
N/a

Discipline: 
Pleasure riding

Bad Habits: 
He can be a bit spooky

Markings: 
Sorrel & White Tobiano

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
6 will be 7 in May

Breed: 
Paint

History: 
I bought him a year ago. I was just about fed up with the whole horse buying experience and finally threw up my hands and said, "God, I'm done. If you want me to have a horse, you better drop him in my backyard because I'm done looking." A couple of weeks later, that's basically what He did. I found Toby and now he's mine. 

Favorite Treats: 
He's a food *****

Home: 
He lives with 3 mares at the home of a woman I met on the Internet. She was looking for someone to come out and take care of her horses. She is going for her Masters and didn't have time for them. I volunteered. When I started looking for a horse of my own she offered to keep him for me (for free) as long as I continued to take care of hers too.

*Your Horse*

Buck?: 
No

Rear?: 
Not really. He might bring his front feet up slightly when he's upset.

Jump?: 
No

Load Easily?: 
I assume so. He doesn't get trailered anywhere.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Greenie

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
Prolly but I really don't give him any

Saddle: 
Fabtron Lady Flex

Pad Color:
One green and black, the other rust, green and black

Halter Color: 
Tans, browns and black in a Native design. He rarely wears a halter.

Lead Color?: 
tan to match his halter. I'm a bit anal about things matching

Lunge Well?: 
I don't lunge, I use a round pen

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
No

Have Good Manners?: 
Most of the time

Bite?: 
No, but he'd only do it once

Good With Children?: 
I don't know, I'm assuming

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Not too much 

Love What He Does?: 
I think he'd rather be a pasture pet

Personality Traits: 
He likes to ignore me sometimes, but I catch him watching out of the corner of his eye. If he ignores me, he gets ignored and the mares get all the lovin'. That will generally get him to stop ignoring me.

Love His Home?: 
I'm assuming so. He has it made as compared to where he was.

Stall Buddies?: 
He doesn't have a stall, but is in the pasture/paddock with a 30 year old and a 16 year old mare

Friends At Home?: 
Most the 30 year old mare Dot

Past Home?: 
He's had a few I think. As I stated earlier, he's got it made now. I hope he realizes it. I tell him often enough.

Past Life?: 
I think he might have been a Labrador in a former life.

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
No.

Dressage?: 
No

Fallen Off?: 
Yep

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
No

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
No

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Yes, in May of 2009

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
In the past, not this last time

Ridden With No Tack?: 
When I was younger

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes though not lately. My balance isn't as good as when I was a teenager

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No, he gets what the rest gets

Taught a Lesson?: 
No

Trained a Horse?: 
Training him though I'm not qualified. Luckily the lady he lives with used to train horses and problem horses, so she's showing/telling me what to do with him

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
I'm using a snaffle but might switch in the spring

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Huh?

English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Not sure what this means, sorry.

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails and pastures

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Depends on what is going on. While I prefer a natural death, I'm not going to allow any animal to suffer. If euthanasia is called for, then that's what will happen.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Cowboy boots for the most part though I do ride sometimes in paddock boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Boots? See above

Fitted or Square: 
Don't know what you mean

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Neither

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Neither

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No

Any human foods he loves?: 
My apple cores

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Not since I was a teen 

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Not with a horse though I show my Labs.

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yep

Do you like helmets?: 
Yep, a helmet saved my life

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
push-button 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Didn't I already answer this?

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I'd love to

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I already do

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Yes at the horse rescue I used to volunteer at.


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

*You and Your Horse

*Your Name: 
Melanie
Your Age: 
18
Your Horse..’s Name: 
Raven

Show Name: 
A Daized Star

Discipline: 
English,Western Starting this spring, Reining

Bad Habits: 
SHe bosses my moms horse around when we feed them.

Markings: 
Blaze, half cornet band, 3 smalls with dots above cornet band, and a patch of white on her side
Gender: 
Mare
Age: 
7

Breed: 
Paint

History: 
Bought her in April from a man that bought her from my nieghboor, who i trained her for. SHe apparently bucked off a little girl. i hoped on her bareback with just a halter and a leadrope, got w/t/c and backed her up. and the man said right then and there "sold, Take her she is yours now!" 

Favorite Treats: 
Apples,Carrots, oatmeal creme pies, ANYTHING Sweet!

Home: 


*Your Horse
*
Buck?: 
yup, but little ones.

Rear?: 
No

Jump?: 
Yes,small cross rails

Load Easily?: 
I dont know i havent tryed to trailer her, i ponied her home and that was about 7-9 miles.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
neither

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
YUP!
Saddle: 
Circle Y older Roping Saddle, and a Trail English Saddle
Pad Color:
Right now it is Blue, I am trying to get a new RED one for her

Halter Color: 
2 Pink Rope halters and a Yellow Nylon one
Lead Color?: 
2 Pink ones, and a red and green one 

Lunge Well?: 
HAHA NO!! she is DEALTHY afraid of a whip

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
i ride her western

Have Good Manners?: 
Heck Yes.

Bite?: 
nope.

Good With Children?: 
Yes, my little cousin loves to play with her 

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Once she knows them
Get Pampered?: 
All the time!

Love What He Does?: 


Personality Traits: 
a silly horse. SASSY!!

Love Her Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
She is ALWAYS stalled and pastured with my moms horse Roxxi
Friends At Home?: 
Roxxi and the Elk and Deer
Past Home?: 
She was being bossy to their elder app mare, but had 2 wonderful buddies, Junior and Abbi

Past Life?: 
huh?

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes,

Dressage?: 
NOPE! 

Fallen Off?: 
not off Raven, but MANY of times odd others =)

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Showed a horse for a horse buyer!! =)

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
YUP =)
Slept in Her Stall?: 
nope

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
no.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
hell yeah

Ridden With No Tack?: 
tried on my moms horse!
Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
sometmies

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes
Crosscountry Jumped?: 
no!

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yeah!

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
no lol. i would if i had the money! =)

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yeah

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
All the time
Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
no

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes
Trained a Horse?: 
Yes
Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
MANY TIMES
Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
tb

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
all purpose

English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure 

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Free-Rein
Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
How about none?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
=/ neither
Fitted or Square: 
square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Polos- mix colors=)
Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Overreach!

Tack or Bareback: 
BOTH!!
*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Every summer

Any human foods she loves?: 
Oatmeal creme pies and french fries

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
no

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
kinda

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no
Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
yup
ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yup
Do you like helmets?: 
nope they look funny

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
doesne matter

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Circle Y older Roping saddle

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse :grin:

Ever hold the lead *shank*, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
no.


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

Your Name: Melina

Your Age: 25

Your Horse..’s Name: Odin 

Show Name: Odin

Discipline: 
Eventing I hope

Bad Habits: 
He's a pig and can get pushy if not corrected

Markings: 
left front sock, right hind coronet, crooked blaze

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
6

Breed: 
Percheron/TB 

Favorite Treats: 
Willie Muffins

Home: 
Here on the farm 

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Only when he was being broke

Rear?: 
No, not yet. Better never start either!

Jump?: 
Only very small with a rider, but the fence a couple times without

Load Easily?: 
Yes. Self loads

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Green!

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
No.

Like Human Food?: 
Some

Saddle: 
Stubben Scandica VSD DL

Pad Color:
Either white, hunter green or black

Halter Color: 
Hunter green

Lead Color?: 
White/hunter green together 

Lunge Well?: 
Like a champ... (we do a lot of that)

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Uhh? I guess since he was broke western?

Have Good Manners?: 
With me yes, not so much with others (depends on who)

Bite?: 
Very rarely will nip

Good With Children?: 
No! Terrified of them- doesn't quite get why they are so small yet so loud

School Horse?: 
No!!!! Definitely wouldn't do well with that

Good With Strangers?: 
Nope.... Very wary of anyone new- unless they come bearing treats and no tack!

Get Pampered?: 
Yes. Very.

Love What He Does?: 
Probably not. He enjoys getting down to work once started but would rather not work at all I think.

Personality Traits: 
Once he knows you- in your pocket, very much thinks he's a dog. At first very timid and stand-off ish

Love His Home?: 
Hopefully... I think he likes where he's at

Stall Buddies?: 
His pasture buddy Danny- they play nonstop

Friends At Home?: 
? Same as his stall buddy?

Past Home?: 
PA.... I think he was bred there as well

Past Life?: 
?

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes small ones with Odin 

Dressage?: 
Yes

Fallen Off?: 
Of course

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes- only a few times so far with Odin

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes

Slept in His Stall?: 
Not Odin's but my old pony yes

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Not seriously, just minor so far

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Many times, but not yet on Odin

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes many times 

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Yes but only once for the saddle purchase trip

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
We only have two horses.... so its especially for them?

Taught a Lesson?: 
No unless you count me yelling at my little sister 

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yes

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
All purpose

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Depends

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
How about none?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans but not to ride in (at least not in my saddle!)

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
tall

Fitted or Square: 
square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
splint boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack currently- previously bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes.

Any human foods he loves?: 
Food, not sure which is his favorite but he LOVES gatorade

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Not one currently in training.... but retired yeah

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No. But I wanted to (my mom wouldn't let me)

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Yes.

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
No

Do you like helmets?: 
Yes!

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Depends on for what?

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
All purpose stubben

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own him

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Not yet... Last horse I had put to sleep I was too young and my parents didn't want me present. Currently if the need ever arose I would definitely not leave his side.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

*You and Your Horse

*Your Name: 
Karli

Your Age: 
15

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Romeo

Show Name: 
Way to Romance

Discipline: 
English ( Jumping, Dressage, Pleasure)
Western ( Pleasure)


Bad Habits: 
Gets cranky when he doesent get his food.

Markings: 
Tri-color Overo

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
9

Breed: 
American Paint

History: 
I was given him as an early sweet 16 gift. :]
In the summer. He used to be a cow horse, herding cows and riding western. All I know was his owner was a cow boy. 

Favorite Treats: 
Any treat with Mollases
Apples

Home: 
Saunders Stables

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Only once in a blue moon, as soon as he knows your in charge he won't put up a fight. 

Rear?: 
Once he didnt know what I wanted though... teaching him to leg yeild.

Jump?: 
Oh yeah !!! Only jumping up to 3 ft atm.
Load Easily?: 
Yep 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
He has his off days..

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
Yep. :3

Saddle: 
Vala closecontact/all purpose

Pad Color:
O.O Depends on my mood.

Halter Color: 
Navy

Lead Color?: 
Grey and Blue

Lunge Well?: 
Hes getting better at it.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Uh he drives.

Have Good Manners?: 
We need to work a bit on that. Hes getting MUCH better then when we first had him.

Bite?: 
Once accidently... he ment to grab the apple

Good With Children?: 
Neh...hes okay he can somehow tell if somones unexperinced and goes gentle

School Horse?: 
Naww

Good With Strangers?: 
Depends

Get Pampered?: 
Oh yeah DEFF

Love What He Does?: 
I don't know I'd hope so..

Personality Traits: 
Stubborn, yet cuddly, he is a big tubby hamster. :3

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Lady-Thoroughbred western mare. 
Spot- 38 year old leopard appaloosa

Friends At Home?: 
Neh..?

Past Home?: 
15 min away.. private barn.
and before that...muuuch far north.

Past Life?: 
As a cow horse. ;3
*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes, all the time.

Dressage?: 
We try

Fallen Off?: 
Naw

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
LOVE it

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
No

Hacked?: 
Yes ALOT

Showed?: 
Going to 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
A small nap

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Nope

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 

Nope

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. Love it.
Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Mhm
Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep Yep

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes! 

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes, I was scared he got hurt.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Prolly

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes on the rooad

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes..Romes.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
All purpose

English or Western: 
Bith

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Dunno

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
TRAILS

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
x.x Natural

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Nuu D:

Any human foods he loves?: 
Cheetos o.o

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Im going to excersize my coach's race stallions

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Not yet

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... wanna tho.
Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Nu

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No?

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Nopeee

Do you like helmets?: 
Lol... no

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Both

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Vala closecontact all purpoise.

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I own..

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
I would do it. I wanna be there... by his side.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Your Name: 
Paige

Your Age: 
17
Your Horse..’s Name: 
Romeo

Show Name: 
Working on one...

Discipline: 
Trail, competetive Trail, endurance at some point

Bad Habits: 
He can be a stubborn knuckle head...

Markings: 
None...he is solid head to hoof...

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
7

Breed: 
Appendix is our best guess

History: 
It is truely a mystery...he has no papers and the previous owner didnt have much ifo either except that she had gotten him from a friend. I bought him two years ago for $800 and ive done 90% of his training. 

Favorite Treats: 
Dumor Molassas flavored horse treats...aka...horse cookies...

Home: 
My boyfriends pasture with his paint mare, his moms walker baby, an the donkey.

*Your Horse*

Buck?: 
No

Rear?: 
No

Jump?: 
Not unless forced to go over an obstical

Load Easily?: 
Yup lol

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Neither

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
No thank god lol

Like Human Food?: 
Puffy cheetos and chocolate chip cookies...he has only had little nibbles of both though...

Saddle: 
A cheap $250 off brand thing that has been the best dang saddle ever lol

Pad Color:
Red black a white

Halter Color: 
one is black one is red an one is leopard print 

Lead Color?: 
The halters all have matching leads...one red one black one brown...

Lunge Well?: 
I lunge in the round pen...and yes he does amazing...

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Does bareback count? I do that alot...

Have Good Manners?: 
90% of the time...

Bite?: 
He bit me one in the side while i was saddling him...i slugged him one an he hasnt done it since lol

Good With Children?: 
A five year old boy use to ride him sometimes lol as well has his 3 y.o sister lol

School Horse?: 
No...he has to many days in which he is just fresh as a daisy...

Good With Strangers?: 
Yup

Get Pampered?: 
All the time...everyone says he is spoiled...

Love What He Does?: 
He absolutely loves the trails an loves to ride. 

Personality Traits: 
Ocassionally stubborn, hyper, sweet, usually responsive.

Love His Home?: 
I would think so...its a major improvement over where his first home was...

Stall Buddies?: 
Raven, cherry, an claudine...the walker the paint an the donkey...

Friends At Home?: 
Same as stall buddies...

Past Home?: 
A little place in aubrey texas...

Past Life?: 
Im almost sure he was a dog of some sort... my boyfriend says he acts like a lap dog all the time...

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
On trails yes

Dressage?: 
No

Fallen Off?: 
Yep

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Constantly lol its my pet peeve

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
No

Checked for Lameness?: 
never have had to...

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes, many...

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
Not yet...

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
nine stitches to my right knee and a cracked tail bone...both different horses an different rides...

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
thats the only way to do it if you can get back on...

Ridden With No Tack?: 
alittle...it was an experiment

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
I never use them...

Ridden Bareback?: 
all the time..

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes...a few times...

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
never...i aint rich lol

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
every night...

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
all i have to ride on is the road...unless danie wants to go to the trails...then i go with her...so roads are a constant...

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No he just gets special trats an feed lol

Taught a Lesson?: 
to a little kid once...

Trained a Horse?: 
Mine...he came out ok lol

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yup...it smells funny

Given Dewormers?: 
every two to three months..

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes!

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle i guess...i actually use a curb...

Spurs or Crop: 
Neither!

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
All-purpose i guess though this is more of an english question an i ride western..

English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure...but i wanna do some show...

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
say what?

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor...allways!

Arena or Trails: 
Trails!!!!

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
depends...i would prefer natural but i wont let my horse suffer for any reason...

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans all the way...

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
cowboy boots

Paddock or Stall: 
Try pasture...

Fitted or Square: 
confused..

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
splint boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
overreach boots

Tack or Bareback: 
Both!

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
yup many many times lol

Any human foods he loves?: 
puffy cheetos

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No..but mine is half TB so does he count?

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
haha...never...he hardly jumps lol

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yup...

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No..fire=scary...an thats to me not him lol

Even done vaulting?: 
confused again...ive taken a flying leap onto my horse before?

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Nope...i preffer the simple life...

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Ive said by to a horse like that even if they werent my fav...

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No...never actually

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
nope

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
hahaha yes lol

Do you like helmets?: 
i have never worn one...

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Greenies are fun lol

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
ugh stated above lol western..

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Well duh lol

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
already do lol

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
if you mean put to sleep as in knock out...yes..if you mean like euthinasasia...no...


----------



## Kay (Dec 9, 2009)

Your Name: 
Kay

Your Age: 
47

Your Horse..’s Name: 
King

Show Name: 
None

Discipline: 
Trail riding

Bad Habits: 
None so far

Markings: 
Red & White Tobiano

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
5

Breed: 
TW

History: 
I traded a TW mare for him

Favorite Treats: 
Anything you will give him lol

Home: 
The pastures out back

Your Horse

Buck?: 
No

Rear?: 
No

Jump?: 
No

Load Easily?: 
Like a pro

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Push Button

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
No

Like Human Food?: 
Yes!

Saddle: 
Big Horn gaited

Pad Color:
Tan

Halter Color: 
black w studs

Lead Color?: 
Black n white

Lunge Well?: 
Yes

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Smiles and Parks Out

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, very good boy.

Bite?: 
No

Good With Children?: 
yes

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Yes

Love What He Does?: 
Tries anything I ask him to.

Personality Traits: 
Pocket Horse

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
5 other friends

Friends At Home?: 
Ralph

Past Home?: 
Munger, MI

Past Life?: 
Was good in Munger

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
No

Dressage?: 
No

Fallen Off?: 
Oh yeah

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
No

Showed?: 
No 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes

Slept in His Stall?: 
No

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
No

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. It’s amazing.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep Yep

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes, It wasn’t his fault though

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Both!

English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Both

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
How about none?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans always

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
??

Fitted or Square: 
??

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
none

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
No

Tack or Bareback: 
Both

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
no

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Yes

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... 

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes, so sad

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yes

Do you like helmets?: 
No

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
push-button all day long

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
2 - Big Horn

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I do...

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

You and Your Horse

Your Name:
Ripplewind

Your Age:
16

Your Horse..’s Name:
Winchester

Show Name:
Have to ask previous owner what it is/was, but if I don't like it or if it's his barn name, I'll have his show name be Locked and Loaded.

Discipline:
English (Show Jumping, Pleasure) and Trail (I do trails in English tack, lol, but I hope to buy a used Western saddle, English endurance saddle, or an Aussie saddle)

Bad Habits:
Stopping or refusing. I've been focusing too much on jumps when I need to focus on flatwork.

Markings:
Tri Colour

Gender:
Gelding

Age:
Nine

Breed:
Registered Paint

History:
Was found on the side of the road by first owners. Second owner sold because of college. I am his third and final owner.

Favorite Treats:
He really like carrots. One day, while I was lunching in the round pen, he tried to eat my Goldfish.

Home:
My awesome farm that has no drama whatsoever because I am the only boarder who is there frequently.

Your Horse

Buck?:
He's only bucked once when I was riding him. The crop got on his nerves.

Rear?:
Nope.

Jump?:
YES. A little over three feet so far.

Load Easily?:
Only had him for a few months, but as far as I know he's fine with loading.

Greenie or Push Button?:
Never quite push-button. Acts like a greenie every now and then. One evening, I took him out to ride in the arena and he was nervous and jumpy the entire time. He was nervous while tacking up, too. Just couldn't hold still. The next day, he was fine.

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?:
Rain rot, but that's about it.

Like Human Food?:
I have no idea.

Saddle:
Stubben Cavalleria II – bought used for $200, in VERY good condition. Came with leathers and irons, too.

Pad Color:
White with lime green piping

Halter Color:
Green

Lead Color?:
Green

Lunge Well?:
I need to lunge him more often....haven't done it in almost two months....

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?:
He used to do barrels. Went into jumping when his second owner was riding him. He skipped the barrel and decided to jump over a fence instead.

Have Good Manners?:
Yup! ^^ He has his days, but he is usually very well mannered.

Bite?:
Nope. Doesn't even lip me.

Good With Children?:
I'd rather not see to find out....

School Horse?:
No way

Good With Strangers?:
Kinda jumpy, but loves the attention

Get Pampered?:
I guess. I pet him all the time, but I almost never give him treats. So the carrots thing is mostly a hypothesis....

Love What He Does?:
Yup! Loves to jump. Does very well with trails, even though he likes to be in the lead and canter the whole way....

Personality Traits:
He's a princess....

Love His Home?:
I think so. He has five pasture buddies, and he's first or second in the pecking order.

Stall Buddies?:
No stall for Winny. He likes the pasture.

Friends At Home?:
Pasture friends. 

Past Home?:
Not sure. I board him where his second owner kept him. So he hasn't had to move around a whole lot.

Past Life?:
Roadside, I guess. He was four. Maybe he escaped from slaughter?

Have You Ever?

Jumped?:
I actually jump him too often. Flatwork is my main priority now.

Dressage?:
A lil' bit.

Fallen Off?:
Eeeeeyup.

Picked a Hoof?:
Yes

Groomed?:
Yes

Cleaned Tack?:
Yes

Put a Bridle Back Together?:
Yes

Hacked?:
Yes

Showed?:
He has a few times, did very well. My first show is coming up soon.

Checked for Lameness?:
Yes

Kissed a Nose?:
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?:
Yes ><

Slept in His Stall?:
Before I bought him and he still had one, yup. Owner didn't mind, since she knew I was considering him.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?:
knocks on wood

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?:
Duh

Ridden With No Tack?:
I'm not there yet.

Ridden Without Stirrups?:
Yup. It's fun.

Ridden Bareback?:
Yep. Also fun, but not at a trot. (Or at that time of the month....)

Crosscountry Jumped?:
Not yet. Also wanted to.

Cried Because of Your Horse?:
Not yet, lol.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?:
Not yet, haha!

Fed Your Own Horse?:
Haven't had to yet. He gets grain in mornings and evenings and an all-you-can-eat buffet in between.

Mixed Feed?:
Haven't had to yet.

Ridden Next to a Road?:
And across/on a road.

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?:
Not yet.

Taught a Lesson?:
Sort of.

Trained a Horse?:
Everytime I ride Winny, yeah.

Used Thrush Buster?:
Haven't had to yet.

Given Dewormers?:
Not yet. He's about due, though.

Had a Successful "Join-Up?":
Psh, we have those ALL the time!

This Or That.

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse:
Thoroughbred. Definitely.

Snaffle or Kimberwick:
Snaffle. Have never used a Kimberwick before, so I'm afraid I'd do something wrong.

Spurs or Crop:
Crop.

Close Contact or All-Purpose:
How about....BOTH!

English or Western:
English.

Show or Pleasure:
Show AND Plesaure!

Discipline or Free-Rein:
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor:
Outdoor, if the weather is nice. Don't have access to an indoor, anyway, so I have to take what I get.

Arena or Trails:
Arena for schooling/training/lessons, trails for fun/schooling

Euthinization or Natural Death:
Horses....die?

Jeans or Jodphurs:
Jeans for cold/shady weather, light-shaded jodphurs for hot/sunny weather

Chaps or Tall Boots:
Tall boots

Paddock or Stall:
Paddock-sized stall. 8D

Fitted or Square:
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps:
Splint boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots:
Bell boots

Tack or Bareback:
Depends on what we're working on that day.

Random.

Ever gone swimming with your horse?:
Not yet. There's a pond, but it's not friendly.

Any human foods he loves?:
Apples and carrots....humans eat those....

Ever galloped a racehorse?:
Winny isn't exactly a racehorse, but I have galloped him before.

Even jumped your own height on horseback?:
I'm 5'8”, so....no.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?:
Yeah.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?:
Nope. Don't ever plan to.

Even done vaulting?:
Nope. Also don't plan to.

Ever gotten a championship before?:
Not yet.

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?:
Thankfully no.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?:
Nope!

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?:
Nope.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?:
No, but we've outrun a thunderstorm in an open field. Then the rain caught up and he balked for half an hour....and I didn't want to get off....

Do you like helmets?:
Usually, yes.

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?:
Somewhere in between.

What kind of saddle do you own?:
Stubben Cavalleria II

Plan on owning your own farm someday?:
CHYES!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?:
Already own him!

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?:
Don't use those words together in the same sentence.


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Your Name: 
Lucy

Your Age: 
15

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Zoey

Show Name: 
Zodiac

Discipline: 
Eventing and trying out some camp drafting.

Bad Habits: 
Nips when you do up her girth.

Markings: 
Dappled/flea bitten grey

Gender: 
Mare

Age: 
7

Breed: 
Thoroughbred

Favorite Treats: 
Bread and anything I'm eating

Home: 
Stall

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Very rarely, if something I do upsets her she will. 

Rear?: 
Used to. Won't anymore.

Jump?: 
Not yet

Load Easily?: 
Yep 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Green!

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
Sometimes

Saddle: 
Wintec 2000

Pad Color:
Pink and black, Pink, Purple, White and Black

Halter Color: 
Light Brown leather and the other is rainbow pink.

Lead Color?: 
Rainbow pink..

Lunge Well?: 
Yes

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Yes

Have Good Manners?: 
Definetly

Bite?: 
Nah

Good With Children?: 
YES

School Horse?: 
No way

Good With Strangers?: 
Depends

Get Pampered?: 
Oh yeah!

Love What she Does?: 
Somedays

Personality Traits: 
On the ground isn't mare-ish at all, completely different story under saddle.

Love Her Home?: 
Hates to leave

Stall Buddies?: 
Banana's, Patrick, Omega, Diamond, Bruce and any new horse.

Friends At Home?: 
Huh?

Past Home?: 
A windy hill in the middle of nowhere

Past Life?: 
Huh?

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Oh yes.

Dressage?: 
Yes

Fallen Off?: 
Lost count

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Many times

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
To often

Slept in His Stall?: 
Not yet

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Yes

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Yeah

Ridden With No Tack?: 
yeah

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
I hope I haven't..

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Every day

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Currently am

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Thoroughbred

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Nether

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close contact

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Both

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Ether

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Huh?

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Depends

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Showing: joddy's
Everyday: Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Ether

Paddock or Tall: 
Huh?

Fitted or Square: 
Huh?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Both

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell Boots

Tack or Bareback: 
Ether

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes

Any human foods he loves?: 
Anything Im eating

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Not yet

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
Yes

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Not yet

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yes

Do you like helmets?: 
Depends

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Both

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
English

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Oh yes

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
Already do

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Sadly, yes


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

*You and Your Horse*

Your Name: 
HarleyWood

Your Age: 
18

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Harley, Flash, Cody

Show Name: 
Ten Bar Harleywood, Mccues Flashy Warrior, i call him Karmas revenge

Discipline: 
was cutting, now trail horse
barrel racing, poles, ect, maybe jumping, halter, trail.
trail, fun horse, barrels.

Bad Habits: 
rearing, sometimes bucking.
cant think of any.
nibbles, likes to kick at me.

Markings: 
bay no white.
black and white overo, apron face.
tobino, roan leg.

Gender: 
Geldings

Age: 
14, 5, 3.5

Breed: 
Quarter horse, paint, paint mustang.

History: 
old ranch horse got him 5 years ago, now i know pretty much all about him and can tell when hes not feeling good and when hes cranky.
lady got from horse sale as a 1-2 year old broke him out to slow and didnt give him any challenges, now i have to challenge him slowly to get him to think. now becoming a great horse.
amish got him broke him now i got him..


Favorite Treats: 
Anything you will give them or they try to steal from you!

Home: 
The pastures/barn out back

Your Horse

Buck?: 
whips or spurs on yes other wise no.
only with the trainer.
little ones you can mistake as getting into a canter and tons!

Rear?: 
... well i tought him as a fun little trick now he wont stop :/.
nope
once at a show and he was worked up.

Jump?: 
NO!
maybe someday.
epic fail!

Load Easily?: 
yes point and load.
a little bit of treat yes.
point and load

Greenie or Push Button?: 
push button after you get after him a little.
depends on the day
push and go!

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
deep bone bruise on stifle, 4 years ago. and now a hoof absess.
im not sure..
nope

Like Human Food?: 
Yes!

Saddle: 
cutting
barrel
cutting/barrel

Pad Color:
black, gray, blue, green

Halter Color: 
green
red/yellow
brown

Lead Color?: 
red, blue, black

Lunge Well?: 
haha no he takes the lunge line with him...
pretty good.
amazing

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
... im not sure..

Have Good Manners?: 
yes! very good.
pretty good.
good.

Bite?: 
one and my fault had a treat.
tried to get treats got in trouble now will move your hand with muzzle!
nibbles and after many times in trouble doesnt care.

Good With Children?: 
YES! but gets bored after some time.
as a 3 year old last person had small kids riding alone in arena. and my 10 year old cusine can be lead around.
... same cousin can ride around pretty good.

School Horse?: 
No!!!

Good With Strangers?: 
eh
pretty good
no gets spooky

Get Pampered?: 
Guilty yea

Love What He Does?: 
eat... and trails
be close to me!
riding

Personality Traits: 
BIG PUPPY DOG! Totally in your pocket kind of horse. very loving.
my big baby loves to be close before rides while getting stuff he fallows me, after he follows, and in pastures!
very distant but wants to be close very sweet!

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
well he will be inbetween Flash and cody..

Friends At Home?: 
Flash, Cody, harley

Past Home?: 
MN
MN
MN

Past Life?: 
Huh?..

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes, many years! on well trained horses! top show horses.

Dressage?: 
yes! many years on a german trained horse, and a morissin horse.

Fallen Off?: 
2 times broke my arm once

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes..?

Groomed?: 
Yes..?

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes..?

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes..?

Hacked?: 
Yes..?

Showed?: 
Yes..?

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes..?

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes daily

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes and rode him back!

Slept in His Stall?: 
no dont have any right now.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
yea broke an arm and still have my baby!

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
yea.

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes my moms little 3.5 year old last fall, very good boy! 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yea for a long time on a BIG strided horse..

Ridden Bareback?: 
yesterday!

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
no :/

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
yea..

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
not yet....

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes, daily

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes, daily

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes on one every other day.

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
yea

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes, mulitple barrel horses two right now.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes... not fun a fight everytime

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
whip

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Both!

English or Western: 
western

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline..

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
trail

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
well i had 2 naturals last year...

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
?

Fitted or Square: 
square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
no but in a stream for a mile..

Any human foods he loves?: 
everything!!!

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No but my QH is like a rocket..

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
close

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes..

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... 

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes he past 2 years later last time i saw him.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
kind of

Do you like helmets?: 
no 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
greenies are fun to work with but push buttons are fun to ride for a long time.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
circle y barrel

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horses.. :grin:

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
WHAT NO!!!


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Your Name: 
Jaime

Your Age: 
22

Your Horse’s Name: 
Dio/2-Pak (Since he's the first I've gotten of my current herd, he'll be my horse for this survey :lol

Show Name: 
Dio

Discipline: 
Western Trail Rider, learning barrels

Bad Habits: 
He is tall enough and I'm short enough that if he puts his head all the way up, I can't reach his head at all; He is well aware of this. Also can be spooky and lazy.

Markings: 
Usual bay markings (black stockings, black ear tips, black mane & tail, and very very light striping on his legs) and a small white spot on his forehead

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
15 years

Breed: 
Paint/Quarter Horse (not registered)

History: 
He was born on my uncle's farm (the result of a boarder's registered Paint stallion breaking out and breeding a couple of my uncle's unregistered Quarter Horse mares.) and my uncle decided that it was about time I learned how to train horses. So I got to help with all of his training up until he was two years old, and then he was gifted to me for my birthday. 

Favorite Treats: 
Does it fit in his mouth? Is it chewable? Then it's his favorite food.
He's especially partial to Froot Loops. >.>

Home: 
He lives on my/the family farm's property with my other five horses (three mares and two more geldings)

*Your Horse*

Buck?: 
Extremely rarely, and when he does, you really don't even notice. It just feels like he tripped a little. 

Rear?: 
Never.

Jump?: 
He believes that he is a champion show jumper and often tries to practice for the Olympics by jumping small holes and streams as if they were 10' oxers. 
At least he's not half bad?

Load Easily?: 
He's just recently learned to load without a fight.  
Now to get him to not tap-dance in the trailer. 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
He's somewhere in-between. Not just anyone can jump on and ride him, but if you know where his buttons are, then he's totally push-button.

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope. Though he's had some pretty good pony-bites, and got torn up by a mare shortly before he was gelded (It's a long story).

Like Human Food?: 
Very much so. I try not to give him much of it though.

Saddle: 
His original saddle is an American Saddlery one, but it doesn't fit him the greatest. Then we got him another saddle, but it doesn't have a brand on it, and the seat is too big for me. Now he wears Tanner and Magic's saddles (an American Saddlery and a Circle Y barrel saddle)

Pad Color:
He has a green one, a black one, and a red/black/white

Halter Color: 
His current one is black with little green stripes; his spare is black.

Lead Color?: 
He doesn't have a specific lead, just whichever one gets attached to him. 

Lunge Well?: 
Amazingly well.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Nope

Have Good Manners?: 
He tries. But he's not to be trusted around small children, because he doesn't realize how big he is.

Bite?: 
Never. But he occasionally licks.

Good With Children?: 
As long as you keep a close eye on them both, he loves children (though they can't sit on him). Like I said, he tries to be good, but he doesn't realize how big he is.

School Horse?: 
No way.

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Trying to reduce the amount of spoiling he gets. But strangers find him very easy to spoil.

Love What He Does?: 
I'm pretty sure he'd rather just sit around the pasture and eat all day.

Personality Traits: 
He's extremely smart, but acts like the stupidest horse ever. He'll learn things quickly, but act like he doesn't know them. He finds ingenious ways to be the laziest horse in the world. (His primary gaits are super-slow walk, regular walk, slow trot, regular trot, super-fast trot, and trying-really-hard-not-to-canter-trot. He's discovered that, if he's wearing front shoes and going downhill on asphalt, it's much easier to plant his front feet and propel himself along, using the shoes as skates, than it is to pick up his own feet. :-| ) 
He's completely silly sometimes, loves everyone that he sees (even if they don't love him), is very good at sensing emotions and reacting appropriately, and is ridiculously loyal (I'm the only one who is allowed to ride him -- he'll simply refuse to move with anyone else on his back.). Very dependent on his handler for reassurance that random scary things - like his own shadow - won't eat him. 

Love His Home?: 
There's lots of food and pets and areas to roll in, two little ponies that play with him, and we got rid of that mean old pony that was trying to eat him, so I'd say he's happy.

Stall Buddies?: 
We don't have a barn, thus no stalls. But if we have to pen him, he keeps best with either Bandit or Dante. The girls all pick on him. :lol:

Friends At Home?: 
Bandit and Dante. You'd think he was a 2-year-old the way he plays with them. He also adopted a calf in the neighboring cow field after the floods floated in into the horse pasture. 

Past Home?: 
Just my uncle's farm that he was born at. 

Past Life?: 
A sloth. :lol:

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Not on purpose.

Dressage?: 
Dio is really good at moving on a perfect diagonal? :lol:

Fallen Off?: 
Yep

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Of course?

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
What?

Showed?: 
Yup

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
We've had a small pen set up for an injured horse, with an open trailer as their shelter; I've slept in the trailer.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
I broke my pelvic bone when I was very small and fell off grandpa's draft horse. That's all.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Everytime that I can recall.

Ridden With No Tack?: 
A lot.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
As much as possible.

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Nope

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No

Taught a Lesson?: 
Sort of informally. It was more like giving guidance to kids that already know how to ride. :lol:

Trained a Horse?: 
I helped with all of Dio's training (an actual trainer broke him, but showed me what, why, and how he did everything). Bandit and Dante are trained 100% by me, from birth to where they currently are (pulling carts). 

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
What?

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
All-purpose

English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Huh?

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails and pastures

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
I won't let a horse suffer, obviously; with that in mind, the only euthanization I use is well placed bullet, or natural death when it's reasonable.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Cowboy boots.

Paddock or Tall: 
Um.... neither?

Fitted or Square: 
?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Splint

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
I don't use either.

Tack or Bareback: 
Depends on what I'm doing.

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Sort of, but the river wasn't all that deep. 

Any human foods he loves?: 
Dio loves Froot Loops, Jolly Ranchers (the purple ones), bread, fish (no, he doesn't get this, but he got a taste by accident and now goes nuts trying to get any fish that he smells)

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Nope

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Not on purpose. :lol:

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Bandit won the local 4-H halter championship his weanling year, and Dante was runner-up in his weanling year. 

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yep

Do you like helmets?: 
Not particularly. 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Depends on my mood. 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Three American Saddlery (2 western pleasure and 1 barrel), a Circle Y barrel saddle, an old Abetta saddle, and a no-brand pleasure saddle.

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I'd love to

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I already do

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Never, though I sat beside one of my uncle's horses as my dad put him down.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Your Name: 
Laura

Your Age: 
25

Your Horse’s Name: 
Snickers

Show Name: 
Snickers

Discipline: 
English trail riding, jumping, trick training.

Bad Habits: 
He can be lazy and pushy sometimes, also prone to nipping if not disciplined properly.

Markings: 
A star on his forehead in a perfectly square shape.

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
6 years

Breed: 
Latvian Warmblood, Carriage/Light draft type.

History: 
I met him at a lesson barn where he was an instructors' (and later - lesson) horse already at the age of 4. It was a love from first sight, I just knew that he's my horse, although he was quite different of what I had imagined as my "ideal horse". After a year and a half I started leasing him, and, when the BO started talking about how he should sell Snickers, because he didn't do well as a lesson horse, I understood that I would regret it for the rest of my life if I just let him go. So I bought him last December and moved to a better place to board him.

Favorite Treats: 
Apples, carrots and kohlrabi.

Home: 
He lives in a 24/7 pasture boarding facility that specialises in Natural Horsemanship. The facility is located basically in the middle of a forest in a secluded place, and there are 11 other horses (private and the BO's).

*Your Horse*

Buck?: 
Very rarely and softly. He uses it to show that there is something wrong with the saddle, for example, he once threw a bucking fit when the saddle pad had accidentaly slipped under the saddle. He's done almost no bucking since I found a truly fitting saddle.

Rear?: 
From ground when cued at a safe distance.

Jump?: 
He enjoys jumping and we're currently training over jumps up to 80cm high. Might go to some shows eventually, too.

Load Easily?: 
Absolutely, he loads perfectly and has no issues about trailering.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Absolutely not. He dislikes green riders and he demands clear communication - no push-button attitude will work for him.

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
No.

Like Human Food?: 
He likes bread, but he gets it very rarely.

Saddle: 
A Kieffer GenF all purpose saddle.

Pad Color:
One is dark purple, the other is black with red lining, and I'd like to get a forest green one, too.

Halter Color: 
My riding rope halter is black with dark green stripes, his nylon halter for cross tying is red.

Lead Color?: 
Black and dark brown.

Lunge Well?: 
Quite well, but he tends to show some attitude at faster gaits sometimes.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
He's going to have to pull a log from the forest next week.

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, but just around people he respects. If he sees that a person is non-horsey or green, he can become very pushy, nippy, etc. Not a beginners or kids horse.

Bite?: 
He used to bite, but I managed to teach him out of this habit.

Good With Children?: 
I wouldn't trust him around children, although he wouldn't do anything mean in particular. He just dislikes being handled by beginners and shows his dominance.

School Horse?: 
Absolutely not. He used to be a lazy, unmovable, biting and occasionally bucking horror for the lesson kids.

Good With Strangers?: 
No, as stated before.

Get Pampered?: 
I care for him and he gets pampered from time to time, but I am careful not to spoil him.

Love What He Does?: 
I think he'd enjoy being a free, wild horse, but he shows positive attitude when jumping, hitting the trails and doing tricks for me, too.

Personality Traits: 
He is very smart and learns new things in a heartbeat. He is hard to stall, for example, because we are yet to encounter a door that he couldn't open, or any switch that he couldn't figure how to turn on or off. A fun loving personality, a trickster, and also very proud of himself. Will open up completely only to a small group of people he trusts, but he will still test each and every one of us on a daily basis. Very dominant and, although gelded, he still has some studdy traits in him.

Love His Home?: 
He clearly enjoys living in a 24/7 pasture, that I can say for sure.

Stall Buddies?: 
No barn, no stalls. But he has a herdmate whom he treats like a best friend - always together.

Friends At Home?: 
A company of 4-5 geldings. Radi, Arik, Wolfram, Draiskulis and Snickers - they can always be seen playing, grazing and resting together.

Past Home?: 
1. - his birthplace, 2. - the lesson barn, where he was overworked and malnurished, 3. - a private barn I moved him to right after buying him just to escape the lesson barn, we stayed there for a month.

Past Life?: 
Definately a narcissistic human.  

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Weekly.

Dressage?: 
Basic Dressage training with my trainer, also weekly.

Fallen Off?: 
Three times.

Picked a Hoof?: 
Of course!

Groomed?: 
Of course!

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
What?

Showed?: 
Yes.

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
No

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
I hit my head very hard and got a concussion once.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Every time after falling.

Ridden With No Tack?: 
A lot.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
A lot.

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No, but jumped over obstacles in trails.

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes, when I was afraid that somebody else will buy him before I manage to stack up the money that was required.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes.

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes.

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes.

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No

Taught a Lesson?: 
I recently started working as a part time instructor for my BO. I teach mostly basic groundwork and "games".

Trained a Horse?: 
I have trained a filly to ground drive and assisted in the training of several horses, supervised by trainers.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No, but used other remedies to treat thrush.

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes.
*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close Contact

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Free-Rein

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails and pastures

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Natural Death, if it comes without too much pain. If the horse is suffering - Euthinization.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jodphurs.

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots.

Paddock or Tall: 
?

Fitted or Square: 
?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
None.

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
None.

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
We've gone walking down the river.

Any human foods he loves?: 
He's always willing to eat my subs.

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Sort of, he was not a professional racehorse.

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No, lol.

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No.

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
I said goodbye in this manner to a mare I loved and which had to stay in the lesson barn I bought Snickers from.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No.

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yes.

Do you like helmets?: 
No, but they are good to wear.

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Both, but I am not experienced enough to ride just any greenie.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
A Kieffer GenF all purpose saddle.

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes, I do.

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I already own my horse, but I plan on owning two eventually.

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No, he doesn't need a lead shank, just an ordinary lead rope, which I have held.


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Survey!*

Your Name: 
Kayla

Your Age: 
16

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Koby

Show Name: 
I don't know

Discipline: 
Reining, working cows, gaming

Bad Habits: 
He stomps his foot at me when he's bored

Markings: 
Four black socks and a crescent moon on his head

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
8

Breed: 
American Quarter Horse

History: 
I bought him in October from a farrier who did reining with him. 

Favorite Treats: 
Peppermints

Home: 
Monmouth Oregon

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Never

Rear?: 
Nope!

Jump?: 
I haven't tried

Load Easily?: 
Yes

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Push Button...mostly

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Yes, he had skin cancer when I got him...his previous owner forgot to mention it -_- $2,000 later he's all better! 

Like Human Food?
I've never given him any but I'm sure he would

Saddle: 
Barrel racing saddle

Pad Color:
tan and redish

Halter Color: 
navy blue

Lead Color?: 
Blue 

Lunge Well?: 
yes

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Possibly

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes he does (besides the stomping thing)

Bite?: 
Nope!

Good With Children?: 
Yes. He's a sweetheart

School Horse?: 
No...I tried that once...didn't work out lol

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Very Whether he likes it or not

Love What He Does?: 
Yes! He especially loves barrels

Personality Traits: 
He loves to be near you. He will follow me anywhere and loves snuggles and kisses

Love His Home?: 
I like to think so 

Stall Buddies?: 
A palomino paint named Dust and a 30 yr old grey named Sterling

Friends At Home?: 
Sterling, Dusty, Lu 

Past Home?: 
Salem

Past Life?: 
Not as good as it is now!

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Not on Koby, but yes 

Dressage?: 
A little here and there

Fallen Off?: 
Yep! Very gracefully though 

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
No

Showed?: 
No

Checked for Lameness?: 
No

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes

Slept in His Stall?: 
No but I've always wanted to!

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
No

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Yes! 

Ridden With No Tack?: 
No but that's my goal

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
All the time

Ridden Bareback?: 
My favorite!

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No...looks scary 

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes! When he was sick

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No way!

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes, but not with Koby

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No. He loves his grass hay

Taught a Lesson?: 
Tried to

Trained a Horse?: 
Doing that right now! 

Used Thrush Buster?: 
I haven't had to

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes...No bueno

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes! Weekly

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Quarter <3

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
I ride in a snaffle. I've never tried a Kimberwick

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs...if used correctly

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Both

English or Western: 
Western!!

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
A little bit of both

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Umm...neither

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
eeww chaps...I like tall boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Polos

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
idk

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No but i want to!!!

Any human foods he loves?: 
Peppermints

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
NO!!! But that would be amazing!

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yep!

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No way Jose

Even done vaulting?: 
No

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No but that's one of my many goals!

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes at camp

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No!

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Not yet.

Do you like helmets?: 
Heck no! But I wear one anyways

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I love all kinds

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
A Barrel racing saddle

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
That's the plan!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own him

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Whoa....too far

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/fun-horsey-survey-i-found-d-42460/#ixzz20SJ69Pmc


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Doing this even though I lease, I'm super bored! Ignore if you want!

Your Name: 
Danielle

Your Age: 
15

Your Horse’s Name: 
Skippy

Show Name: 
Skip-A-Roo

Discipline: 
English

Bad Habits: 
Spooky, can get a bit pushy being lead, and tries to eat under saddle if he thinks I'm not paying attention.

Markings: 
Stripe and coronet.

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
In the early twenties. 

Breed: 
N/A

History: 
I started leasing him in May, and our lease will either end at the end of this month, or the end of next month, depending. 

Favorite Treats: 
Peppermints!

Home: 
Stall and pasture.

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Sometimes, only while he's spooking. 

Rear?: 
His front hooves might lift a few inches off the ground while spooking, and that's it (knock on wood). 

Jump?: 
Yes! I've only progressed to about 1' verticals though, so I'm not sure what his max is. 

Load Easily?: 
No...lol!

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Not exactly push button, but definitely far from green! I'd put him as a beginner intermediate horse.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
I'm not sure!

Like Human Food?: 
Not sure...probably, though!

Saddle: 
I think I use a jumping saddle on him most days, not sure which brand!

Pad Color:
Blue or white with blue border.

Halter Color: 
Blue

Lead Color?: 
Different ones...there's a bunch in the barn that are free to use. 

Lunge Well?: 
I actually haven't had the opportunity to lunge him! 

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Hmmm....he side-reins pretty well, haha!

Have Good Manners?: 
Over all, definitely! 

Bite?: 
If he's forgotten his manners, he might offer to while you're putting the girth on. Usually a glare and a firm "no" will solve it, but if he's being really nasty and comes close to actually biting, I will give a firm smack on the neck to remind him of his manners. I've only had to smack him twice. 

Good With Children?: 
Yes, he's used in lessons!

School Horse?: 
Yep!

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes.

Get Pampered?: 
Sometimes =). 

Love What He Does?: 
Sometimes...other times, not so much. I recently found out that he loves goofing around on the trails, so I will be doing more of that!

Personality Traits: 
He will try his heart out for you! 

Love His Home?: 
I think so. 

Stall Buddies?: 
None, his stall is in this awkward position next to the lesson/lease peoples' tack room. 

Friends At Home?: 
N/A

Past Home?: 
N/A

Past Life?: 
Maybe as a bird...don't know why I say that but just fits him somehow...:lol:

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yes, I usually do it during my lessons, so once a week. 

Dressage?: 
No, I hope to try it though!

Fallen Off?: 
Five times. Lol. 

Picked a Hoof?: 
Of course!

Groomed?: 
Yes.

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes.

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
No.

Hacked?: 
Yes.

Showed?: 
Yes.

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes. Twice with Skippy, once it was just a stone in his hoof, the other time he was sore and I got off and grazed him. 

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes!

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Heck. Yes. :lol:

Slept in His Stall?: 
Nope!

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Kind of, Had to stop riding for 2 years.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Nope, the most I've done is bareback!

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Of course, I think my instructor would cry if she didn't make us go home sore from no stirrup work, haha!

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes, I love it!

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No, but I really want to!

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Nope!

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No, I think the most I spent in one trip was like...$300 for show stuff. 

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Not Skippy, but many other horses.

Mixed Feed?: 
Again, not for Skippy, but for many other horses.

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes, and on roads during trail rides at camp!

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No.

Taught a Lesson?: 
No.

Trained a Horse?: 
No.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No.

Given Dewormers?: 
No.

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
No.

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Thoroughbred.

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle!

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop, I've never used spurs though.

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Hmmm...all-purpose. 

English or Western: 
English.

Show or Pleasure: 
Show.

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline.

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor.

Arena or Trails: 
Arena.

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Depends on the situation!

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods, definitely!

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps all the way, though riding in tall boots is fun, too!

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock.

Fitted or Square: 
Square.

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots!

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell.

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack.

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Not Skippy, but with other horses. 

Any human foods he loves?: 
Don't know!

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Nope, but I did gallop Skippy! 

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No, I hope to though!

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
No, my father is in charge of when I go to the barn!

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No!

Even done vaulting?: 
No!

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No.

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No.

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
YES!!

Do you like helmets?: 
Yep!

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I like something in between, though I generally prefer a challenge that's appropriate for my level...if that makes sense. Like, a horse that won't kill me, but one that will make me work. 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
I don't own one!

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Definitely. 

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
No. Skippy is awesome, but he's getting older and he's not really what I would want in a horse I'd own. 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Your Name: 
You can call me Bond, J Bond

Your Age: 
28

Your Horse’s Name: 
(Ill just do 1)Sonny

Show Name: 
(Insert Bad Names Here)

Discipline: 
Western

Bad Habits: 
Buddy sour, and very impatient

Markings: 
3 white legs, star, stripe, snip

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
18-20ish

Breed: 
qh/draft

History: 
I have had this guy for 13 years, and he never ceases to amaze me, we literally done it all. 

Favorite Treats: 
Does Dr. Pepper count as a treat?

Home: 
Stall and pasture.

Your Horse

Buck?: 
No 

Rear?: 
Knows better

Jump?: 
Sure, dont they all? 

Load Easily?: 
Yup

Greenie or Push Button?: 
old and ornery

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
yes

Like Human Food?: 
oh yeah

Saddle: 
currently using a Bar Nunn barrel saddle I scored at auction

Pad Color:
blue

Halter Color: 
black

Lead Color?: 
black

Lunge Well?: 
yup 

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
hes done alot

Have Good Manners?: 
most days 

Bite?: 
nope 

Good With Children?: 
soso

School Horse?: 
no

Good With Strangers?: 
no

Get Pampered?: 
no

Love What He Does?: 
if being lazy counts, sure

Personality Traits: 
hes a real ham 

Love His Home?: 
I think so. 

Stall Buddies?: 
Nickie, the newly purchased yearling, hes in love, i really should seperate them 

Friends At Home?: 
Nickie

Past Home?: 
idk

Past Life?: 
idk

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
do pvp pipes on lawn chairs count?

Dressage?: 
lol

Fallen Off?: 
oh yeah

Picked a Hoof?: 
yes

Groomed?: 
Yes.

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes.

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
yes

Hacked?: 
Yes.

Showed?: 
Yes.

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes. 

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes!

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
pshh, if they dont want to come in, they can stay out lol

Slept in His Stall?: 
why in the world....

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
yes

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
yes

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
not professionally,no

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
out of anger maybe

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
heck no

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
aint no one else going to feed his rotten but

Mixed Feed?: 
yup

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
only place to ride at the barn if your too lazy to catch horses

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No.

Taught a Lesson?: 
yes

Trained a Horse?: 
yes 

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yes 

Given Dewormers?: 
yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
never tried

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
qh

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
ummm.... 

English or Western: 
western

Show or Pleasure: 
pleasure


Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline.

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor.

Arena or Trails: 
trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
both have their time and place

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
jeans!

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
never wore either

Paddock or Tall: 
nope not these either

Fitted or Square: 
what does this mean?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack.

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
yes, fun times

Any human foods he loves?: 
fries, chips, my sandwich 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
some that think they are racehorses

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
nope

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
no

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
Yes! (lies)

Even done vaulting?: 
i have vaulted through the air off of a horse, does that count?

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No.

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No.

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
dont we all

Do you like helmets?: 
no 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
greenies

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
too many

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Definitely. 

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
wait, i already do, isnt what this is about?

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
if i had to , yes


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Your Name: 
Jody

Your Age: 
35

Your Horse’s Name: 
Prada and Kazz

Show Name: 
Prada and Kazz is Terralee Kezia

Discipline: 
Dressage, showjumping, show hunter, low level eventing

Bad Habits: 
prada - hates clipping
Kazz - chews everything

Markings: 
Prada - Stripe, one white snip on foot
Kazz - sort of a star

Gender: 
Mares

Age: 
Prada 19
Kazz 5

Breed: 
Prada - ArabxTBx Clydey
Kazz - Irish Sport Horse

History: 
Prada - owned 6 years pre that my sis in Law owned her
kazz - Bred by my mother for me 

Favorite Treats: 
Odd fellows

Home: 
Paddock - NZ

Your Horse

Buck?: 
No 

Rear?: 
No

Jump?: 
Both do well

Load Easily?: 
Yes

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Prada - More PB
Kazz - Green

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
no

Like Human Food?: 
yes

Saddle: 
Wintec Pro, Wintec CC, Bates Maestro

Pad Color:
Prada Navy
Kazz yellow



Halter Color: 
Both green

Lead Color?: 
green

Lunge Well?: 
Yes

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Yes - endurance both

Have Good Manners?: 
Thats a must

Bite?: 
Kazz - if you are watching she would (Not nasty more a baby thing)
Prada - wouldnt dare 

Good With Children?: 
yes

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Mostly

Get Pampered?: 
Yes

Love What He Does?: 
yes (she)

Personality Traits: 
Prads is a madam
Kazz is a goofball

Love His Home?: 
yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Paddock mates - 4 of them 

Friends At Home?: 
as above

Past Home?: 
Sis in laws - Prada
Mothers place - Kazz

Past Life?: 
Prada - more a happy hacker
Kazz - Baby

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Alot

Dressage?: 
Alot

Fallen Off?: 
Alot

Picked a Hoof?: 
Daily

Groomed?: 
Daily

Cleaned Tack?: 
when i must 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes

Hacked?: 
Yes.

Showed?: 
Yes.

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes. 

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
yep if I want to ride

Slept in His Stall?: 
Doesnt have one

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
No

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes 

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes 

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Never tried

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
CC

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show


Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline.

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor.

Arena or Trails: 
Both

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
depends

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
For riding? Joddies

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
every day chaps - shows Tall

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock

Fitted or Square: 
Square everyday - fitted for showing/hunter classes

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack.

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes

Any human foods he loves?: 
Odd fellows

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
As in ribbon - yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Huh?

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
yes

Do you like helmets?: 
Yes

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Greenies but I like PB too they just different

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
CC - wintec, dressage - bates and Wintec pro

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Definitely

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I have 2

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Yes done


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

*You and Your Horse
*
Your Name: 
Shayna

Your Age: 
22

Your Horses’ Names: 
Bloo
Little Foot/Babe

Show Name: 
Blue D’Jinn’s Final Carpet Ride
BenJamin Since Birth

Discipline: 
Western pleasure, barrel racing, sorting, dressage, and trail riding
English pleasure, western pleasure, and jumping

Bad Habits: 
Pitches a fit when the head mare leaves the property
Pushy for treats and doesn’t trailer well

Markings: 
sorrel paint
Dappled palomino

Gender: 
Gelding
Stallion

Age: 
35
9

Breed: 
quarter Paint
Belgian

History: 
both were neglect cases, my gelding was left in a mud bog and was going to be put to sleep if I didn’t take him because he was so wild. My stallion had his back legs chained together and around a metal pole to keep him away from the herd so he didn’t breed. Neither were fed often or had much human contact. 

Favorite Treats: 
anything in the ito’s family (Doritos, Cheetos, Fritos)
Trainers treats 

Home: 
in and out sheds on an acre of land

*Your Horse*

Buck?: 
neither

Rear?: 
only when my stallion is frightened but it’s more of a pop up than anything

Jump?: 
Yes we’re at 2.5 now, could be higher but I’m a little worried about jumping at more than half my height

Load Easily?: 
Bloo loads like a dream and Babe will if Bloo goes in first but alone he takes a good 30 minutes to get in.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Bloo’s push button 
Babe’s green but more of a dark green, almost not green anymore.

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Bloo had a leg injury that nearly cost him his life nothing with Babe though

Like Human Food?: 
Yes but it’s my fault they do

Saddle: 
unnamed western that’s older than I am, an OLD police saddle, and a synthetic close contact

Pad Color:
White, plaid purple, purple

Halter Color: 
Neon yellow, purple, red
Dark blue, red, black

Lead Color?: 
pink/purple, green, maroon/black

Lunge Well?: 
both like a dream

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
I did a war reenactment 

Have Good Manners?: 
Amazing

Bite?: 
never

Good With Children?: 
Bloo’s good when supervised Babe’s too large for me to trust children around I’m sure he’d be fine with them though

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Occationally

Get Pampered?: 
All the time

Love What He Does?: 
Bloo’s fallen more into the trail routine and seems happy enough although when he shows he goes hard
Little foot loves jumping but seems to get bored with the pleasure flat work.


Personality Traits: 
In your pocket love bugs.

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
they’re paddocked together in an in and out at night but are paddocked differently during the day

Friends At Home?: 
too many to name 

Past Home?: 
I’m not actually sure. I’m going to assume Bloo’s had more than me and his previous owner but I’m not sure Babe has had more than 2.

Past Life?: 
neglect cases

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes, 

Dressage?: 
I don’t have the patience for it.

Fallen Off?: 
I think my signature answers that

Picked a Hoof?: 
Who owns a horse and has never picked a hoof?

Groomed?: 
same as above

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes, almost monthly

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
many a times

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes, even for a horse that wasn’t mine.

Slept in His Stall?: 
Yes, for colic and with a few other girls in case we needed to move the horses in a really bad storm

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Yes

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
after almost every fall

Ridden With No Tack?: 
On my gelding

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Almost always on my gelding

Ridden Bareback?: 
pretty much the only was I ride my gelding now days

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
not yet but I’m working to it

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes but only because I thought I was going to have to put him down.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
no

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes, quite a few

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No I like home remedies better

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
I don’t believe in ‘join up’

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
neither

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
close contact

English or Western: 
both but more western

Show or Pleasure: 
pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
trails

Euthanized or Natural Death: 
natural if possible but if I have to then euthanized

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
paddock

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
wraps

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
anything I bring to the barn

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
no and I probably won’t

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No I’d be too scared

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
every day

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No...

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
reserve

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
almost had to but thankfully no

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Yes

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
yea 

Do you like helmets?: 
no, I don’t even own one

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
both but that’s rather biased

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
3 different types

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes

Plan on owning your horse you’re talking about during this survey?: 
I do own them

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
never but I will if I ever have to.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*You and Your Horse
*
Your Name: 
Emmi

Your Age: 
21

Your Horse’s Name: 
Tia

Show Name: 
Triple To A Tia

Discipline: 
English at the moment. Working on Jumpers since she clearly does NOT want to be a Hunter. Hopefully low level eventing someday!

Bad Habits: 
Cribber!! But its controlled with a collar. And she leans on you when you pick her hooves. 

Markings: 
Chestnut with big blaze and milk lip, high white stocking on right hind and low sock on right front.

Gender: 
Mare

Age: 
10. Born Feb 24th 2002

Breed: 
Paint

History: 
Rescued from neglect in Feb 2012. She ran poles and barrels with her last owner before they lost interest. They also did trails through Napa Valley's Wine Country and attended a few Christmas Parades. 

Favorite Treats: 
Oreos

Home: 
A friend's property

*Your Horse*

Buck?: 
Once, but we figured out it was a bad fitting saddle. 

Rear?: 
Never with me.

Jump?: 
Yes. Under saddle we just cleared 2 foot (woot) and free she has done 3 foot oxers

Load Easily?: 
Like a pro!

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Greenie just due to her attitude. 

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Colic-ed once before I got her and has evidence of bone splints in her back right.

Like Human Food?: 
Yes!

Saddle: 
Old non-name brand close contact saddle I bought for $60.

Pad Color:
Red, white and gray western pad with white and black fitted pad.

Halter Color: 
Red

Lead Color?: 
Red

Lunge Well?: 
If done daily, yes. If given a day or two break....hahaha

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
??

Have Good Manners?: 
We are working on them...

Bite?: 
Only if she thinks she can get away with it!

Good With Children?: 
Not sure. I have had a really inexperienced rider on her (my mother lol) and she did pretty good.

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
As she should be...

Love What He Does?: 
Yep, she gets over excited about jumping sometimes. 

Personality Traits: 
Miss Attitude! And I love it.

Love His Home?: 
She sure does.

Stall Buddies?: 
Yes, and old AQHA Champion Mare named Party.

Friends At Home?: 
Yep

Past Home?: 
Vacaville, Ca where she was being neglected. 

Past Life?: 
Not sure what they mean by this...I do believe in past lives though.

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes, 4 foot 6 inches is my record but now days I stick to under 3 foot. 

Dressage?: 
Up to second level

Fallen Off?: 
Of course!!

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes and got kissed back

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes

Slept in His Stall?: 
Used to have sleep overs all the time with my horse and a few friends! I'm getting a little too old and stiff to sleep on the stall floor now days :lol:

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Yes. Had a horse kick me and crack my hip. Been bitten really badly on my shoulder and have deep tissue and muscle damage there. And I have had a pony fall down on top of me and broke three ribs and my nose. And detached my retina in my right eye, leaving me partially blind for life. :-(

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Almost every time. (about three times that I can remember, I was too injured to get back on right away.)

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes and in the dark 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yep, both intentionally and not :lol:

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes I have, not in a while though :-(

Cross country Jumped?: 
Its my favorite!!

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes. Both happy and sad/frustrated tears

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Yes...twice. Once getting started with a new horse and the other time was right before I went off to Meredith Manor International School of Horsemanship. 

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes...nasty green stuff is what we call it.

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Appendix! lol

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close Contact

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure with a few shows for fun and learning.

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor for good weather but indoor only for bad weather

Arena or Trails: 
Both

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
What kind of question is this?? :? I don't think anyone on this forum would ever choose to euthanize a horse if it could live to die naturally...odd question.

Jeans or Jodhpurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps cuz I have short, fat legs and I have a hard time fitting tall boots.

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock 

Fitted or Square: 
Square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Polo Wraps

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell Boots

Tack or Bareback: 
Greatly depends on the horse!!

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No but I really really want to.

Any human foods he loves?: 
Oreos, Bananas, Crackers, Kix Cereal.

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Does a OTTB count?? If so, yes. If not, no.

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Yes, but I was 11 so I was a bit shorter than I am now (hard to believe that I was ever shorter :lol

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time? 
Yes...there is no such thing as not enough time for horses.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?
Yes


Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 


Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 


Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 


Do you like helmets?: 


Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 


What kind of saddle do you own?: 


Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 


Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 


Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 



​


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

You and Your Horse

Your Name: 
Tiffany

Your Age: 
18

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Red

Show Name: 
Red Money Maker

Discipline: 
Speed Events / Pleasure Riding

Bad Habits: 
He paws and will act like he's going to bite you. 

Markings: 
Star

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
8

Breed: 
Quarter Horse

History: 
He's a barrel horse that I bought from one of my cousins who has owned him all of his life. 

Favorite Treats: 
He's a manly man, so he likes a good beer every now and then. 

Home: 
The...pasture? 

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Only if he has been left out to pasture for too long (like 2 weeks+). 

Rear?: 
Never.

Jump?: 
Nope. He's a barrel horse. lol.

Load Easily?: 
The best I've ever had. You throw the lead rope over his neck, poke him on the butt, and he loads himself. He doesn't unload himself, though. 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Push button most of the time, but he has his temper-tantrum moments. 

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
No.

Like Human Food?: 
Beer. lol.

Saddle: 
Double C barrel saddle.

Pad Color:
Creamy colored Classic Equine ESP Pad.

Halter Color: 
He has a pink rope halter, a navy nylon halter, and a green nylon halter

Lead Color?: 
Black (with little rainbow dots in it) or blue/white

Lunge Well?: 
He does it well, but he does not enjoy it. 

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Yeah. I've roped off of him, took him on some crazy trails, and he's had an English saddle on his back and did well. 

Have Good Manners?: 
Usually.

Bite?: 
Yes.

Good With Children?: 
Only good if an adult is holding him. 

School Horse?: 
Not at all. 

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes. He's never met a strange.

Get Pampered?: 
Like a king.

Love What He Does?: 
Yes. He LOVES to barrel race. 

Personality Traits: 
I always say he's an oversized Lab. Loyal and super friendly, but can get his job done, too.

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
He has to stay by himself, but he is friends with the two geldings in the pasture beside him.

Friends At Home?: 
Same as above because that is his home lol. 

Past Home?: 
My cousin.

Past Life?: 
I dunno. 

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yes.

Dressage?: 
Not real Dressage...just playing around. 

Fallen Off?: 
A billion times. 

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes

Slept in His Stall?: 
Not Red's, but I did with my last mare on some of her last days before she lost the battle to cancer. 

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Yes.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Every time I was able. 

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Unfortunately, YES! lol.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
No

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
No

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Quarter Horse

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle > everything

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
I ride Western, so I don't know. I guess A/P.

English or Western: 
Western.

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure, even though I barrel race. 

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Free-Rein

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Euth.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
0.o Cowboy boots. 

Paddock or Tall: 
I can tell this was made for an English rider lol. COWBOY BOOTS.

Fitted or Square: 
Square.

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Uhh..neither. SMBs.

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell Boots

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack.

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yeah, but he swam and I sat on his back. lol. 

Any human foods he loves?: 
He just likes beer. lol.

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes...often

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yes

Do you like helmets?: 
No

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I prefer something somewhere in the middle. 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Double C barrel saddle
Abetta square skirted saddle
Circle Y trail saddle

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
No

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own the horse

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Your Name: 
Randi 

Your Age: 
20 years young

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Jag

Show Name: 
Jaggerbomb Tipsy

Discipline: 
English

Bad Habits: 
Sticking his tongue out under saddle. 

Markings: 
Bay w/white star

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
12 years young

Breed: 
TB

History: 
I bought him about 4 years ago, and never looked back!

Favorite Treats: 
Horse Muffins

Home: 
He currently lives in a herd of rescues, and is getting the crap beaten out of him. So we're looking for different accommodations. 

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Only with me on his back.

Rear?: 
No

Jump?: 
Yes

Load Easily?: 
Erm, I guess so. Might put up a little bit of a struggle at first.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Somewhere in the middle?

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
Yes, specifically salami sandwiches with mayo and cheese.

Saddle: 
He's got too many to list.

Pad Color:
He's got a rainbow of saddle pads.

Halter Color: 
Usually a black leather one, but he has a million different coloured ones

Lead Color?: 
Usually black

Lunge Well?: 
Very well, on the line, and free. 

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Yep! Tried barrels once ... didn't end well

Have Good Manners?: 
Usually

Bite?: 
Never

Good With Children?: 
He's the perfect babysitter

School Horse?: 
Has been

Good With Strangers?: 
Not so much, unless they're kids

Get Pampered?: 
Every day of his life.

Love What He Does?: 
He loves working with kids, but hates under saddle with anyone under the age of 15 lol

Personality Traits: 
He likes to run away in the field, but eventually gives up, and comes ambling over for loving. 

Love His Home?: 
Probably not his current one, he gets beat up.

Stall Buddies?: 
He doesn't have a stall buddy, there's never any other horses in the barn, and that drives him bonkers when he's stalled.

Friends At Home?: 
Mostly a 2 year old QH x Mustang colt

Past Home?: 
He's had a couple, but I hope he likes his life with me best. 

Past Life?: 
I'm pretty sure he spent a previous life as a cat. He's snotty, but loves to be loved. 

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yes

Dressage?: 
Yes

Fallen Off?: 
Yes

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
Yes

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Never

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
I've never fallen off Jag, but I have fallen off and gotten back on on other horses.

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No, thats a bit too rich for me. 

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes, because I supply the hay for him. 

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
I believe you train a horse every time you interact with them. 

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close Contact

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Erm, is this like riding at the buckle, or tight reined?

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Indoor, easier to catch

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Prefer natural, but sometimes other methods are necessary to stop suffering.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chapsssss

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Neither

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No

Any human foods he loves?: 
My salami sandwiches

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
yes

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yep

Do you like helmets?: 
Yes

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Both warrant different situations.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Several different kinds

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I'd love to

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I already do

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Yes


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Your Name: 
Grace

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Arabella

Show Name: 
Jacquelines Honey

Discipline: 
western pleasure, halter

Bad Habits: 
bucking :/

Markings: 
buttermilk buckskin with sebra striping on legs

Gender: 
Mare

Age: 
just turned 7

Breed: 
AQHA

History: 
foaled in Texas, was going to be a broodmare but was never bred and became a trail/ranch horse

Favorite Treats: 
anything 

Home: 
GGGA ranch

Your Horse

Buck?: 
yes, she has been vet checked and found no pain so we are currently working with a trainer

Rear?: 
once when i first got her, she squealed and reared at another mare 

Jump?: 
only logs on the trail

Load Easily?: 
somewhat, but will not back out of the trailer

Greenie or Push Button?: 
greenie

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope and hopefully will stay that way

Like Human Food?: 
she likes the idea of it but then usually spits it out

Saddle: 
Frontier saddlery custom barrel saddle

Pad Color:
black with leather trim

Halter Color: 
turquoise 

Lead Color?: 
black, turquoise and lime green

Lunge Well?: 
getting better

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
tried training for barrels, but she is definitely not a barrel horse 

Have Good Manners?: 
pretty good now, but awful when I first got her

Bite?: 
Has once and lets just say she hasnt tried again since....

Good With Children?: 
if they dont have blonde hair....she will try to eat their hair because she thinks its hay..

School Horse?: 
no

Good With Strangers?: 
Not at all

Get Pampered?: 
not much, but shes happy being turned out on 150 acres with the other mares

Love What He Does?: 
nope shes a sassafrass and currently wants nothing to do with being ridden

Personality Traits: 
very nosey and curious horse, not afraid of anything 

Love His Home?: 
I hope

Stall Buddies?: 
We're next to Moondancer and Indi

Friends At Home?: 
Cricket, Cutter (her BF shes been with since they were foals), Joey

Past Home?: 
Texas, Illinois, Missouri

Past Life?: 
see above..

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
only logs on the trail

Dressage?: 
never tried it and don't know much about it

Fallen Off?: 
many times on Cricket, but only been bucked off bella once so far (knock on wood)

Picked a Hoof?: 
everytime I see her

Groomed?: 
everytime I see her

Cleaned Tack?: 
before shows

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
yes they can be so confusing

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes and crossed knee deep creeks 

Slept in His Stall?: 
nope if I had shavings in there I'd consider it though

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
not quite seriously but when she bucked me off the saddle horn tore through my upper leg and I had to go to the hospital 

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
yep

Ridden With No Tack?: 
nope not to that point yet..

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yep

Ridden Bareback?: 
yeah but not much arabella despises it

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
nope but seems super fun

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
yes many times trying to figure out if we were going to sell her or not

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
no way im more frugal than that 

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes every time I'm out there

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
a gravel road at the ranch

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
nope

Taught a Lesson?: 
no not officially

Trained a Horse?: 
working on it

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes Arabella thinks its candy

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes that is one thing Arabella is good at..when she joins up she will do anything for you

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
neither

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
idk im not english

English or Western: 
western

Show or Pleasure: 
mostly pleasure and rodeo

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
depends on circumstances, but havent had to deal with that yet

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
chaps


Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
tack

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
ice cubes if that counts

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
no thatd be awesome though

Ever jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
umm no?

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
yes last year we got grand champion for showmanship and reserve for western pleasure 

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
maybe soon but not yet


Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
hopefully soon when I go horse camping 

Do you like helmets?: 
no because im forced to wear them at all times when riding

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
depends

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Frontier custom barrel saddle

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I can dream

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse :grin:

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
never have and dont want to think about that


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

*You and Your Horse*

Your Name: 
Prefer not to disclose, but here you can call me DS 

Your Age: 
15

Your Horse..’s Name: (I have 2)
1) Putts
2) Star
Show Name: 
1) Spots On Fire
2) Starless Night

Discipline: 
Putts does Western events that _don't_ involve a cow, and he was also trained _little_ in English (jumping) before I got him.
Star does driving and halter classes.

Bad Habits: 
Putts likes to dig a hole to Siberia when he's tied up for too long.
Star doesn't really have any!  she's pretty much a perfect pony. But she doesn't like to get her hooves done.

Markings: 
Putts has too many to name (he's a POA, so he's appy colored!)
Star doesn't have any (thus the show name, Starless Night)

Gender: 
Putts: Gelding
Star: Mare
Age: 
Putts is 10.
Star is 12.

Breed: 
Putts = half POA half Quarter Horse, but he's reg. in POAC so he's considered a POA. (QH is an approved cross or whatev)
Star=Shetland POny
History: 
Putts = Bought him when he was 5-6 yrs.
Star = acquired when she was 3 years old and in foal 

Favorite Treats: 
Anything you will give them

Home: 
Pasture

Buck?: 
When he's fresh. Otherwise no. 
Star doesn't ever buck. Too lazy.

Rear?: 
Putts = not usually
Star = never, too lazy.

Jump?: 
Putts = a little. I take him over logs occasionally, and there was a HUGE one that we jumped. He's pretty good at it and likes it, I don't really though.
Star = we used to do some in-hand stuff. She jumped 2 1/2 ft there.

Load Easily?: 
yep!

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Putts = Not push button, but not greenie either.
Star = Push button, definitely.

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope!

Like Human Food?: 
no

Saddle: 
Circly Y, and I have a brand-less English saddle.

Pad Color:
turquoise for western, white for english.

Halter Color: 
Lime

Lead Color?: 
turqupoise

Lunge Well?: 
Yes, really well.
Star? Not so much.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
yep! Both English and Western, and we ride bareback a LOT too!

Have Good Manners?: 
On occasion... :lol:

Bite?: 
NEVER.

Good With Children?: 
Both are very very good around kids. they have to, I have 5 little siblings!

School Horse?: 
Nooo!

Good With Strangers?: 
putts is, star really isn't. she's a one-person pony!

Get Pampered?: 
-raises hand- extremely 

Love What He Does?: 
They both love what they do. Otherwise I wouldn't be making them do it!

Personality Traits: 
Putts is a huge puppy. he even licks your hands on command.
Star is definitely a wall-flower. She's shy and cautious. She's a really good mama too..

Love His Home?: 
Yes!!!!

Friends At Home?: 
Lots!

Past Home?: 
a huge hunter/jumper barn (Putts)
a little Shetland breeding facility (Star)

Past Life?: 
huh?

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes. Every once in a while.

Dressage?: 
Not really!

Fallen Off?: 
Too many times. 

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes!

Groomed?: 
yes!

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes !1!

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes !!!

Hacked?: 
Yes !!!

Showed?: 
Yes !!!

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes!!!

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes!!!

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Many a times...

Slept in His Stall?: 
when Star was going to foal, yes!

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Not seriously.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. It’s amazing.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yep!

Ridden Bareback?: 
'err day!

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes! I guess?

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
When I thought he was going to die, yes! But he just ended up having a slight bout of colic. 
Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No, I try to span my spending throughout the year.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
For the 2 of them, yes.

Taught a Lesson?: 
Well kinda.. I frequently teach young'uns how to ride.

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes, 4 or 5 of them.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yep!

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snafff

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
AP

English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
both

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Free-rein

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails. but arena is helpful too.

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
NIETHER... but at least with Euthinasia it's planned.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Overreach

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
Cookies.... 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No  I really want to though!

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Not on purpose (but I did get run off with on a greenie who jumped a fence that was close to my height at the time!)

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... sounds like fun!

Even done vaulting?: 
yep!

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes, but he wasn't my favorite.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Nope.

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Haha yeah!

Do you like helmets?: 
Lol...yes 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
It depends on the day, I like push-button at shows but greenies are fun to work with...

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Circly Y EQ saddle
Longhorn barrel saddle
Brandless english saddle

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horses

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No. I was too hysterical. I was hugging the dang horse then. And to think it wasn't even _my_ horse! I can't imagine how hysterical I'm going to be when one of my own horses dies!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

*Your Name: *Carly
* Your Age: *21
* Your Horse’s Name: *Reno
* Show Name: *...He's just Reno...everywhere
* Discipline: *English (all-around; maaaaay get into Western)
* Bad Habits: *None really...rolling in mud?
* Markings: *Large star, snip, three fetlocks (?)
* Gender: *Gelding
* Age: *4
* Breed: *Thoroughbred
* History: *He was too slow for racing (though I personally think he just had a bad jockey, which I'm glad for since otherwise he wouldn't have been mine) and had a small bow in his left front tendon. I found him at a Thoroughbred rescue and worked my butt off for a summer and then some to be able to find a place to keep him. The day I loaded him up in the trailer was the happiest day of my life.
* Favorite Treats: *Apples and peppermints
* Home: *Spring Fever Farm (Andalusians yay)

Your Horse
*Buck?: *Only out playing in the field.
* Rear?: *Nope.
* Jump?: *Not yet.
*Load Easily?: *A little nervous about the trailer, but not incredibly difficult.
*Greenie or Push Button?: *Pretty darn green right now.
* Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: *No.
* Like Human Food?: *Well...he's only ever gotten apples, carrots, and mints. I really want to try watermelon. My brother never baked Reno his birthday cake...
*Saddle: *None yet.
* Pad Color:* Will be black with gold trim.
*Halter Color: *Blue (or red depending on which one he loses in the field).
* Lead Color?: *White.
* Lunge Well?: *Didn't understand it at first, but he's turning into a pro.
*Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: *I actually haven't ridden him yet. Soon...soon.
*Have Good Manners?: *Absolutely. Nobody accepts any BS from him, so he doesn't give any.
* Bite?: *Nibbles a little, but I'm bopping that out of him...
* Good With Children?: *Never had any around him.
*School Horse?: *No.
* Good With Strangers?: *Yep.
* Get Pampered?: *I'm not at the barn enough D: (100 mile round trip)
*Love What He Does?: *Currently all he does is run around in the field, eat, and lunge...he likes it XD
* Personality Traits: *Giant puppy. Mud-baby. Sweetheart.
* Love His Home?: *I suppose.
* Stall Buddies?: *He lives next to his "girlfriend", Sweetie.
* Friends At Home?: *Sweetie (TB mare), Quita (Andalusian mare), Fella (Perch/Standardbred gelding).
* Past Home?: *Rescue and foster facilities.
* Past Life?: *Racehorse.

Have You Ever?
* Jumped?: *Me? Yes. Him? No.
*Dressage?: *We're both in training.
* Fallen Off?: *Yup.
* Picked a Hoof?: *Yeah.
* Groomed?: *Yes.
* Cleaned Tack?: *Yes.
* Put a Bridle Back Together?: *No.
* Hacked?: *Does that mean trail ride? If so, yes.
* Showed?: *I have. He hasn't.
* Checked for Lameness?: *No.
* Kissed a Nose?: *Reno BEGS for it.
* Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: *Thankfully not yet.
* Slept in His Stall?: *No. He's a poop machine.
* Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: *No. Well, I wouldn't call it seriously injured, but I was dragged down a hill between two horses before they let me fall (after crushing my ribcage)...then Reno jumped over me O_O I managed to limp away with bruised ribs and badly scraped knee and elbow...
* Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: *Hell yeah. Let's do it again!
* Ridden With No Tack?: *No.
* Ridden Without Stirrups?: *Yup. Best way to gain strength.
* Ridden Bareback?: *Yes.
* Crosscountry Jumped?: *No.
* Cried Because of Your Horse?: *Only when I thought someone else adopted him.
* Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: *No.
* Fed Your Own Horse?: *Of course.
* Mixed Feed?: *Yes.
* Ridden Next to a Road?: *No.
* Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: *No.
* Taught a Lesson?: *Would be fun, but I'm not qualified XD
* Trained a Horse?: *Working with my BO to train my boy.
* Used Thrush Buster?: *No.
* Given Dewormers?: *No (the BO does that...included with board).
* Had a Successful "Join-Up?": *Huh?

This Or That. 
*Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: *TB...always my number one.
* Snaffle or Kimberwick: *IDK.
*Spurs or Crop: *Spurs.
* Close Contact or All-Purpose: *IDK.
* English or Western: *English.
* Show or Pleasure: *Pleasure.
* Discipline or Free-Rein: *Discipline.
* Indoor or Outdoor: *Outdoor.
* Arena or Trails: *Arena (our trails are dangerous).
* Euthanization or Natural Death: *Natural, if possible. If required, euthanization.
* Jeans or Jodphurs: *Jodphurs...denim chafes me.
* Chaps or Tall Boots: *Boots.
* Paddock or Tall: *Paddock.
* Fitted or Square: *Um...
* Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: *Splints.
* Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: *IDK.
* Tack or Bareback: *Haven't ridden bareback in a long time...tack.

Random. 
* Ever gone swimming with your horse?: *No.
* Any human foods he loves?: *IDK.
* Ever galloped a racehorse?: *No...but I might when I first get on my boy O_O
* Ever jumped your own height on horseback?: *No.
* Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: *No.
* Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: *No...
* Even done vaulting?: *No.
* Ever gotten a championship before?: *Only in a school show...
* Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: *No.
* Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: *No.
* Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: *No.
* Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: *No, but I will...
* Do you like helmets?: *YES!
* Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: *Greenies. Push-buttons are okay, but it seems like it's always the snobby brats who own them.
* What kind of saddle do you own?: *None LOL.
* Plan on owning your own farm someday?: *Nah.
* Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: *Um what? I do own him.
* Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: *After not being allowed to be with my dog while being euthed, yes...I would demand to be with my horse...


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

Your Name: 
Shaena

Your Age: 
19

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Ceilidh (Kay-Lee)

Show Name: 
Caper's Ceiltic Treasure

Discipline: 
Western Pleasure

Bad Habits: 
Not standing while mounting

Markings: 
Blaze on face, and white socks on four legs 

Gender: 
Mare

Age: 
8

Breed: 
Quarter Horse

Favorite Treats: 
Maple treats, Apples, Carrots, Strawberries

Home: 
My back yard

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Not as much now that we are fixing her saddle fit

Rear?: 
only a couple of times

Jump?: 
No

Load Easily?: 
Yes

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Green

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nothing serious

Like Human Food?: 
I dont really like to feed my horse human food besides veggies and some fruit

Saddle: 


Pad Color:
pink/black .. turquoise/black 

Halter Color: 
zebra, hot pink, baby pink, leather, purple rope

Lead Color?: 
orange, white

Lunge Well?: 
Yes shes a pro compared to what she was like 3 months ago

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
nope

Have Good Manners?: 
excellent 

Bite?: 
never

Good With Children?: 
amazing with kids, she loves them

School Horse?: 
no

Good With Strangers?: 
very good

Get Pampered?: 
ohh yeah haha

Love What she Does?: 
I hope so, and if not then I am not doing my job

Personality Traits: 
soft, sweet, and loveable

Love Her Home?: 
She loves it

Stall Buddies?: 
none

Friends At Home?: 
Our neighbors 

Past Home?: 
Not sure

Past Life?: 
she was a bumblebee

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
not yet

Dressage?: 
no

Fallen Off?: 
too many times

Picked a Hoof?: 
of course

Groomed?: 
obviously

Cleaned Tack?: 
yes

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
sadly over and over again because I put everything backwards lol

Hacked?: 
no

Showed?: 
Did this weekend 

Checked for Lameness?: 
No

Kissed a Nose?: 
Every day 

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
not as much anymore she comes up to see me when I come

Slept in His Stall?: 
Nope

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Broken rib

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Yup

Ridden With No Tack?: 
just bridle

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yup

Ridden Bareback?: 
yupp

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
nope

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
many times

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
haha not yet

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
I do twice a day everydayy

Mixed Feed?: 
yupp, but not anymore I LOVE sweetfeed!!

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
I used to all the time at my old barn 

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Nope

Trained a Horse?: 
I am currently doing so 

Used Thrush Buster?: 
nope

Given Dewormers?: 
yupp

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
nope

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
neither

Spurs or Crop: 
neither

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
all purpose

English or Western: 
western

Show or Pleasure: 
pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 


Indoor or Outdoor: 
outdoor

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
It would depend on the situation

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
neither

Paddock or Tall: 
huh

Fitted or Square: 
square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
neither

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
neither

Tack or Bareback: 
tack

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
not yet, it was too cold and its just starting to warm up

Any human foods he loves?: 
nothing too weird

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
nope

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
nopee

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
haha allll the time

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
not lately

Even done vaulting?: 
nope

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
never

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
nope and I hope i never do

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
yes

Do you like helmets?: 
no

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I prefer my greenie and someone elses push-button

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Western

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I have a farm already

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I already own her

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

You and Your Horse

Your Name:
Jackie

Your Age:
16

Your Horse’s Name:
Baby Girl

Show Name:
Her registered name, Flash of Lightening

Discipline:
Competitive trail/endurance

Bad Habits:
Buddying, pawing, not standing still, prancing...

Markings:
Bay tobiano

Gender:
Mare

Age:
Six

Breed:
Spotted Saddle Horse

History:
Bought her as a four-year-old and have been struggling through distance riding ever since! She was born in Tennessee and brought to Georgia as a weanling. She was sold to a friend and green broke. We met serendipitously three days before our first CTR together.

Favorite Treats:
Apples! 

Home:
The only boarder at a private barn. The BO has 20-ish other horses.

Your Horse

Buck?:
Never!

Rear?:
Only little stupid rears, about six inches off the ground. Never anything scary. She hasn't reared in months.

Jump?:
Badly! About two feet for now!

Load Easily?:
Very!

Greenie or Push Button?:
Push button, but only if you know how to ride a hot horse.

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?:
All the friggin time. Bowed a tendon has year, and now has suspected PSSM after a near deadly episode of azoturia.

Like Human Food?:
Nope. Just apples. She's picky.

Saddle:
Wintec AP! Old as dirt and cheap off Ebay, but really not too bad. It's held up for about 500 competitive miles without a sore back!

Pad Color:
Black. We're highly visible ninjas.

Halter Color:
Purple!

Lead Color?:
Also purple!

Lunge Well?:
Very well!

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?:
We sometimes jump, are going to start barrels, and do some "dressage".

Have Good Manners?:
Not perfect, but very good. Once you get her attention she is very careful around people.

Bite?:
Never!

Good With Children?:
Yep!

School Horse?:
Anyone can ride her in the round pen, but it takes some confident to deal with her hotness in the big ring. Most kids can trail ride her.

Good With Strangers?:
She loves EVERYONE.

Get Pampered?:
Oh my God, yes... She gets her mane kept in braids constantly because mom doesn't want her to get hot. She gets curried for 20 minutes straight at least a two times a week as a "day off." I never make her do more than two straight days of arena work because it just doesn't seem fun. She is hosed down after every ride just because she likes it. 

Love What He Does?:
Oh my God, yes! She loves being a distance horse and would trot a 100 miles if I asked her.

Personality Traits:
Can go from sweet and calm to a hyper beast is 3.9 seconds.

Love His Home?:
She seems very happy there! 

Stall Buddies?:
She's stall across from two yearlings, a colt and a filly. They talk. 

Friends At Home?:
Her best friend is a TWH mare and an old warmblood gelding. 

Past Home?:
Not sure about her first two homes (the breeders and her first owners as a weanling), but she was SPOILED right before I got her. She was a pet. :lol:

Past Life?:
She was an eventer in a past life. This horse lives for cross country.

Have You Ever?

Jumped?:
Not a lot, but whenever we need a boredom breaker.

Dressage?:
Not formally, but we do dressage exercises.

Fallen Off?:
A couple times!

Picked a Hoof?:
Yes

Groomed?:
Yes

Cleaned Tack?:
Yes

Put a Bridle Back Together?:
Yes

Hacked?:
Yes

Showed?:
I've done a ton of CTRs!

Checked for Lameness?:
Almost daily with my accident prone mare!

Kissed a Nose?:
Yes <3

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?:
In the pouring rain! 

Slept in His Stall?:
I've slept in the round pen with her when she was really sick with azoturia.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?:
I broke a finger, a couple toes, and pinched a nerve in my hip. But it's all good.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?:
Daily!

Ridden With No Tack?:
Only in the round pen! And on the trail once, by accident. Long story.

Ridden Without Stirrups?:
Yup. It sucks.

Ridden Bareback?:
Every other time I ride it's bareback!

Crosscountry Jumped?:
I built my own course and jumped a bunch of logs! It's my favorite thing!

Cried Because of Your Horse?:
Yessss... A lot.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?:
Nope!

Fed Your Own Horse?:
Daily! 

Mixed Feed?:
Daily, once again! Ms Mare's food is super complicated.

Ridden Next to a Road?:
Almost daily!

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?:
Yes! Her special CTR hay blend.

Taught a Lesson?:
A couple times a week.

Trained a Horse?:
I trained Baby Girl from green and have helped train several horses.

Used Thrush Buster?:
Yes! Got it all over my hands!

Given Dewormers?:
I usually deworm my own horse and have done a couple other horses too!

Had a Successful "Join-Up?":
Yesss!

This Or That.

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse:
Thoroughbred. 

Snaffle or Kimberwick:
Kimberwick! Because refinement.

Spurs or Crop:
Spurs! I love spurs.

Close Contact or All-Purpose:
AP!

English or Western:
English! I even endurance ride in an English saddle.

Show or Pleasure:
Show.

Discipline or Free-Rein:
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor:
I've never ridden in an indoor.

Arena or Trails:
I ride trails until I'm bored, and then do some arena to make myself miss trails.

Euthinization or Natural Death:
Euth. Because natural death isn't as painless as it's cracked up to be.

Jeans or Jodphurs:
Jodphurs. I HATE jeans.

Chaps or Tall Boots:
Chaps!

Paddock or Stall:
Stall. Unless it's a shady paddock with no other horses.

Fitted or Square:
Square. Square has designs.

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps:
Poles, because they're pretty.

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots:
Neither. But bells if I gotta choose.

Tack or Bareback:
Bareback!

Random.

Ever gone swimming with your horse?:
Not yet...

Any human foods he loves?:
Nah. She's picky.

Ever galloped a racehorse?:
I've raced my horse against others, but never ridden a legit race horse.

Even jumped your own height on horseback?:
I'm five foot even. Someday.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?:
All the time!

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?:
I totally would if I had a flaming hoop.

Even done vaulting?:
I would love to.

Ever gotten a championship before?:
I got the Novice junior regional highpoint championship last year.

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?:
Yes...

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?:
Actually, nope.

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?:
Me riding her caused her to tie-up, but I don't feel too responsible.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?:
Yes!

Do you like helmets?:
No. Do I wear one anyway? Yes.

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?:
Push button. I wanna enjoy, not work.

What kind of saddle do you own?:
Wintec AP.

Plan on owning your own farm someday?:
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?:
I already have her!

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?:
Not yet. Hopefully it won't be for a long time.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Your Name: 
Celeste 

Your Age: 
A Number

Your Horse..’s Name: 
*Cowboy, *_Diamond, _Oatsy

Show Name: 
*Just Call Me Cowboy, *
_Tiny Diamond Dancer,_
High Livin'

Discipline: 
English 

Bad Habits: 
Toes pointed out... :/

Gender: 
Female


*Your Horse
*
Buck?: 
*Nope* **

Rear?: 
*Nope* **

Jump?: 
*Definatly!*
_Yes, Very Well _
Naw, he's 21

Load Easily?: 
*For the Most Part*
_Yeap._
Without a Halter!

Greenie or Push Button?: 
*Little Bit of Both xD*
_Green as Grass..._
Push Button

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
*Not Since I've Had Them *
***Knock on Wood***

Like Human Food?: 
*Peppermint*
_Peppermint_
Not really...

Saddle: 
*English*
_English_
Western

Pad Color:
*Red, Black, White Crazy Design*
Pink with Blue Piping
_Green _

Halter Color: 
*Blue and Zebra*
_Purple_
Black

Lead Color?: 
*Black*
_Maroon_
Black

Lunge Well?: 
*No ...*
_Yes!_
... No...

Have Good Manners?: 
*Excellent *

Bite?: 
*Certaintly Not!*

Good With Children?:
*Very *
_Not Really_
Very  

School Horse?: 
*NO!*

Good With Strangers?: 
*Yup!*

Get Pampered?:
*Uh ... Yea :3*


Love What He Does?: 
*Oh Yea! You can feel they are happy *

Personality Traits: 
*Fun, sweet, loyal *
_Spunky, FUN, crazy lovable _
Sweet, Gentle, Careful 

Love His Home?: 
*Absaloutly!*

Stall Buddies?: 
*Eachother *

Friends At Home?: 
*Eachother *

_*Have You Ever?*
_
Jumped?: 
Well, Yea!

Dressage?: 
A little bit...

Fallen Off?: 
Oh yea XD

Picked a Hoof?: 
Every Day!

Groomed?: 
Every Day!

Cleaned Tack?: 
Almost Every Day 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yup 

Hacked?: 
Yup 

Showed?: 
Yup 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Of Course!!

Kissed a Nose?: 
Every Day :3

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
-sigh...- Yea 

Slept in His Stall?: 
Not yet ... 

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
**knocks on wood ...**

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Many a Time 

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yup  Diamond is really good that way 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
.... Unfortunatly xD

Ridden Bareback?: 
A bunch!

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yea!

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
... Yea 

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
What!! Sorry, can't do that ...

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Every day!

Mixed Feed?: 
Every day!!

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yup

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Er ... No

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yea :3 It's fun!

Trained a Horse?: 
Eh ... Tweaked them, never really broke em.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Haven't had to ... yet ....
Given Dewormers?: 

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Don't know how ...

_*This Or That.* 
_
Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB!!

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Depends on the horse ...

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs for flexation, Crop for impulsion 

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
AP

English or Western: 
Eng. All the Way!

Show or Pleasure: 
Show 

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
??

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Both

Arena or Trails: 
Both

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
... Don't make me answer 

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods!

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall boots

Paddock or Stall: 
Both

Tack or Bareback: 
Both

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Want to!

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No :/

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
I'm 5'8"... So no 

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: Well, chya!

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
lol no XD

Even done vaulting?: 
Want to!

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yea :3

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
... Haven't had to yet ...
*Knock kon Wood*

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Lol Yea XD

Do you like helmets?: 
Uhhuh 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Greenies! They are fun 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Silver Fox AP

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Already Do!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
Already do!

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
... Don't make me anwser that :'( ...


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Your Name: 
karla

Your Age: 
23

Your Horse..’s Name: 
gypsy

Show Name: 
got kissed

Discipline: 
eventing, hunters, jumpers

Bad Habits: 
none !

Markings: 
black with a star and 2 socks with ermines

Gender: 
mare

Age: 
6yo

Breed: 
hano/tb

History: 
bought her as an unhandled 3yo and broke and trained her myself, now we compete, jump, etc

Favorite Treats: 
peppermints and carrots !

Home: 
big pasture

Your Horse

Buck?: 
she excited bucks rarely

Rear?: 
no.

Jump?: 
yes

Load Easily?: 
ya she can load herself =]

Greenie or Push Button?: 
shes really pretty push button, shes a good girl. but shes green over higher fences and with more technical xc

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
knock on wood !

Like Human Food?: 
no shes a picky girl

Saddle: 
county sensation

Pad Color:
White or blue or green

Halter Color: 
she has a teal rope halter, a green nylon halter, and a leather halter

Lead Color?: 
one is black and one is white and blue

Lunge Well?: 
she is VERY well trained on the lunge

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
trail rides 

Have Good Manners?: 
she is GREAT on the ground, i honestly dont know any horse who has as good manners as her

Bite?: 
NO

Good With Children?: 
yes

School Horse?: 
No, only i ride her !

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
duh shes a princess !

Love What He Does?: 
yes ! especially jumping

Personality Traits: 
smart, sassy, curious, confident 

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
she doesnt have a stall...but if she had a buddy it would be my old horse kid, they could eat grain in a 10X10 stall together lol

Friends At Home?: 
jammer 

Past Home?: 
north dakota

Past Life?: 
none

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yes!

Dressage?: 
ya i event...

Fallen Off?: 
many many times

Picked a Hoof?: 
often !

Groomed?: 
daily

Cleaned Tack?: 
not as much as i should !!

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
not lately !

Slept in His Stall?: 
does not have a stall

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
yes, nearly died. 

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
as long as im conscious with no broke bones !

Ridden With No Tack?: 
often =]

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
tons

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
all the time !

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
ya

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
not to the tack store, but on my saddle yes !!

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes every day

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes and on the road

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
nope...

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes, quite a few actually

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
how about appendix ?!?!

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle, i HATE kimberwicks

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
CC

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
grass arena lol

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
natural in their sleep !

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
depends on the horse

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
apples and carrots lol

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes i owned a qh off the track

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
yes ! 5ft2 =D

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
haha yeah

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No i would never make a horse do that !

Even done vaulting?: 
yes

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Yes !

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
ya haha

Do you like helmets?: 
YES

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
i like bringing horses along. its about the journey not the destination =]

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
County sensation 

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
=[

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/fun-horsey-survey-i-found-d-42460/#ixzz20w4Oqtze


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I only do a half-lease/pay to ride but will answer as much as possible.

Your Name: 
Crystal

Your Age: 
21

Your (Lease) Horse’s Name: 
Austin

Show Name: 
n/a

Discipline: 
Western

Bad Habits: 
Sometimes takes off while mounting, but not to bad.
Fast, uncomfortable trot but improving.

Markings: 
None

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
12 or 13 I believe

Breed: 
Quarter Horse

History: 
I began riding him on trail, but when I got more into lessons started using him as he was a personal match for me.

Favorite Treats: 
Cookies

Home: 
Small paddock with two other horses.
*
Your Horse*

Buck?: 
Never

Rear?: 
Never

Jump?: 
Nope

Load Easily?: 
Never tried.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Neither, but more push button. He's not difficult to ride but you still have to ride or he'll quickly be the one in charge.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Not that I know of.

Like Human Food?: 
Never gave him any.

Saddle: 
Corriente (sp?)

Pad Color:
Maroon

Halter Color: 
Blue

Lead Color?: 
Black

Lunge Well?: 
I've personally never lunged him.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Never tried anything different with him, but might try competitive trail or limited distance endurance with him.

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, for the most part.

Bite?: 
Never

Good With Children?: 
Yes

School Horse?: 
Kind of... I think I'm the only one who is riding him at this point however.

Good With Strangers?: 
Seems like it.

Get Pampered?: 
I pamper him when possible!

Love What He Does?: 
Eat and GO FAST 

Personality Traits: 
A little stubborn, and possible too smart.

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Two palomino geldings

Friends At Home?: 
His stall buddies I suppose.

Past Home?: 
Not sure

Past Life?: 
Grumpy old man.

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Nope.

Dressage?: 
Minimal

Fallen Off?: 
Yup...

Picked a Hoof?: 
All the time

Groomed?: 
Yup

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Nothing big, but I did a few local play days (horribly, but it was fun) and ranch sorting.

Checked for Lameness?: 
No

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yup!

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Oh yeah

Slept in His Stall?: 
Nope

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Nope

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Yup

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Just bareback, still had a bridle on.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Nope

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
More like cried because I don't have a horse...

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Nope

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
I don't have my own horse.

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
N/a

Taught a Lesson?: 
Nope

Trained a Horse?: 
No

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Never tried it

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Quarter Horse

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Neither, I don't ride English on a normal basis

English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Free-Rein

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Natural Death I guess...

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock boots, unless we're talking tall western boots!

Fitted or Square: 
Huh?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Never really used them.

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Never used them.

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack (until I ride better)

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No

Any human foods he loves?: 
He'd probably eat anything

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No, it's on the to-do list

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Sorta

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
You probably won't ever see me do that.

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
No

Do you like helmets?: 
Love them

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I prefer something on my level that still makes me think.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
None

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I hope to!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
Probably not...

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Wow, no. Hope I never do.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Your Name: 
Lexiie

Your Age: 
16

Your Horse’s Name: 
Alibi

Show Name: 
Here's My Alibi

Discipline: 
English pleasure

Bad Habits: 
Chewing on the hitching post

Markings: 
Melting moon on her forehead, lots of white on the left side of her withers

Gender: 
Mare

Age: 
8 years and 9 months

Breed: 
Standardbred

History: 
Alibi was bred to be a racer, at the pace. She was orphaned at birth then handraised by the stable owner's daughter. She was then deemed untrainable and sent to auction. The barn next door to us got her and said she would never be broke. She got sent over to us, she was broke, used a little bit then forgotten. I fell in love with her and she's been mine for almost 5 years

Favorite Treats: 
My homemade cookies

Home: 
Valcor Stables

Your Horse

Buck?: 
In the field, OH YEAH. When someone's on her, she just can't figure it out.

Rear?: 
On the very rare occasions where she's extremely excited or extremely scared.

Jump?: 
Yes, 3' is the highest we've done

Load Easily?: 
Now she does ;D

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Push button mostly, very good girl.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Ehh, coliced twice kinda bad, but no surgery.

Like Human Food?: 
Yes!

Saddle: 
Wintec 2000, AP 
Prima Suisse by Crump, CC

Pad Color:
White, Purple, Blue, Brown
Depends on the saddle and the ride.

Halter Color: 
Purple, except for her leather one, and the first halter I got her that is a white blue.

Lead Color?: 
One for each halter, so purple, brown, and blue.

Lunge Well?: 
Only for me.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Trail riding, running around 

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, for me.

Bite?: 
Not yet.

Good With Children?: 
Nope, to easy to do bad things and get away with it.

School Horse?: 
Oh please no..

Good With Strangers?: 
She doesn't mind people just petting/looking
but riding/leading? oh no.

Get Pampered?: 
Always!

Love What He Does?: 
She's always happy!

Personality Traits: 
Sly, super loyal.

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Her neighbor Shadow Fax, and my friend's gelding

Friends At Home?: 
Shadow Fax, Manny, Grace, Sheba, and sometimes Skip.

Past Home?: 
The racing stable and then our neighbor.

Past Life?: 
She was treated pretty well.

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yes!

Dressage?: 
Does a half pass count? 

Fallen Off?: 
Yeh

Picked a Hoof?: 
Every day I see my horse

Groomed?: 
Also, every day I see my horse

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yep!

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
I take mine apart regularly so they're not stiff

Hacked?: 
Lots!

Showed?: 
With my mare? only 2

Checked for Lameness?: 
I do it all the time with very horse I see move

Kissed a Nose?: 
Tons!

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yep, and it was worth it!

Slept in His Stall?: 
No, that's dangerous ( if she was home I would)

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Yeah but again, it was worth it. I rode the new horse ;D

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
WELL YEAH!

Ridden With No Tack?: 
The best time for both of us

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
A few times

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yeah!

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes! we just made a little course

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes, but it was my fault. I hurt her.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No O>O

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
I take the scoop yeah!

Mixed Feed?: 
No, I wish

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
A lot

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No 

Taught a Lesson?: 
Kinda

Trained a Horse?: 
Added onto

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Na

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
no

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB!

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle.

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Both

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
.....

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps:
Polos (my splints were too small)

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No ):

Any human foods she loves?: 
Pizza 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
quite a few 

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
I'm not doing that.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
Nope

Even done vaulting?: 
Nope

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Nooo ):

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Once because I didn't feel like leaving her for a month

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Nope

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
No, but i want to now

Do you like helmets?: 
Aside from the smell, yeah

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Depends on my energy level

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
a Wintec and a Crump

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
Yep

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
no, when that time comes I'll be holding her head


----------



## JumperGurl (Mar 4, 2010)

Your Name: 
Kennedy

Your Age: 
16

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Marley, Lamia, and Tate

Show Name: 
Rastafari, Lamia, and Pray for Rain

Discipline: 
Marley: Jumpers
Lamia: Jumpers, Medals
Tate: Pleasure, Hunters

Bad Habits: 
Marley: Begs
Lamia: Pulls while getting a bath.
Tate: NOTHING!!!!! (My Angel)

Markings: 
Marley: Small star and small snip
Lamia: Flea-bitten
Tate: Chestnut paint

Gender: 
Marley: Gelding
Lamia: Mare
Tate: Gelding

Age: 
Marley: 9 or 10
Lamia:9
Tate: 3

Breed: 
Marley: Rhinelander
Lamia: Holsteiner
Tate: Quarter Horse

History: 
Marley: My trainer rescued him and I bought him from my trainer as my third horse after Lamia injured herself. He used to do all of the lesson kids and now I jump him up!!! BIG!!!!
Lamia: Bought her off of a consignment list of horses. She's a very good horse, just a mare!!! Haha
Tate: My baby boy that my trainer gave to me the day he was weaned to do the hunters on!!!

Favorite Treats: 
Marley: Carrots
Lamia: Licorice
Tate: Nutrigrain Bars

Home: 
Marley: Stall
Lamia: Pasture
Tate: Pasture

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Marley: No
Lamia: Yes....a lot
Tate: No

Rear?: 
Marley: Only when he gets confused or upset about something
Lamia: Only in the pasture
Tate: Nope

Jump?: 
Marley: Up to 4'6"
Lamia: Up to 4'
Tate: Still in the learning process!!!


Load Easily?: 
Yes all three are perfect loaders. 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Marley and Lamia are in between. Tate's still green. 

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Marley: Nope.
Lamia: Once. But she's sound again thank the lord!!!!
Tate: Nope.

Like Human Food?: 
Marley: No
Lamia: Yes
Tate: Yes

Saddle: 
Antares Close Contact

Pad Color:
White

Halter Color: 
Leather

Lead Color?: 
Green and Tan 

Lunge Well?: 
Marley: No
Lamia: Yes
Tate: Yes

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
No...?

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes all three.

Bite?: 
Nope!

Good With Children?: 
All three!!!! Completely trusted with four year olds on their backs.

School Horse?: 
Nope

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
All the time!!!

Love What He Does?: 
Yes they all love their jobs. 

Personality Traits: 
They are all super quiet and gentle. Just want to be around a person. Marley likes to run around with me in his turn outs. 

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Marley: Ian and Turner
Lamia: Jade
Tate: Dixie

Friends At Home?: 
Ian, Turner, Goose, Tzar, Peyton, Volt, Tango, Jade, Tango, Dixie, and Stuart...I think I got all of them...

Past Home?: 
Marley: Abandoned pasture 
Lamia: Hunterville Equestrians
Tate: Always lived at the barn I ride at. 

Past Life?: 
Marley: Abandoned
Lamia: Born in Wild Turkey Farm and shipped to Cali. 
Tate: Always lived with us.

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yes. All the time.

Dressage?: 
Every once in a while...

Fallen Off?: 
Who hasn't????

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes hehe

Slept in His Stall?: 
No...But right next to it haha

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Not really...

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. It’s amazing.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Every day!!!

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No...

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes....quite a few times. 

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Heck no!!! My mom would kill me!!!

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
No

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes!!! My Tater Tott!!!!1

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Both


Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close Contact

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Both

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
NEITHER!!!

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jodphurs

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Wraps

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell Boots

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No

Any human foods he loves?: 
Lamia: Licorice
Tate: Lollipops and Nutrigrain bars

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Does an OTTB count???? Cuz if it does then yes ahaha

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Once...It was scary!!!!

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No
Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes.

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
No

Do you like helmets?: 
Yes 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Greenies/In between the two

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Antares

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
Already do.

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No...thank goodness because that would kill me.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

*You and Your Horse

*Your Name: 
Abbie

Your Age: 
20

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Hip Hop, AKA Hippy
Show Name: 
Silver Ghost

Discipline: 
Hacking, schooling, flatwork and a bit of jumping.

Bad Habits: 
Follows you around when you try to lunge him haha! 

Markings: 
Two white socks on back legs

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
6, 7 next May

Breed: 
Welsh Pony

History: 
Rescued from a truck heading for slaughter along with two other horses. Some bad experiences with a previous loaner.

Favorite Treats: 
Apples, carrots, anything you give him... except likits carrot treat bar haha! 

Home: 
Farm up the road

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Used to, occasionaly now but not as much as he used to

Rear?: 
Once when he was very excited as the hunt passed through the farm. He was just tied up though, we weren't riding him (luckily!)

Jump?: 
Yes, just little ones at the moment as he's still learning, but he's very good at it so far, so fingers crossed!

Load Easily?: 
Yes

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Greenie

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
No

Like Human Food?: 
Never tried him with it

Saddle: 
Safari cub saddle; doesn't like any others.

Pad Color:
Blue, green and red, red or white and red

Halter Color: 
Blue and yellow or red and white

Lead Color?: 
Black or pink and purple

Lunge Well?: 
Fairly, when he gets into it!

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
No

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes thinks he's a person haha!

Bite?: 
Used to before we changed him into a bitless bridle, now he hardly ever does!

Good With Children?: 
No, they scare him haha 

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
No

Get Pampered?: 
All the time!

Love What He Does?: 
Loves going out for a hack and having a look around, likes schooling a bit 

Personality Traits: 
Absolute people pony, follows you around, and loves cuddles and kisses! Can be ervous if you leave him tied up or in the stable on his own (hence he lives out 24/7) and likes to have someone near him on the ground haha! 

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Lives out 

Friends At Home?: 
Merlin and Luckstar

Past Home?: 
Who knows? Has lived at the farm for ages 

Past Life?: 
? haha 

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes

Dressage?: 
Yes

Fallen Off?: 
Yes

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
OH yeah haha!

Slept in His Stall?: 
Nope!

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Not seriously, luckily! 

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Yep, that's the way to do it!

Ridden With No Tack?: 
No

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yep... ow haha! Rising trot without stirrups!

Ridden Bareback?: 
My sister rode bareback once and she loved it, apparently it's very comfortable. But I haven't, unfortunately 

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yep!

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Not yet, hopefully never haha! 

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No WAY!!

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No

Taught a Lesson?: 
No

Trained a Horse?: 
Slowly and surely, with Hippy I suppose

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Not a horse, no

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
No

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
All purpose

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Neither!

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jodphurs

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots or wellies

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock... or wellies again haha!

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Overreach

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Went quite deep into the sea once, bt not with Hippy... he'd be too nervous, I think!

Any human foods he loves?: 
Nope, he's a good, healthy boy!

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
No, wouldn't want to rush around him!

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No, scary!! 

Even done vaulting?: 
No

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No, luckily haha! 

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Haha, yeah I think I have! (or at least afternoon time haha)

Do you like helmets?: 
Yep, would never ride without one 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Push button for shows, but greenies to bond with... like Hippy!

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Safari cub saddle

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
Loaning him at mo, so as soon as I get a job, his owner says we can have him as he's just sitting around otherwise haha!

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Never, and I hope I never have to


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Your Name: 
Kate

Your Age: 
28

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Finn

Show Name: 
Seamus Finnigan (not his registered name)

Discipline: 
English, currently learning to jump.

Bad Habits: 
Can't see grass without wanting to graze! Pins his ears sometimes when asking for a canter for no reason.

Markings: 
Tiny, barely noticeable star

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
5

Breed: 
Thoroughbred

History: 
He's an off-track Thoroughbred. Ran 23 times, won twice.

Favorite Treats: 
Peppermint treats

Home: 
A paddock at my barn.

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Never

Rear?: 
Never

Jump?: 
He's learning.  We've jumped 2'3'', and he can go higher. But we're taking our time.

Load Easily?: 
LIke a dream.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Very green, but he tries hard to please!

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Not yet! We had a small incident with an infection that led to a swollen leg, but luckily it wasn't anything serious and was gone within a week.

Like Human Food?: 
Haven't tried too much yet.

Saddle: 
Bates Elevation

Pad Color:
One is green, one is navy.

Halter Color: 
Navy

Lead Color?: 
Purple with yellow and turquoise flecks (I went with the ugliest, loudest one I could find so no one would ever confuse it with theirs and take it!)

Lunge Well?: 
Yes, getting better all the time.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Not yet, other than bareback (he just had his first experience this week).

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, everyone loves him.

Bite?: 
Hasn’t offered to.

Good With Children?: 
Seems to be! Haven't let any children ride him yet though.

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Absolutely.

Love What He Does?: 
He enjoys jumping. I think he wishes he could go faster!

Personality Traits: 
Very affectionate. Can be a little playful. 

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
He is best friends with a mustang.

Friends At Home?: 


Past Home?: 
Various racetracks

Past Life?: 
Racehorse

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yes

Dressage?: 
Yes

Fallen Off?: 
Yes

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes

Slept in His Stall?: 
No

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Oh yes. Several broken bones.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Yes

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes

Cross country Jumped?: 
No

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
CC

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Neither!

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Wraps

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Overreach

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No

Any human foods he loves?: 
Not yet!

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Unintentionally. 

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
I lack all coordination. No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Uhh... no.

Do you like helmets?: 
Yes

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I love mine.  So I prefer green.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
These questions are redundant.. Bates Elevation (close contact). I also own a cheap AP, but it's on loan to a TB rescue at the moment.

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
He's already mine. Phew.

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No.


----------



## RMHbaby (Jul 15, 2012)

Your Name: 
RMHbaby

Your Age: 
25

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Trudi
Maj

Show Name: 
Trudi (I know...boring lol)
Her Majesty

Discipline: 
Roping, trail, dressage, jumping
Dressage, lawn ornament 

Bad Habits: 
Will dig holes if she gets impatient 
Hates getting her mane pulled

Markings: 
Dark bay with a star
Bay with a star/stripe

Gender: 
Mare
Mare

Age: 
16
21

Breed: 
Quarter horse cross
Canadian Sport Horse (Belgian x thoroughbred)

History: 
Trudi -Bought her when she was 5 from a lady using her as a lesson horse. She was pretty soured. She has been with me ever since 

Maj -was my coach's horse. She has tonnes of leg issues, so my coach gave her to someone to use as a broodmare. I found an ad online for a lesson horse and it was Maj. The poor girl was on medication and shoes, but in order to save money, the people pulled her shoes and put her on a 12 week rotation (she needed to be on a 6 week rotation) and stopped the medication. She was priced cheap and I knew she wasn't going to find a good home. I bought her and she has been my little pasture pet 

Favorite Treats: 
Both horses will eat anything!

Home: 
They board at a friends place

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Not for years!
Never has

Rear?: 
Nope
Never

Jump?: 
She has in the past. Up to 3'3
Not in a long time!

Load Easily?: 
She used to be bad, but thankfully not any more
Yep 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
She is in the middle. She is broke but still learning (especially since we have switched disciplines)
Definite push button

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope
Never

Like Human Food?: 
Some human food

Saddle: 
Main saddle is an Ammerman roper (use it for both)

Pad Color:
Blue, white, and purple

Halter Color: 
leather

Lead Color?: 
Blue 
Pink

Lunge Well?: 
Yep 
Sure does

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
lol yep, does english and western 
Yes, main discipline was dressage, but could jump and trail

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, unless she is impatient. Then she can be a bit of a brat lol
Yep

Bite?: 
Not really. Has play bitten when impatient (is punished for it) but never hard
Nope, never

Good With Children?: 
Yep
As long as they aren't high energy

School Horse?: 
Both were school horses, neither should be

Good With Strangers?: 
Both of them are great with other people

Get Pampered?: 
lol yep, both of them do

Love What He Does?: 
She loves most of it. She definitely has her favourite exercises (like running in the open fields)
Maj's main job is being a pasture pet and she is quite happy with that lol 

Personality Traits: 
Both of them have similar personalities in that they expect the world to revolve around them. Trudi is a little brat. If you aren't paying attention to you, she will act out by reaching out to touch anything and anybody close by. She will try her heart out to do what you want, but tends to be on the lazy side if left to her own devices. Maj is a queen who believes she is better than those who take care of her.

Love His Home?: 
Both of them are so happy 

Stall Buddies?: 
lol neither are particularly friendly in their stalls. Both have end stalls and tolerate their neighbours lol

Friends At Home?: 
They are buddies with eachother. It is pretty cute to see them spending time together

Past Home?: 
I have had Trudi a few different places over the years. Before I had her she was a school horse and they had got her from a local dealer when she was only 2
Maj has only had a handful of owners. Stayed at her breeder's until she was 7, then my coach had her for the next 10 years. Two minor owners (neither had her for more than a few months), then me

Past Life?: 
Don't really get the question

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yep

Dressage?: 
Yep

Fallen Off?: 
lol a few times

Picked a Hoof?: 
Picked many a hoof

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
lol yep for sure

Slept in His Stall?: 
I've tried to. Trudi wouldn't stop pestering me

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Never...knock on wood

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep 

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Not that I can remember, although I probably have

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
lol nope! My record is $800 (some wasn't for me though!)

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Nope

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yep

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle...I've worked with them more

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close Contact

English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Euth

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Wraps

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
lol attempted. Trudi wasn't a fan

Any human foods he loves?: 
Honey dew lol

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Nope

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
lol many a time

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
Yes! So much fun!

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
hah yes

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Nope

Do you like helmets?: 
lol I suppose

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
It depends on the day

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
A western roper (Ammerman) and an all purpose (Collegiate) 

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes! Hopefully sooner rather than later

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I own both of them

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Thankfully not


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Your Name: 
Ellie

Your Age: 
19

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Maggie, Barcoo and Toby

Show Name: 
Simply Hocus Pocus, Barcoo and Turbo Drive

Discipline: 
Dressage

Bad Habits: 
Maggie: Kicks other horses when loading them onto the float after her. 
Barcoo: Really girthy and can kick. 
Toby: Can be super stubborn. 

Markings: 
Maggie: Star, snip, two white socks on her hind feet. 
Barcoo: Star, white socks on both hind feet and front left. 
Toby: Few hairs on forehead and white coronet on left hind. 

Gender: 
Maggie: Mare
Barcoo: Gelding
Toby: Gelding

Age: 
Maggie: 14
Barcoo: 22
Toby: 12

Breed: 
Maggie: Hanoverian with a very small amount of Arab (She's eligible for Arabian Derivative though). 
Barcoo: Thoroughbred
Toby: Thoroughbred

History: 
Maggie: She was an old coach/family friend's dressage mare. I was having trouble with Toby and after a particularly bad fall, her owner offered to sell her to me so I wouldn't have to ride Toby anymore. For my eighteenth birthday Maggie's owner took 75% off the price she was going to sell her to me for. 
Barcoo: My uncle heard of a 15hh, bay mare for sale and told me about "her" as I was looking for a new horse to replace my pony. My Dad got the number off my Uncle and set a date to go and see this horse. When we got there, Barcoo was actually a 15.3hh, chestnut gelding. The moment I got on him, he reefed back and had a massive panic and I was terrified. I ended up falling in love with him anyway and he came home that weekend. 
Toby: I was looking for a dressage horse as Barcoo was getting older and I wasn't doing jumping so my jumper was going to waste. Toby was a show jumper that had never done dressage but someone told me about him at the local show. I could see he had potential and so I bought him. He's currently being leased to a friend. 

Favorite Treats: 
Maggie: Anything Barcoo has. 
Barcoo: Anything. 
Toby: Sugar cubes and bread.

Home: 
Barcoo and Maggie: The paddock at my parents' house. 
Toby: A riding school in my city. 

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Maggie: Whenever we first canter in our warm ups, but not big enough to unseat me. 
Barcoo: Only if he's really upset or in pain. 
Toby: Never. 

Rear?: 
Maggie: Once when she was in a lot of pain because she tried to avoid doing travers and tweaked a muscle in her back. 
Barcoo: Once on a trail ride when he was really worked up, and he flipped backwards and fell down the hill we were on. He's not a trail ride horse unless he's in front as he gets very competitive and quite dangerous. 
Toby: Has several times when he's spooked but nowhere near high enough to worry about. 

Jump?: 
Barcoo and Maggie: Not at all. 
Toby: Jumps to at least 1m. 

Load Easily?: 
Maggie: Self loads but can only travel alone as she kicks other horses if she's loaded first but she's too large to be loaded second without swinging the bar over. 
Barcoo: Self loads but will only load for me. 
Toby: Can be difficult if he's not used to it. 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Maggie: Definitely not green, but definitely not push button. She's trained to Medium level dressage, but she's also a very difficult ride. 
Barcoo: Very push button for beginners but a really difficult ride for anyone who knows how to ride.
Toby: More push button than the others but he is spooky. 

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
None of them have. 

Like Human Food?: 
Maggie and Barcoo do. Toby doesn't.

Saddle: 
Maggie: Anky Salinero AMS
Barcoo: Wintec Isabell
Toby: Wintec 2000 AP

Pad Color:
Maggie: The white ones and burgundy. 
Barcoo: Blue ones. 
Toby: Any pads that are left. 

Halter Color: 
Maggie: Red.
Barcoo: Brown with blue and white flecks.
Toby: Blue.

Lead Color?: 
Maggie: Black
Barcoo: Blue
Toby: Black.

Lunge Well?: 
Maggie and Barcoo: Extremely well.
Toby: Can be difficult if he gets confused. 

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Maggie: We have done baby jumps. 
Barcoo: We've really done everything before we started to specialise in dressage. He used to be an awesome sporting and mount games horse. 
Toby: He jumps as well and is a super fast sporting horse.

Have Good Manners?: 
In general, they all do. They're not pushy or anything. 

Bite?: 
Maggie: Bites other horses, but never people.
Barcoo: He bites, a lot. 
Toby: Never nipped or bitten. 

Good With Children?: 
Maggie and Toby: I won't let children near them. 
Barcoo: Is good when children are riding him, but I won't let children handle him as he bites and kicks. 

School Horse?: 
I use Barcoo to teach people how to ride. 

Good With Strangers?: 
They're all polite enough to be handled by strangers, but only really if the stranger is an experienced horse person. 

Get Pampered?: 
They all really do. 

Love What He Does?: 
They all do. 

Personality Traits: 
Maggie: Is super sweet on the ground, can be a bit of a cow under saddle and is totally not a horse person. 
Barcoo: He's a really cranky old man, but we get along perfectly. 
Toby: He tries really, really hard to please and he's really sweet. 

Love His Home?: 
As far as I know, they do. 

Stall Buddies?: 
Maggie: Only gets along with Red, Ricky and Ollie at competitions.
Barcoo: Tolerates everyone. 
Toby: Tolerates everyone. 

Friends At Home?: 
Barcoo and Toby get along alright, but Maggie hates everyone. 

Past Home?: 
Maggie: Two hours away at my old coach's place. 
Barcoo: One hour away at the beach. 
Toby: One hour inland. 

Past Life?: 
Maggie: Always been a dressage horse. 
Barcoo: Dressage, mustering and was a racehorse. 
Toby: Show jumper and racehorse. 

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yep, I used to jump. 

Dressage?: 
Well yes, of course...

Fallen Off?: 
I stopped counting at 90 falls and that doesn't include ambulance trips. My old pony was a charming one... 

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes

Slept in His Stall?: 
Nope. 

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
I've done too much damage to my body to count. 

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yep, not as much as I probably should though. 

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yep, back when I used to jump

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
So many times. 

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Hahaha, I've spent well over that within 10 minutes of being in the store. 

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes, I'm a certified coach. 

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes. 

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Thoroughbred, always. 

Snaffle or Kimberwick:
Snaffle, but I will use a kimbLEwick when it's needed. 

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs. 

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close contact. 

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Indoor. 

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Euth. It's quicker, easier and kinder in my opinion. 

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Polo. 

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack.

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
They all really like honey soy chicken flavoured chips. 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Do ex-racers count?

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Haha, I'm pushing it to jump 1m, let alone 1.73m! 

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No, and it's never going to happen.

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes. 

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Nope. 

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Not yet.

Do you like helmets?: 
I don't. I get terrible headaches despite my helmet fitting perfectly. I go without it when I'm riding Barcoo or just bumming around the paddock. 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I like the challenge of a greenie. 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Anky Salinero AMS, Wintec Isabell, Wintec 2000 AP, and an old Australian stock saddle custom made for my pony. 

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Once I finish uni, I'm planning on selling my house, saving money for a bit living at my parents and buying land. 

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I own all three. 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Yep, I held Majesty's led when we put him down.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Your Name:
Corazon

Your Age:
18

Your Horse..’s Name:
Rusty

Show Name:
Ima Mr Docs Zan Bar

Discipline:
Hunter, Trail

Bad Habits:
Getting unfocused when there's other horses, refusing to load (easily fixed by lunge whip), antsy when tied, doesn't pick up right lead all the time.

Markings:
The smallest star and stripe ever, and a dun line

Gender:
Gelding

Age:
11

Breed:
Quarter Horse (but ya might as well think of him as a Thoroughbred...)

History:
Born in Missouri. Lived life from 3 to 9 about 15 minutes away from me as an occasional trail horse, 4H horse, and pasture puff. Came to me in May 2009. Tried western and English, and a year ago, I started training him for jumping. 

Favorite Treats:
He'll try to eat about anything. Tried to eat the clippers today. But he really like any type of horse treat.

Home:
A one acre paddock with a run-in shed and three other horses to boss around at my humble abode. 

Your Horse

Buck?:
Never. 

Rear?:
Yes...we're over that phase. More like rear threats. 

Jump?:
Yes - three feet and could easy do higher. 

Load Easily?:
Ehh...if you reinstate your dominance. Or if you have the lunge whip behind his butt  

Greenie or Push Button?:
Neither. Not really a greenie, as he's pretty calm in new situations, but he's so strong-willed that I'd never say push button. 

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?:
Nope. Super healthy! 

Like Human Food?:
Probably. 

Saddle:
Gold Medal deep close contact. It's okay, but I want to buy a regular close contact this fall. 

Pad Color:
Blue. 

Halter Color:
Blue

Lead Color?:
Blue hue mix. 
Lunge Well?:
Pretty much, but he's a little "pull-y" sometimes. 

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?:
Yep...western pleasure classes, trail classes, games, parades...he's pretty versatile, although he's not really a western horse at all. 

Have Good Manners?:
Umm...we're getting there. 

Bite?:
Used to. 

Good With Children?:
Actually yes. Supervised of course. But he's very gentle with them. 

School Horse?:
Could be. For intermmediate riders. 

Good With Strangers?:
Takes advantage of them. He's ran away with a lot of my non-horsey friends. No longer my "go-to" horse for beginners. 

Get Pampered?:
I'd say so! 

Love What He Does?:
Yes...he'll jump almost anything. He also really enjoy a bareback ride down the roads by my house. 

Personality Traits:
Stubborn, strong-willed, bold

Love His Home?:
Yes. He loves being boss. 

Stall Buddies?:
He'd love a stall. But doesn't have one. 

Friends At Home?:
Dolly, Snowy, Knight

Past Home?:
Fifteen minutes away from me with a run-in, pasture, stall, and one buddy. 

Past Life?:
Pasture puff mostly. 

Have You Ever?

Jumped?:
Yesss! Love it!

Dressage?:
Shoulder-ins, leg yields...sure. 

Fallen Off?:
A few times!

Picked a Hoof?:
I would hope so. 

Groomed?:
Duh.

Cleaned Tack?:
Of course.

Put a Bridle Back Together?:
Yes

Hacked?:
All the time. 

Showed?:
Locally. But going to a show 2 1/2 hours away on Sunday. 

Checked for Lameness?:
Yes

Kissed a Nose?:
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?:
A lot.

Slept in His Stall?:
Nope. Rusty doesn't have enough consideration of where he puts his feet. 

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?:
Not really. Just a hematoma on my calf and a badly bruised tailbone. 

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?:
Duh

Ridden With No Tack?:
Don't think Rusty would agree with that...

Ridden Without Stirrups?:
Hattteee it.

Ridden Bareback?:
Lots. Love to walk down the country roads riding bareback. 

Crosscountry Jumped?:
Made my own tire jump, but otherwise no, but that's my goal! 

Cried Because of Your Horse?:
Yes. He's sooooo frustrating sometimes! 

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?:
The first time there for saddle and other stuff. 

Fed Your Own Horse?:
Every morning and night. 

Mixed Feed?:
Only when switching over. 

Ridden Next to a Road?:
Always.

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?:
No.

Taught a Lesson?:
To my 8 year old niece. 

Trained a Horse?:
Yes, with the help of my trainer.

Used Thrush Buster?:
Hopefully won't have to!

Given Dewormers?:
Yep. 

Had a Successful "Join-Up?":
Lol, we don't do that. 

This Or That.

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse:
Thoroughbred. For jumping/eventing/dressage purposes.

Snaffle or Kimberwick:
Prefer a snaffle, but some horses like Rusty need the stronger bit. 

Spurs or Crop:
Not really either of them, but crop if I have to.

Close Contact or All-Purpose:
Close contact.

English or Western:
English. 

Show or Pleasure:
Show AND Plesaure!

Discipline or Free-Rein:
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor:
Outdoor at home, indoor at lessons. 

Arena or Trails:
All of the above! 

Euthinization or Natural Death:
Depends on the situation.

Jeans or Jodphurs:
Breeches! 

Chaps or Tall Boots:
Tall boots

Paddock or Stall:
Both! 

Fitted or Square:
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps:
Polo wraps. 

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots:
Neither at the moment. 

Tack or Bareback:
Tack for work, bareback for walk along the road. 

Random.

Ever gone swimming with your horse?:
No, but I really want to!

Any human foods he loves?:
Apples and carrots. 

Ever galloped a racehorse?:
Nope. 

Even jumped your own height on horseback?:
At 5'3"...pretty sure Rusty would just gawk at it. 

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?:
He's right outside. I ALWAYS have time! 

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?:
Umm...since when did Rusty become a circus horse? 

Even done vaulting?:
No, but it does look interesting.

Ever gotten a championship before?:
No. 

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?:
Haven't had to. Don't want to. 

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?:
Lol no. 

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?:
No. 

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?:
Not like John Wayne. More like...me. 

Do you like helmets?:
Love. 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?:
Something I can control but has a few quirks. 

What kind of saddle do you own?:
Gold Medal Deep Close Contact

Plan on owning your own farm someday?:
Yess...in Cali.  

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?:
Umm...pretty sure he's in my ownership as we're speaking. 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?:
Yes. Temporary sleep to float his teeth. The other one? Let's not go there, okay?


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Your Name: 
Canterklutz

Your Age: 
Ancient

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Lou

Show Name: 
Laughlin

Discipline: 
English (Jumping, dressage, eventing)


Bad Habits: 
Plays mind games, overly sensitive to aids, explosive at times, weak on right side, hyperactive and can't stand still. Manipulative and too cheeky for his own good.

Markings: 
Stripe, 3 socks, manly lipstick

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
11

Breed: 
Holsteiner

History: 
Was given to me by a dressage trainer who had retired him to pasture for his dangerous behavior under saddle. Basically said if you can ride him and work with his complicated, unpredictable behavior you can keep him. 

Favorite Treats: 
Stud muffins and those berry-good knock off treats

Home: 
At a boarding barn

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Usually if his tack is bothering him. Sometimes if he's feeling spazzy.

Rear?: 
Quite dramatically. The reason he was retired as a riding horse. Has backflipped before. 

Jump?: 
Jumped him up to 3ft undersaddle. Free jumps over 4ft. 

Load Easily?: 
A little hesitant but will walk in with a little coaxing. 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
He's neither green nor a push button. Just very complicated. 

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Had arthroscopic surgery. One minor colic. 

Like Human Food?: 
Of course

Saddle: 
K&M GP

Pad Color:
I dunno he has several. My favorite color on him is green though.

Halter Color: 
Green

Lead Color?: 
Brown and white? 

Lunge Well?: 
Yes

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
He was strictly dressage before I acquired him. Now does jumping. 

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes he is a gentleman. 

Bite?: 
No

Good With Children?: 
He is not a horse children can handle. 

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
He is the first to greet people. 

Get Pampered?: 
That's an understatement. 

Love What He Does?: 
He loves jumping and anything that keeps his busy mind stimulated. 

Personality Traits: 
Giant puppy dog. Very affectionate and in your pocket. Can be pretty mischeivous though. Incredibly intelligent. Strangely organized and neat for a horse. 

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Yes

Friends At Home?: 
Yes his buddy

Past Home?: 
Dressage barn

Past Life?: 
Dressage horse then retired to pasture

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes up to 3'6''

Dressage?: 
Yes, not my favorite though

Fallen Off?: 
Too many times to count

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
Not in but next to.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Yes still recovering from a recent accident atm

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Plent of times

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yup

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yup

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yup

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yup

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Plenty of times

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Thank god no

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
It doesn't really work in our area

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
CC

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Indoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
How about none?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Breeches

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall boots

Fitted or Square: 
Square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes

Any human foods he loves?: 
French fries, granola bars, baklava, rice, BBQ sauce, pocky

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes. Well a former racehorse anyway

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No but we'll get there someday. 

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... 

Even done vaulting?: 
No. I'm not athletic enough

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yes

Do you like helmets?: 
I do treasure my brain. Yes

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I don't like push-buttons. It's too boring for me. 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Kent and Masters GP

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I wish 

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse :grin:

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Why would you do that? It's ridiculously dangerous.


----------



## CowgurlUp91 (Jan 18, 2012)

Your Name: 
Jenna

Your Age: 
20

Your Horse’s Name: 
Clyde

Show Name: 
Clyde

Discipline: 
English (Hunters, lessons)
Western (Barrels, poles, roping, bulldogging, reining, lessons, etc)
Trick riding

Bad Habits: 
Opening latches and car doors

Markings: 
none

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
9

Breed: 
Grade QH

History: 
Had been "played with" a little then turned out to pasture for 3 years. It was love at first sight. He'd buck in a pen or arena or when he couldn't see the horse he was just watching. Now you couldn't get him to buck if you wanted to and we go everywhere together. I've done all the training on him. Myself, my now 4 yr old neice, and my now 5 yr old nephew competed in barrels on him last year. 

Favorite Treats: 
Alfalfa

Home: 
My heart

Your Horse

Buck?: 
NOPE

Rear?: 
I have him trained to rear on command, yes. 

Jump?: 
Yes

Load Easily?: 
Yes, point and he goes. 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Sometimes stubborn.

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Yes

Like Human Food?: 
Yes, especially Reeses' Ice Cream (he stole it!)

Saddle: 
Sometimes none

Pad Color:
Blue western, white with a blue English

Halter Color: 
Blue

Lead Color?: 
Blue 

Lunge Well?: 
ish

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Everything you point him at

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes

Bite?: 
Only boots if he is grumpy.

Good With Children?: 
AMAZING! 

School Horse?: 
Yes

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Of course! What kind of mommy am I?!

Love What He Does?: 
Yep... A little iffy with reining. 

Personality Traits: 
Big puppy... He loves to follow, lick, etc...

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
9 yr old 16.2 hand buckskin AQHA mare. (He is only 14.2hh and is VERY protective of her!) Also, a yearling AQHA gelding already standing 14 hands.

Friends At Home?: 
See stall buddies above

Past Home?: 
Grass

Past Life?: 
Pastured for 3 years with 1 other horse... Was EXTREMELY overweight when he became mine.

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yes

Dressage?: 
No

Fallen Off?: 
You aren't riding if you haven't

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
YES

Slept in His Stall?: 
Yes

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Kind of

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. Almost daily.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
YES!

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
I want to!

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes, he got hurt and I was scared to death for him!

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No, I wish I could though!

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes, every one I own.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Not sure what that is?

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle 

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs (gently, I know how to use them properly and have knee problems so need them as an extension of my heel)

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Either I guess (new with English)

English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
Both, I guess pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Euthanization

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Boots? Square.

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Splint Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell Boots

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
Ice cream. 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes, ran racehorses.

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No 

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... sounds like fun!

Ever done vaulting?: 
Yes.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No.

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Heck ya.

Do you like helmets?: 
No, only when jumping. My students are required to wear them. 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Greenies

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
English, but I ride in my mom's western.

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes! I plan to have 100+ acres someday

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
He has been mine for almost 2 years  

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
...


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Your Name: 
Miranda

Your Age: 
16

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Cheyenne 
Coke

Show Name: 
Cheyenne Frontier Daze
Jet Go Cocono

Discipline: 
Cheyenne- Eventer in training. And my go to if I want to try anything horse.
Coke- I mostly just show her all round.

Bad Habits: 
Cheyenne- not too many now? She's annoying to a lot of people though.
Coke, pulls back a lot..

Markings: 
Crazy looking tovero
blood bay

Gender: 
mares

Age: 
12
15

Breed: 
Tennessee Walker cross?
Qh

History: 
Cheyenne- Got her at age 7 from a lady that only had her a couple months. She'd been passed around everywhere, and abused we think.

Coke- From a lady who had her for 10 years, hoping to make a good barrel horse out of her, but she couldn't handle it, so we took her.

Favorite Treats: 
Anything 

Home: 
The pastures out back

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Cheyenne- rarely now. Used to show up NFR broncs hahah
Coke- sometimes, but they aren't too intense

Rear?: 
Cheyenne- Used to alll the time. Rarely now
Coke- little ones sometimes. When she has her barrel horse fits haha

Jump?: 
Yes, 3’ atm. CHeyenne

Load Easily?: 
Yep 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Both are pretty green. Cheyenne is more green though.
Coke is a race bred, old barrel horse. She's just super hot. haha

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Cheyenne-scared us a few times, but is ok now.
Coke- when she was about 4, almost tore her foot off in barbed wire with her old owner

Like Human Food?: 
Yes!

Saddle: 
Old jumper, Wintec dressage

Pad Color:
White or blue

Halter Color: 
Cheyenne-Black w/ zebra
Coke- purple

Lead Color?: 
Cheyenne-Tie dye
Coke- purpe

Lunge Well?: 
Cheyenne- no. She turns your life into a living hell.
Coke- yes. she's quite a lady on the lunge

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
They'll both try anything really

Have Good Manners?: 
yes, mostly now

Bite?: 
Oh yes. Especially Cheyenne used to

Good With Children?: 
No..I wouldn't trust them

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Guilty

Love What He Does?: 
Cheyenne- Jumping and dressage! Yes she loves it. She'll try anything though.
Coke- Shows all round, but would rather just run. (ex- barrel horse)

Personality Traits: 
Cheyenne- Right in your pocket
Coke- more stand off ish, getting friendlier though

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 

Friends At Home?: 


Past Home?: 
Cheyenne- a tooon of places
Coke- We're only her 2nd


Past Life?: 
Huh?

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yep. Also quite a bit
Only Cheyenne

Dressage?: 
yes, a lot! With both

Fallen Off?: 
Oh yeah lol

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes >.<

Slept in His Stall?: 
Yes

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
nothing too bad

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
all the time

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep 

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes! 

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes, It wasn't her fault though

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Nah

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yes

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
neither? Spurs I guess

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Both!

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena, but trails sometimes

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Euth? Atleast then you know it wasn't painful and long

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
paddock

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots if heavier work. Polos for lighter

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
overreach

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback 

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Nah, they refuse haha

Any human foods he loves?: 
Anything..

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes! 

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... sounds like fun!

Even done vaulting?: 
Yes! A little bit

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Not my very favorite horse, but several very loved ones, yes.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Yes 

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Not yet.

Do you like helmets?: 
No, but I like my head.. so yeah I guess I kinda do!

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Push buttons are fun occasionally, I love the whole training process way better. If they're finished like that because of my work, it's so much more fun.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Some old jumping saddle, and a wintec dressage. Looking for nicer ones though.
Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
no... That would be really tough..


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/fun-horsey-survey-i-found-d-42460/#ixzz21fIRqhXk


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

Your Name: 
Gabrielle

Your Age: 
15 

Your Horse’s Name: 
Chance

Show Name: 
Lincoln's Last Chance

Discipline: 
She's done a lot before I started riding her. Western, Dressage, Jumping. But I'm working on both dressage and jumping.

Bad Habits: 
Gets distracted easily

Markings: 
Face- Bald
Legs- Nothing on front but half pastern and sock on back legs.

Gender: 
Mare

Age: 
19

Breed: 
Shire x

History: 
Born and lived in Canada until my barn bought him this spring. The barn owner was trying to get her since she was born but she couldn't. That's a different story though. 

Favorite Treats: 
Carrots!

Home: 
Ravenwood Farm. Stall next to the hay!

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Once. We had a new horse at the barn and the horse with the stall next to him (her brother) was freaking out all day. She was just acting weird and then starting the whole bucking and rearing fit. 

Rear?: 
^

Jump?: 
Yep, up to 3 foot. Not very confident so we get a lot of refusals but were working on it

Load Easily?: 
Yep 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Most days, push button. But we all have those other days... haha

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Colic'd the other week, she's fine now. Has asthma too.

Like Human Food?: 
Yes!

Saddle: 
All Purpose

Pad Color:
Usually the blue and pink or the all pink one. 

Halter Color: 
Blue with brown fake leather 

Lead Color?: 
Blue 

Lunge Well?: 
Yup!

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 


Have Good Manners?: 
She's a good girl

Bite?: 
Nope

Good With Children?: 
She's good with everyone!

School Horse?: 
Yes

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Guilty

Love What He Does?: 
She *loves* dressage!

Personality Traits: 
Picks and chooses who she likes and doesn't like. Pretty quite and takes a little while to get to know her. Not one of those horses that are loud and easy to figure out. 

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Austin!

Friends At Home?: 
Austin

Past Home?: 
Canada

Past Life?: 
Huh? Hahaha!

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yes!

Dressage?: 
Love it!

Fallen Off?: 
Not on her yet!

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Mhhmmm! 

Slept in His Stall?: 
no

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
No thank god.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes! The best!

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Painful but yes!

Ridden Bareback?: 
Once a week!

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
NO. OMG DYING TO.

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Haven't had to yet...

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No that's a crazy amount!

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
I work with the problem horses if that counts?

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
No

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Never did it.

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Thoroughbred

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Depends I prefer a snaffle but kimberwicks are magical
Same!

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
All-Purpose

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Indoor. I know I'm weird... I usually get more done inside though. Unless it's ridiculously hot then I go outside.

Arena or Trails: 
Arena... I love trails though.

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
How about none?
But if a horse was in a ton of pain it would be easier for euthinization. I wouldn't want them to go through the pain if it's there time anyways.  Sad to think about.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock with half chaps!

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
Peanut Butter & Jelly Sandwich! One of the horses at the barn loves Root Beer Floats!

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No!

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope. 

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... sounds like fun!!

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Not yet

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Not yet. But ughh... that sounds amazing.

Do you like helmets?: 
I'd rather not where it but its a rule and I would feel too vulnerable without it.

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
It depends on the day, I like push-button at shows but greenies are fun to work with (Same!)

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
all-purpose

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
Hopefully someday!

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Don’t talk to me about that.

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/fun-horsey-survey-i-found-d-42460/#ixzz21fwxPMvW


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Your Name: 
Emma

Your Age: 
22

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Shaggy

Show Name:
He doesn't have a show name but his registered name is Spade of Peace Point

Discipline: 
English 

Bad Habits: 
Nothing other than not standing still when I need him to sometimes

Markings: 
Black

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
8

Breed: 
Morgan

History: 
Shaggy was my first ever big purchase. I bought him from a really nice lady in GA. My EX trainer found him. I was still every new to horses then and I wasn't able to go see him before buying him which is every risky but I took the risk and it was the best decision I ever made! Shaggy has turned out to be the best horse anyone could ever own!

Favorite Treats: 
Anything you put in front of him lol

Home: 
The pastures where I board him.

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Nope never.

Rear?: 
One time going up a small hill.

Jump?: 
yup.

Load Easily?: 
Don't know never loaded him.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Push Button 

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
Yes

Saddle: 
Wintec All Purpose

Pad Color:
Purple

Halter Color: 
Purple

Lead Color?: 
Purple, green, and pink

Lunge Well?: 
Sometimes.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
huh? Jumping I guess.

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes. Does need to work on standing still tho....

Bite?: 
Nope

Good With Children?: 
Yes!

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yup

Get Pampered?: 
yup hes a pampered pooch!

Love What He Does?: 
He loves Jumping

Personality Traits: 
Loves to be in your face!

Love His Home?: 
Yup

Stall Buddies?: 
Pastures kept so Pasture buddies - Blaze, Pozi, Teddy, and Luke

Friends At Home?: 
Blaze, Pozi, Teddy, and Luke

Past Home?: 
GA

Past Life?: 
???

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yup!

Dressage?: 
Yup every time I ride I do dressage (since dressage means training in french!) lol

Fallen Off?: 
yup twice on my butt.

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yup

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yup

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yup

Hacked?: 
Yup

Showed?: 
Nope.

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yup

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yup

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yup

Slept in His Stall?: 
Nope

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Not yet *knocks on wood*

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
yup

Ridden With No Tack?: 
No but I really want to try it!

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yup

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yup love it!

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
sort of. Does jumping logs count?

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yeah it wasn't his fault. It was my ex trainers fault.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
nope never had that much money to spend!

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Nope

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
working on it.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle 

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
All Purpose

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Both

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Both

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
None.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Splint boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No but I really want too!

Any human foods he loves?: 
humm Shaggy tried carrot cake once lol

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No but I would love too!

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yup.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
Nope but seen a rider do it at the dixie stampede

Even done vaulting?: 
No. But does standing on my horse count?

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yes!

Do you like helmets?: 
yup

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Push Button

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Wintec All Purpose 

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I own my own horse 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
dont wanna think about about that


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Your Name: 
Meiko

Your Age: 
24

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Brock

Show Name: 
The Evil Horse of Doom (soon to be registered)

Discipline: 
Dressage. Wannabe bronco.

Bad Habits: 
When he forgets his manners? Bucking, kicking, rearing, biting other horses, slamming people against things, charging through the lead, refusing to move, chasing dogs. Pretty much everything in the book bar bolting (far too much exercise involved).

Markings: 
Star and stripe, four perfectly matched white socks (it was a sign, should've listened to the saying lol...)

Gender: 
Gelding, wannabe stallion, possible rig

Age: 
9 on Wednesday

Breed: 
TBx (possibly Andy)

History: 
Been nowhere, done nothin' kind of horse - I think he'd done a few trails and a bit of jumping, some basic flatwork. Not much stuff.

Favorite Treats: 
Licorice

Home: 
A paddock all to himself, to keep him away from the girls (he's naughty with them) and the guys (he's nasty with them).

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Often and big

Rear?: 
A few small ones on the lead, around alpha geldings and stallions. Got into BIG trouble.

Jump?: 
Like a kangaroo, but I don't jump

Load Easily?: 
So long as his girlfriend's already in the truck. Otherwise he just stands there. And stands. And stands.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
I'm not sure green's the right word, he's far too clever and has far too many tricks. And he can be pretty push-button when he's good.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
A few colds, that's all. Hopefully that WILL be all.

Like Human Food?: 
Not really. Unless you're talking about humans AS food. Then he loves it.

Saddle: 
Passier Relevant, Havana

Pad Color:
White

Halter Color: 
Synthetic - black, rope - sky blue

Lead Color?: 
Black 6ft, blue 6ft, white 12ft training

Lunge Well?: 
He does now - free and line

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Not with me

Have Good Manners?: 
When he's put in his place, yes. At all other times, and with nervous people, NO.

Bite?: 
Mostly horses and children. Hasn't bitten me.

Good With Children?: 
No. No no no.

School Horse?: 
I'd like him to be a part-time school horse one day - I think it'd do him good, and teach his riders a lot.

Good With Strangers?: 
Doesn't meet too many.

Get Pampered?: 
Definitely not.

Love What He Does?: 
Nope. It's work. He wants to eat.

Personality Traits: 
Split. Half evil, half dozy. You never know which half you'll get.

Love His Home?: 
Of course, although he's not so keen on the hill. More exercise involved getting to the feed.

Stall Buddies?: 
When he was stalled...his girlfriend Star, my friend's little chestnut TB mare.

Friends At Home?: 
None.

Past Home?: 
Close to where he is now. A paddock. Then in a stable.

Past Life?: 
Pasture puff, mostly.

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yep

Dressage?: 
Not competitively, but yes I do it.

Fallen Off?: 
Too many times to remember

Picked a Hoof?: 
Of course!

Groomed?: 
Ditto

Cleaned Tack?: 
I love it!

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yep

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Nope. Not my scene.

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yep.

Kissed a Nose?: 
Not Brock's. He's nippy if you kiss. But yes, I kiss the friendly ones.

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yep!

Slept in His Stall?: 
Not unless I wanted to die a gruesome, bloody death.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Only a broken toe so far, plus concussion, and lots and lots of bruises.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
99% of the time.

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Nope

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Lots

Ridden Bareback?: 
A few times, not on Brock

Cross country Jumped?: 
Nope. 

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
No

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No! Wouldn't, either.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yep!!

Mixed Feed?: 
Of course.

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yep. Busy city ones, too.

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Special hay? I've bought lucerne, oaten and wheaten hay, along with pasture hay in the past. And red clover, but not for Brock.

Taught a Lesson?: 
Nope. I'm not a natural teacher.

Trained a Horse?: 
In the process.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yep, and iodine.

Given Dewormers?: 
Yep. Brock is surprisingly good. Star is a nightmare.

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yep. Not that I'd term it that really.

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB, any time

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop - or preferably a dressage whip

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
AP

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Either, matters which day

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Depends on the circumstances

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jodhpurs

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted every time

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Neither

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell boots

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Not with Brock, but with other horses

Any human foods he loves?: 
Humans. As food. See above.

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yup

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No. Eek. Not a jumper.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No. I'm rotten at that kind of thing.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No. I don't even cry at funerals.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Not used them, except for my arthritic knees...

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yes lol. Only I was in a park. So kind of tame...

Do you like helmets?: 
YES. Saved my brains a few times. I need my brains to work. I need to work to keep a horse. So I need a helmet.

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Greenies. Or anything challenging really. Nice to see progress. Don't mind having a lesson on a horse that knows its stuff, though.

What kind of saddle do you own?:
Passier Relevant, Havana

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
A small property, not a farm. Possibly self-sufficient.

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
He's mine.

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Nope. But I would. Not one to abandon an animal in their final moments.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

ou and Your Horse

Your Name: 
Victoria

Your Age: 
20

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Fitzroy

Show Name: 
Khalswitz

Discipline: 
Bit of everything English, but most commonly under saddle classes and eventing

Bad Habits: 
When he's in a bad mood, he can pull off trailers, refuse to load, barge people over, pull out of your hands and run away from you, break fences, break lead ropes... but always with people other than me. Maybe I'm just ready for him... with me he sticks his head up in the air when I bridle him, but thankfully I'm tall enough to reach anyway.

Markings: 
Four white socks and a white squiggly stripe

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
15

Breed: 
3/4 TB, 1/4 WB

History: 
He was bred by a friend of mine, always liked him... he was sold to another friend of mine, who had no end of rouble with him, and ended up offering him to me for nothing to be rid of him. He's been no problem, behaviour or soundness wise, with me ever

Favorite Treats: 
Anything, he's so food-obsessed, even for a horse...

Home: 
A nearby yard

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Nope

Rear?: 
Nope

Jump?: 
Our top height atm is around 3'3" at home, max 3" competing

Load Easily?: 
Not always... prefers lorries to trailers

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Closer to push button than green - but he won't give you everything or really try unless you know how to push his buttons properly!

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Not with me (touchwood) but he has had a few injuries and a tieback op for roaring as well...

Like Human Food?: 
Probably, but I've never fed him any. Strict mum.

Saddle: 
Thorowgood high wither GP

Pad Color:
Purple and navy

Halter Color: 
Light and dark purple

Lead Color?: 
Dark purple

Lunge Well?: 
Yes

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
He's hacked, evented, hunted, showjumped, done dressage, done under-saddle showing, endurance, mounted games... the list goes on

Have Good Manners?: 
My sister would say no, but he's mostly good - he can be a bit pushy, but in an affectionate, give-me-attention sort of way

Bite?: 
Nope

Good With Children?: 
Totally. He loves the attention. Can be a bit pushy though so I'd never leave them unattended.

School Horse?: 
Yes

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Far too much 

Love What He Does?: 
Seems to. He gets bored with dressage, but loves to jump, especially xc, and loves hacking.

Personality Traits: 
He's very affectionate, and a very emotional horse - hates being shouted at or treated roughly, but if you give him some love and some sweeties he'll do anything for you. Not the most patient horse in the world either, and a bit of a wuss, but a sweetheart.

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
A 13.2hh welsh C named Bud and a 16.3hh IDxTB called Freddie, both also bay and very sweet.

Friends At Home?: 
Bud and Freddie

Past Home?: 
The yard that I work at - the place he was born!

Past Life?: 
?

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Plenty

Dressage?: 
Plenty

Fallen Off?: 
Far too often... although only once in the last three years, touch wood.

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes. My last horse I would spend hours doing this.

Slept in His Stall?: 
No - field kept.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Yes - hospitalised with suspected neck fracture and brain damage. Thankfully not as bad as that, but a while in hospital nonetheless

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes, but my horse has really high withers and a bouncy trot and it HURTS.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Plenty.

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep Yep

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yes, so fun.

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes. Because of several.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No, I've never even spent that on a horse.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes, D.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB every time - sorry to you Americans 

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle every time

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs - the dressage legal kind, not cowboy ones

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Not sure I know what a close-contact is... not a term I've heard before. Is that a treeless or like a jumping saddle? Either way, GP for me.

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Both, but I do love competing.

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Free-rein

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Both, but not at the same time 

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Depends, doesn't it?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Overreach

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes

Any human foods he loves?: 
He would probably eat anything, but not going to offer him!

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes 

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Not yet.

Do you like helmets?: 
YES

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
A bit of both - it's nice to have things to work on, but also nice to know you can go out and compete and get further in your own riding too. Can I have one of each please? 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Thorowgood high wither GP

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Nope .


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Your Name: 
Gina

Your Age: 
29

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Gracie
Chip

Show Name: 
Dare to Dream
Chipotle

Discipline: 
Gracie-Eventing
Chip-Dressage and hunters

Bad Habits: 
Gracie weaves and paces, general neurosis (she is the Neurotic Mare (tm))
Chip is mouthy

Markings: 
G-chestnut overo
C-smutty buckskin

Gender: 
G-Mare
C-Gelding

Age: 
G-16
C-9

Breed: 
G-Paint
C-QH

History: 
G-I got her when she was 4 years old, she was owned by a local cutter who had purchased her for his daughter as a WP horse, but she sort of flunked
C- he was born where I was boarding at the time (at mls's farm, who posts here), he was the ugliest and the cutest foal I had ever seen, I had to have him

Favorite Treats: 
G-carrots and Wheat Thins
C- "stud muffins"

Home: 
G-friend's private farm
C-my former trainer's fancy schmancy dressage barn (for the summer)

Your Horse

Buck?: 
G-Not without good reason (pinch saddle)
C-He used to do it often when training him over fences, he would get proud of himself and buck, now he will kick at the dressage whip on occasion, but nothing bad, he is very very ticklish

Rear?: 
G-she is sort of an expert at it, though it's been a while, she still has a tendency to get light up front
C-never

Jump?: 
G- Yes  highest we've done is 3'9" on a hunter pace, I evented her BN and N (2'7" and 2'11"). These days we stick to under 2'6", she's 16 now and I want to take it easier on her
C- Packer over fences, keep him under 2'6" as well, he is a short horse

Load Easily?: 
Both are very easy loaders

Greenie or Push Button?: 
G- Not green, but not push button, always been a complicated ride.
C- Easy to ride, big engine, easy to put on the aids, good attitude  <3 him

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
G- No, touch wood.
C- Tried to sever his tendon when he was a 3yo, luckily just nicked it and it healed completely

Like Human Food?: 
Yes!

Saddle: 
Beval The Natural flat close contact
Circuit Elite XC
Wintec Pro dressage

Pad Color:
I have too many saddle pads, most are purple, navy, or burgundy.

Halter Color: 
G-brown leather with blue padding
C-brown leather with fancy stitching

Lead Color?: 
G- navy
C- burgundy

Lunge Well?: 
G- yes, perfectly, she will longe around me on a 20m circle even in our 220x120 indoor arena
C- yes, as long as there are no side reins

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
G-straight dressage, trail riding, team sorting (eeek, that was always scary on her), show jumping, jumper derby, field hunting, hunter trials, barrel racing and other games... she gets around!
C- cross country clinics, field hunting, hunter pace/hunter trials, jumpers, trail riding

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes to both

Bite?: 
G- Never
C- sometimes, but only me, it's obnoxious

Good With Children?: 
both are

School Horse?: 
Gracie, no, my friend is borrowing Chip right now for her dressage lessons

Good With Strangers?: 
G- no
C- equal opportunity social butterfly

Get Pampered?: 
yes

Love What He Does?: 
both do

Personality Traits: 
G- neurotic and a worrier, but very friendly with people she knows, forward/hot under saddle but relaxed/sleepy in the crossties
C-big puppy dog/pocket pony, has people-like eyes, he practically speaks english, almost creepy in a way

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
G-her next door neighbor is western pleasure extraordinaire Phoebe, and across the row neighbor is D, an OTTB that is nice to her when nobody else is 
C- a Friesian named Valentino, a WB named Gold Digger and another QH named Chip

Friends At Home?: 
G- D, Apache Joe, Bo, and Raven
C-Grady, Special and Discover

Past Home?: 
G- had 5 homes before me
C- always been with me 

Past Life?: 
G- had a troubled past life
C- old soul, sent here to save me from myself 

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
alla the time

Dressage?: 
of course

Fallen Off?: 
yes, most recently was Tuesday night

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes >.<

Slept in His Stall?: 
yep

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
broke my back, tailbone and ankle, all in one fall

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
yep

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yep

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes, but try to avoid it, I'm allergic to horse hair and hives down there is no fun at all

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
I live for XC... eventing isn't what I do, it's who I am

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
yes, too many times

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
never

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yes

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
close contact

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
trails



Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
paddock

Fitted or Square: 
square with half pad

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
tack

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
G- Olive Garden breadsticks
C- tacos

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
no

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
no, been close, but no cigar

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
no

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
yes, and singing "shoulda been a cowboy" by toby keith

Do you like helmets?: 
every ride. every time.

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I like them all

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
listed them above

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
nope, I like boarding, I'm allergic to everything horse

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse :grin:


----------



## horsedreamer21 (Jul 10, 2011)

*You and Your Horse

*Your Name: 
kaitlyn

Your Age: 
16

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Lilly

Show Name: 
doesnt have one

Discipline: 
pleasure

Bad Habits: 
runs away when you try to catch her, lazy

Markings: 
Blaze and a coronet

Gender: 
mare

Age: 
16

Breed: 
quarter horse

History: 
Well my grandparents bought Lilly for us grandkids (even though im the only one that rides her) for christmas way back when i was in 6th grade. Basically we just use her for pleasure and trail, but we dont go out to claremore (where she lives) enough to ride her so she is a sour puss when you try to ride her lol 

Favorite Treats: 
rarely eats treats....when you try to feed her treats she doesnt eat them 

Home: 
on my grandparents farm 

Your Horse

Buck?: 
yes she does, once anyway, other times she tenses up like she is going too

Rear?: 
nope

Jump?: 
over a ditch ; she isnt a jumping horse 

Load Easily?: 
idk

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Push Button 

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
i have no idea...like i said she rarely eats treats...

Saddle: 
western saddle, idk what brand it is

Pad Color:
i dont remember but i think its a red-brownish color maybe

Halter Color: 
red...depends on which one she is wearing

Lead Color?: 
blue or purple

Lunge Well?: 
idk ?

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
ummm...idk ?

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, sometimes

Bite?: 
nope

Good With Children?: 
well...i wouldnt say she is great with children

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
not really  i hardly get to see her :,(

Love What He Does?: 
Im sure she does since she gets to be lazy

Personality Traits: 
lazy ! sour puss , can be sweet at times

Love His Home?: 
hmmmm...

Stall Buddies?: 
cows...and neighbor horses . she lives in a pasture

Friends At Home?: 
Cows ? and neighbor horses

Past Home?: 
has no clue

Past Life?: 
has no clue

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes, when i was little and took lessons

Dressage?: 
never tried it  i wish too though

Fallen Off?: 
Oh yeah lol

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
nope 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
nope

Hacked?: 
huh ? 

Showed?: 
no 

Checked for Lameness?: 
maybe ?.... depends on how you look at this...

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes <3

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes >.<

Slept in His Stall?: 
i wish =\

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
nope

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
bareback...that count ?

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yup

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yup

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
jumped over a ditch....that count ?

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
nope

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
nope

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
nope

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
nope

Taught a Lesson?: 
nope

Trained a Horse?: 
nope

Used Thrush Buster?: 
never heard...

Given Dewormers?: 
to my rabbits...not my horse though

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
i could...

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
quarter horse

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle i guess

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
all-purpose...its the only one i ever used

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
hmmm

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
both

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
neither

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
both !

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
paddock

Fitted or Square: 
?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
polo wraps...only thing i used 

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
bell i guess

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
I WISH !!!

Any human foods he loves?: 
none

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
nope

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
yes

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No but i kinda want too 

Even done vaulting?: 
Nope

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
nope

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
nope

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
Nope thank god

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
someday i will

Do you like helmets?: 
sometimes

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I have no idea

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
western even though I would like an english all-purpose saddle

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
yes and also my dream horse

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
too soon to talk about XP

wow i sound pretty stupid XP I need to get out to ride more


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

*You and Your Horse*

Your Name: 
N/A

Your Age: 
22

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Drifter

Show Name: 
Desperado Drifter

Discipline: 
English (Eventing), Western (barrel racing), trail

Bad Habits: 
He can be a little herd sour on the trails, but he is making improvements!

Markings: 
white blaze up the right side of his face, snip, star, brand on left hip, scar on right hip

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
9!

Breed: 
Appendix QH

History: 
I got him from a woman who bought him from an auction for $300. I worked with him, and when she wanted to sale I bought him for $1000. Used his brand to track down his breeder and get his papers. Discovered he has Zippo Pine Bar and Poco Bueno on his sire's side and Seattle Slew, Native Dancer and Bold Ruler on his dam's. He belonged to the Breeder's son. Was meant to be a western pleasure horse. When Drifter was 2, the son died in a car accident. Breeder sold Drifter and lost track of him. He was glad to hear he was doing ok and that I had found him.

Favorite Treats: 
ANYTHING

Home: 
The gelding pasture at the boarding facility near where I go to school

Your Horse

Buck?: 
only occasionally at flies.

Rear?: 
Only little half hops. And they haven't happened in quite a while

Jump?: 
Yes, 3’ max ATM

Load Easily?: 
Yep! Self loads like a charm

Greenie or Push Button?: 
I would say somewhere perfectly in the middle 

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
the wound that gave him his scar was pretty epic. 

Like Human Food?: 
Yes! Pringles and freeze pops

Saddle: 
Crosby, Close Contact

Pad Color:
Hunter Green

Halter Color: 
Blue rope halter

Lead Color?: 
same as halter

Lunge Well?: 
Free lunge yes. 
We are working on lunging with a line. It freaks him out

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
I guess? Poor guy has been made to do it all. 

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes!

Bite?: 
He did. We've nipped that habit in the bud (hahahaha ok. Excuse the pun. sorry)

Good With Children?: 
AMAZING! I teach lessons on him  He is my gentle giant

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Guilty 

Love What He Does?: 
He loves trail riding, barrels, jumping and xc.
He hates dressage, but we're getting there

Personality Traits: 
He was very aloof and depressed when I got him. Now he is perky, happy to see me and affectionate to every one. I love the change

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
He stays in a 100 acre pasture with 31 other geldings. His little group consists of an arabian named Busch (his BFF), a warmblood named Blaze, a palomino named Cash, a paint named Ricky and a andaluasian (sp?) named Kaleefa.

Friends At Home?: 
Same as above

Past Home?: 
Texas, Oklahoma, 5 mins away from his current barn, an hour away from current barn, and about 2 other locations here In mississippi (that I know of anyways)

*
Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes.

Dressage?: 
Yep! What a work out!

Fallen Off?: 
Oh yeah, just recently in fact haha

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
Nope. He doesnt have a stall. He would destroy it

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
injured yes. But thankfully nothing TOO serious yet (knock on wood. I've been lucky my 16 years of riding)

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. It’s amazing.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
yep

Ridden Bareback?: 
Always

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Favorite thing ever!

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Nope

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
nope

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That. *

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Both!

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
It would depend on the situation

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
both

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Fitted

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
wraps

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random. 
*
Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
pringles and freeze pops

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes! 

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... 

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Not yet.

Do you like helmets?: 
depends

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
They both have their lessons to teach 

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
None at the moment. We are in between

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
no

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own him 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Not Drifter. But my hgih school horse, yes. I will never do that again. It was horrible to watch


----------



## TBrider (Aug 6, 2012)

Your Name: 
TBrider

Your Age: 
?
Your Horse..’s Name: 
Bodi
Show Name: 
Confirm Order

Discipline: 
English (Hunters,Dressage)
Trail riding
Ex-racehorse

Bad Habits: 
laziness

Markings: 
n/a

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
17

Breed: 
TB

History: 
Racehorse then hunter then dressage now i lease him

Favorite Treats: 
ranch candy

Home: 
barn

Your Horse

Buck?: 
never

Rear?: 
never he is an angel

Jump?: 
used to. he is out of shape

Load Easily?: 
Yep :grin:

Greenie or Push Button?: 
not push button but def not green

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
carrots and apples

Saddle: 
all purpose

Pad Color:
plaid. Its so cute!

Halter Color: 
Maroon

Lead Color?: 
Blue 

Lunge Well?: 
Hehehe on occasion

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Used to race. Rode him western but he looks funny b/c he is so TBish

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, very good boy.

Bite?: 
NO

Good With Children?: 
OMG yes! so gentle around kids
School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Guilty as charged

Love What He Does?: 
hope so

Personality Traits: 
spoied sweetie! nicker to me when i visit the barn

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Not really

Friends At Home?: 
Addie

Past Home?: lots of places


Past Life?: 
Show horse

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes.

Dressage?: 
Yep.

Fallen Off?: 
Oh yeah lol

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes >.<

Slept in His Stall?: 
no

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. It’s amazing.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes all the time

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep Yep

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
NOt yet

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes, when Traveler buced me off and when Ally Cat died

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
I don’t think so lol.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes,

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes on Bobbie Sox

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes, unti the horse bit me

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB or cross

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle, the gentler the better

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Both

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
How about none?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Huh?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Not on my horse but on a camp horse

Any human foods he loves?: 
no

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
nope
Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... sounds like fun!

Even done vaulting?: 
Yes at camp. I sucked but it was fun

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes 

no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Not yet.

Do you like helmets?: 
Lol...yes 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
It depends on the day, I like push-button at shows but greenies are fun to work with

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
an invisible one

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
possibly. * begs parents*

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Not for sleep as in gone forever but for the seditive for hoc injections yah


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Your Name: 
Erin

Your Age: 
15

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Buddy and Rusty

Show Name: 
My Shadow Buddy

Discipline: 
western
reining

Bad Habits: 
spooky

Markings: 
star

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
11

Breed: 
Appendix QH

History: 
he raced twice when he was two and then a guy did some roping off him then we got him about 4 or 5 years ago and I've been doing some beginner reining stuff, basic western foundation work, and trail riding with him.

Favorite Treats: 
popice

Home: 
pasture

Your Horse

Buck?: 
no

Rear?: 
no

Jump?: 
yeah right 

Load Easily?: 
Yep 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Most of the time push button but I have to remind him of some things

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Not that I know of

Like Human Food?: 
The sweet stuff

Saddle: 
Circle Y

Pad Color:
uh it's like bluish black

Halter Color: 
Blue

Lead Color?: 
Blue 

Lunge Well?: 
yeah he's pretty good

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
uh...

Have Good Manners?: 
yeah like 98% of the time

Bite?: 
not people but he chews on clothes

Good With Children?: 
Oh he loves everyone!

Shool Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes- he loves everyone!


Love What He Does?: 
I think so

Personality Traits: 
very friendly, up in your space kinda horse, somethimes he soo laid back but sometimes you can see the 1/4 TB he's got in him!

Love His Home?: 
Yeah he's got good buddies here 

Stall Buddies?: 
No

Friends At Home?: 
Ace

Past Home?: 
In TN

Past Life?: 
A big teddy bear 

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yeah badly

Dressage?: 
Once on a friends horse in Lexington

Fallen Off?: 
Yep- who hasn't?

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
no 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
No, but there will come a day...

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
not yet 

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
All the time

Ridden Bareback?: 
All the time

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
no

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
no

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
no

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yes- for white lines disease

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
uh...

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
I don't use wither often

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
uh I'm western so...

English or Western: 
wester

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
disciplne

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
both

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Neither! but natural I guess

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
western!

Fitted or Square: 
western

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
both

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
Sweet stuff 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
no but my horse is an x racehorse

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
no

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
No

Do you like helmets?: 
sometimes

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Depends because it's fun to ride horses that know what they're doing but greenies give me a challenge

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Circle Y

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
I was there


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

*You and Your Horse
*
Your Name: 
Ivy

Your Age: 
16 in 4 days

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Quin

Show Name: 
Quintessence

Discipline: 
English. Hopefully pony hunters or pony jumpers one day... not sure which yet. 

Bad Habits: 
He likes to rub his head all over you. 

Markings: 
Buttermilk buckskin with right hind sock

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
6

Breed: 
Gotland/Welsh/TB cross

History: 
I'm leasing him from my mom's college friend, up until now he hasn't done much besides live in a pasture, so he's still pretty people shy but getting better.

Favorite Treats: 
Grass 

Home: 
Currently on stall board

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Not unless you try riding him bareback... baaaad idea.

Rear?: 
Nope.

Jump?: 
Yes, hasn't jumped higher than 18" yet but he's learning quickly and will be moving up soon

Load Easily?: 
Yep 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Very very green

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
Nope

Saddle: 
M. Toulouse Natina, Close Contact

Pad Color:
Purple

Halter Color: 
Leather, so brown

Lead Color?: 
Blue 

Lunge Well?: 
Free lunges, haven't tried lunging him with a lunge line yet

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Have never tried

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, but he's very nervous around people

Bite?: 
Nope. He learned not to try pretty quickly.

Good With Children?: 
Would not let a child on him at this point. On the ground, sure, as long as they are calm.

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Not really

Get Pampered?: 
He doesn't like treats so not in that way, he loves to be scratched though so he gets lots of that

Love What He Does?: 
He lhas a very short attention span but he likes to jump

Personality Traits: 
very calm and friendly as long as you don't surprise him, always very sweet and respectful

Love His Home?: 
He probably wishes he had turnout board

Stall Buddies?: 
his neighbor Tori (although I'm not sure he knows she exists), the only other pony on the property who lives in a paddock a few yard from his stall, and his best friend on the farm are Darcy and Bob, who he can see over the fence in his limited turnout area. They're about twice his size but so sweet to him!

Friends At Home?: 
His full brother Tristik

Past Home?: 
About an hour from here

Past Life?: 
Pasture ornament 

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes, almost daily (on different horses)

Dressage?: 
Occasionally, never had any real dressage training though. I'd love to!

Fallen Off?: 
More than I'd like to remember xD

Picked a Hoof?: 
Several times a day

Groomed?: 
Again, several times a day

Cleaned Tack?: 
Every day 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Of course lol

Slept in His Stall?: 
Nope

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Nope (knock on wood)

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes! Oh the pain!

Ridden Bareback?: 
Love it! Just not on Quin, he'll buck you off.

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
My favorite!

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Not Quin.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Ahhh no.

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
yes

Mixed Feed?: 
no

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes, but not an official lesson, just coaching my friend. Does that count?

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes, and I'm currently training Quin.

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes, eww.

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Thoroughbred <3

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle, always.

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close contact

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure, but I love to show too.

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
What?

Indoor or Outdoor: 
It depends on the weather, horse, and activity, but I love riding in the outdoor.

Arena or Trails: 
Arena, but trails are fun.

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Well obviously it would be nice if my horse could die naturally of old age.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
What?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Either

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack, but love both.

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No 

Any human foods he loves?: 
No, he won't even eat horse treats! Except carrots, sometimes.

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes! Loooove!

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Uh. No. That's like, 5'8". I don't know that I ever will jump that high! Although, I would like to one day!

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don’t have time?: 
Unfortunately not because I can't drive yet.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... 

Even done vaulting?: 
I can't mount a 12.2hh pony bareback or stand up on a stationary horse, I really doubt I'd be able to do vaulting.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No, I just recently started showing and I'm not that good yet!

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Ugh. Did say goodbye to TWO of my favorite horses, crying, just before they were euthanized (different days. Not good days.)

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
What? Not that I can think of...

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Not yet.

Do you like helmets?: 
I like my life and I'm sure they've saved that several times, so yes.

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Uh, kind of ashamed to admit it but I do love the push buttons xD
But greenies are a nice challange and really fun to work with. I love my guy!

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
M. Toulouse Natina close contact

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
No, sadly I'm too tall to really show him successfully, but I hope he finds a great home.

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No. I don't know if I could bear to.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Your Name: 
Corazon

Your Age: 
3 days away from 19

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Rusty, Knight

Show Name: 
Ima Mr. Docs Zan Bar, Basks Nite Affair

Discipline: 
Hunter, English Pleasure

Bad Habits: 
Rusty: Stubborn loader, lazy, always seems to get me injured somehow!, sometimes kicks other horses, bad picking up his right lead, heavy on the forehand. Knight: Likes to buck a bit at the canter, lazy

Markings: 
Rusty: small star stripe, Knight: stripe, snip, star

Gender: 
Geldings

Age: 
11, 18

Breed: 
Quarter Horse, Arabian

History: 
Rusty: Born in Missouri, was trained mostly as a trail horse for the first nine years of his life. Dabbled in 4H and even jumping. I got him, and we did 4H stuff, and then this last year, he finally became a hunter in training. Knight: Born in Wisconsin, lived in Minnesota at a HUS Arab barn and taught kids lessons. Then bought and moved out to the country, where he continued to show and was taught some western. Then he came to me and is used as a trail horse and a horse for people who don't know much about riding.

Favorite Treats: 
Both are picky, so manufactured horse treats.

Home: 
My home

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Rusty: No. Knight: Occasionally

Rear?: 
Rusty: No. Knight: No.

Jump?: 
Rusty: A hunter, up to 3'. Knight: We've dabbled to 2'3' but he isn't a jumping horse at all.

Load Easily?: 
Rusty: Ehh...he needs a lunge whip behind his butt. Knight: Like a champ.

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Rusty is just strong willed but not green, and Knight is just about push button. 

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Rusty: No. Knight: Colicked. 

Like Human Food?: 
The usual. 

Saddle: 
Gold Medal Close Contact

Pad Color:
Rusty blue, Knight purple
Halter Color: 
Rusty blue, Knight purple

Lead Color?: 
Same as halter.

Lunge Well?: 
Rusty does ok, Knight is fantastic.

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Rusty: western pleasure, trailed, games, bareback Knight: jumped, western pleasure, bareback, trails

Have Good Manners?: 
Rusty: sometimes, Knight yes.

Bite?: 
Rusty used to, Knight no.

Good With Children?: 
Yes. But I don't trust Rusty unsupervised.

School Horse?: 
Both could be, Knight was. 

Good With Strangers?: 
Both yes, Knight more so.

Get Pampered?: 
They're my babies.

Love What He Does?: 
Rusty's always happy to jump, and Knight just loves the attention.

Personality Traits: 
Rusty: Too smart for his owner at times, sly, strong-willed, stubborn, standoffish, but down deep he loves attention, and he usually does what I want him to do, fast learner, calm, trusty

Knight: Affectionate, a little skittish sometimes, patient, obedient, a little bit of dementia in there...

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
They're outside in the field.

Friends At Home?: 
Dolly and Snowy, unfortunately. 

Past Home?: 
Forest City, Iowa for Rusty, Red Wing, Minnesota for Knight

Past Life?: 
Both were shown but more pasture puffs when I got them.

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yep.

Dressage?: 
A bit.

Fallen Off?: 
Oh boy yes.

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes. 

Slept in His Stall?: 
No.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Not really. Just a hematoma on my calf and a sprained pinky. I'm lucky. 

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Yeppers.

Ridden With No Tack?: 
No...well, does a halter and lead count as tack?

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yuck yes.

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
On homemade jumps. 

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes, usually when I get frustrated.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Uh-uh. 

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Nope, we bale our own. 

Taught a Lesson?: 
To my friends and family.

Trained a Horse?: 
Sorta. Rusty is trained to jump now, right?

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
No, don't join up.

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Thoroughbred.

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle 

Spurs or Crop: 
Ehh...neither. 

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
close contact.

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Depends. 

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
A little of both. 

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Depends on the weather.

Arena or Trails: 
I like both. 

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Depends on the situation.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall boots. 

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Uhh...

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Overreach

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

Random. 

Any human foods he loves?: 
The usual apples and carrots. 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Not even close, and I'm short!

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Fortunately no.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
No, more like Anne of Green Gables. 

Do you like helmets?: 
Love. 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
A horse with basic training that has a few quirks.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Gold Medal cc

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
What kind of sick question is that?


----------



## Canteringleap (Aug 5, 2012)

Your Name: 
Toni

Your Age: 
18

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Beachy

Show Name: 
Beached as bro

Discipline: 
English - Dressage/eventing

Bad Habits: 
Momentary loss of breaks. Gets quickly frustrated.

Markings: 
Star, speck on nose, random speck on wither. 

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
13

Breed: 
Thoroughbred 

Favorite Treats: 
Anything you think you're having for lunch - Included but not limited to salami sandwich, banana, cookies, ice cream. (But mainly just mints  ) 

Home: 
Paddocked - Not ever in a stall. 

Your Horse

Buck?: 
When he has just been brought back into work, or when he's having a good hoon  

Rear?: 
Never. Touch wood.

Jump?: 
Not in the last few weeks - Its spring almost here, Sticking to the dressage until I find my brakes 

Load Easily?: 
Used to with old owner, however he had a bad experience when being loaded (Still fine to actually travel) but it is a bit of an exercise getting him on, will get there 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Has his moments  Very sensitive to the rider, but once he's going he really focuses and tries for you.

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Has a skin condition under his belly, which is quite itchy, but getting better!

Like Human Food?: 
Oh yes

Saddle: 
chevalier imperial, Gp saddle. Looking for a dressage saddle currently, saddle fitting is so difficult -_-

Pad Color:
Black puffa mainly. But I got quite a few ones with him that are purple and stuff 

Halter Color: 
Green / red

Lead Color?: 
Blue and red

Lunge Well?: 
Really well! Although I only lunge once a week 

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Not really I don't believe

Have Good Manners?: 
He does, does get fidgety when anxious though. But he defiantly realizes its not getting him anywhere and stops.

Bite?: 
Can be girthy and threatens occasionally, I just point at him and he stops straight away :L

Good With Children?: 
Not to ride, but on the ground yeah 

School Horse?: 
I'm teaching my friend off of him, on the lunge however. (She's ridden for a year previously) if that counts,

Good With Strangers?: 
Licks them to death

Get Pampered?: 
He loves attention

Love What He Does?: 
As far as I know! he loves hacking! Going to do some just for fun trail ride competitions soon because he's like a never ending battery!

Personality Traits: 
i'm going to go really fast, ok? ok. 
He gets anxious when there are no other horses in sight, but he's gotten much better in the last few months

Love His Home?: 
He loves his paddocks

Stall Buddies?: 
Paddock buddies- Jovial a broodmare, amber an appy, and his bachelor best bud (buddy). (he hangs out with buddy, mares are too much work  ) 

Friends At Home?: 
je ne se pas

Past Home?: 
GA

Past Life?: 
Was an instructors personal horse, got given to previous owner who came out once every month or so.

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Oh yeah, He really enjoys it, and has so much scope! 

Dressage?: 
I'm at a dressage yard, so yeah, I really enjoy it and he responds well to it, does get tedious though.

Fallen Off?: 
Recovering from a broken rib currently

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yup, although he can be a bit dodgey with his back ones, he's a quick learner though, shouldn't be any trouble.

Groomed?: 
Yup, he's moulting like a mammoth right now, even with the clip.

Cleaned Tack?: 
Every week 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes - trial and error several times too 

Hacked?: 
Yes!

Showed?: 
Not yet with him 

Checked for Lameness?: 
constantly 

Kissed a Nose?: 
naw yes 

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
And tripped and fallen? thats the best part.

Slept in His Stall?: 
I have in his paddock 

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
almost broke my back the DAY I brought him, really really lucky that I didn't (I landed at speed on the edge of the arena where there is raised wood)

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Sure have

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Does just a halter count? 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Sounds silly, but not on this boy apart from bareback.

Ridden Bareback?: 
His back is SO BONY) but yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Yup 

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
When I had him on trial, cleaned him up and got him fitter and the owner told me she had people to come and look at him and that she'd sell him to them first (as the trial still had two weeks to go) I thought he was just going to be taken like that.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Not in one go

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
I'm the only one that feeds him (apart from treats  ) 

Mixed Feed?: 
Yup, tested the feed? yup.

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Thats how you get anywhere

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Haven't had to, he just gets normal hay

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yup, I teach kids sometimes at my riding school 

Trained a Horse?: 
Every time you interact with a horse is training

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Nope.

Given Dewormers?: 
Yup, successfully and unsuccessfully 

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
I've always wanted to, but we have no area where I could try this :'(

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Never met a QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
AP

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Natural death is obviously nicer to the human, and ideal if the horse is not in pain for a period of time before the death. Otherwise Euthinization if it is going to stop prolonged pain.

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
JODDIES 

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps.

Paddock or stall: 
Paddocck

Fitted or Square: 
pardon.

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Whatever they need?

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell boots

Tack or Bareback: 
Ideally bareback! but saddles are good too when you forget your glue.

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
not yet!

Any human foods he loves?: 
Anything and everything

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Nothing equates to that feeling

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Yah! 

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yez  

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
Don't really plan on it

Even done vaulting?: 
and failed on a 16.3 horse
Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Nawt yet, watch out world 

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yeah.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Everyday 

Do you like helmets?: 
I sure do. Even on the most reliable horse I'd hate to feel that if I fell off and got seriously injured, it'd be blamed on the horse.

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I think push buttons are ledgends, but greenies are always a challenge, and so rewarding.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
GP Chevillar Imperial

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
I will 

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?:
I do, he is my baby  I'm so lucky. 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No, I dread that day.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

Your Name: 
Ashsunnyeventer

Your Age: 
14

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Ash

Show Name: 
Ashford

Discipline: 
Eventing

Bad Habits: 
Bucks when we first start cantering

Markings: 
Flea bitten grey

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
15

Breed: 
TB

History: 
I bought him from a friend who needed an upgrade. He was my first horse. 

Favorite Treats: 
Black licorice

Home: 
I board him in Maryland

Your Horse

Buck?: 
yep

Rear?: 
No

Jump?: 
Yes- I've jumped him 3'3 ish

Load Easily?: 
Yep 

Greenie or Push Button?: 
PUSH BUTTON!!

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
One time he hit his head on top of the trailer and had to get stitches. Now he wears a little bonnet lol. He has bad stifles so we work on strengthening those

Like Human Food?: 
potato chips 

Saddle: 
Dutton RZ XC saddle

Pad Color:
Blue

Halter Color: 
Blue 

Lead Color?: 
Blue and light blue 

Lunge Well?: 
No- it hurts his stifles

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
He did hunters, but not with me

Have Good Manners?: 
No- he can get really cranky or stubborn

Bite?: 
When he gets grumpy

Good With Children?: 
Yep  

School Horse?: 
Yes  his first lesson with someone else is today

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
No- he doesn't like attention

Love What He Does?: 
Only the cross country

Personality Traits: 
Grumpy old man. 

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
His only friend EVER is named Darby

Friends At Home?: 
Darby

Past Home?: 
Another place in Maryland

Past Life?: 
Race horse in Kentucky but he was horrible. He was sent to new york to a hunter barn for re-training. Then someone in PA bought him for eventing. They were passing through Maryland and boarded for a night at my friend's barn. When my frend saw him, he bought him without even trying him 

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yes

Dressage?: 
Yes, but we suck  

Fallen Off?: 
Of course

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes

Slept in His Stall?: 
No.

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Broke my arm when I fell once.

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yep 

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
twice a week :/

Ridden Bareback?: 
yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
That's the best part of eventing 

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
Possibly?

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
No

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
No

Taught a Lesson?: 
A few times to my cousin

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes- my other horse is only 4

Used Thrush Buster?: 
yes

Given Dewormers?: 
yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
No- never even tried this

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
TB!!

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Both for Ash

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close Contact

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
I'd rather he not die...

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jodphurs

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
What?

Fitted or Square: 
Square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Splint Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell Boots

Tack or Bareback: 
Tack

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
No

Any human foods he loves?: 
potato chips

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yep, but not on purpose lol

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope- I wish

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
No

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Er accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yesterday 

Do you like helmets?: 
yes- even for dressage 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Greenies make things exciting

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Dutton RZ XC saddle
Pessoa all- purpose
an ancient dressage saddle

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
already do

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

*You and Your Horses

*Your Name: 
Kayla

Your Age: 
25

Your Horse..’s Name: 

Danamite 
PFR Rosas Cantina 
Buddy
Java Joe

Show Name: 
N/A

Discipline:

Western, mainly just do game days. Mostly a trail rider 

Bad Habits: 
Uh.. none that I can think of

Markings: 
Danamite : Star
Cantina: Dorsal stripe, leg barring, shadowing on withers, frosted mane and tail
Buddy: Star and two socks on the hind legs.
Java Joe : Star and one sock back left.

Gender: 
Danamite: Gelding
Cantina: Filly
Buddy: Gelding
Java: Gelding

Age: 
Danamite: 10
Buddy:16
Cantina: 1
Java: 7

Breed: 
Danamite : Thoroughbred
Canitna: Quarterhorse
Buddy: Grade QH
Java: Welsh Pony Cross

History: 

Uh... Cantina I purchased as a weanling from a good friend down in Alberta. First met her when she was a just a wee foal, and fell in love with her personality and good nature. Brought her home this spring. 

Danamite: Had a neglectiful past.. I just recently bought him so still getting to know him.

Buddy: was purchased for my dad.. but dad never rode him.. so i took him over and he became my riding and game day horse.

Java Joe: Cute spunky lil pony that my nieces ride.  Not much history.. just a well broke lil pony that likes to be an ***.


Favorite Treats: 
Apples, carrots, lettuce.. Apple cookies

Home: 
my yard..

Your Horse

Buck?: 
None buck. .. at least not sure with Cantina yet since she's only a year.

Rear?: 
Nope

Jump?: 
Buddy .. but we've only gone as high as 18 inches LOL

Load Easily?: 
They all just walk right in

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Buddy/Danamite: Push button
Cantina: Unbroke
Java Joe: When he wants to ...

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
Yes..

Saddle: 

Western , bareback pad and an AP english saddle

Pad Color:
Blue.. all shades , black . Purple and green

Halter Color: 
Blues! Burgundy for Cantina. Tan/Black for buddy

Lead Color?: 
match the halters

Lunge Well?: 
Yes

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Nope

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes, if not they get a refresher on MANNERS.

Bite?: 
No

Good With Children?: 
Yes all are good with children

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Of course

Love What He Does?: 
Mmm.. EAT 

Personality Traits: 
Danamite is a big puppy that likes to follow you around everywhere! And loves cuddles.
Cantina is a just a sweetie and loves attention.
Buddy: Old man grumpy butt
Java joe: Grumpy butt, but loves cuddles on a rainy day

Love His Home?: 
I hope so..

Stall Buddies?: 
N/A

Friends At Home?: 
All are listed 

Past Home?: 
Danamite : A riding arena?
Buddy: Ranch
Java Joe: Same place as Buddy.
Cantina: a big hay field... ? Pitchfork Ranching?

Past Life?: 
Don't think they ever told me about their past life.. LOL 

Buddy: Ex ranch horse. 
Java Joe : Was a lil girls pony, she got scared of him so they sold him
Cantina: Being a foal in the field with her dam and other foalies and broods.
Danamite: spent the last 2 years in a paddock... 


*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes

Dressage?: 
No.. but Danamite does half pass xD

Fallen Off?: 
So many times..

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Haha.. yes

Slept in His Stall?: 
Dont have stalls

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Yes

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Yes

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes.. in a corral.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes..

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep 

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
Not yet

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Not for my recent ones.

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
I never have $2000 on me.. 

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes, 

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
CC

English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
PLeasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Euthinization 

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
paddock

Fitted or Square: 
square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
overreach

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
French frys.... 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Danamite.. is an ex-race horse

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Theres always time to see my horses.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No... 

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
no

Do you like helmets?: 
no

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Both ...

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Western Rawhide

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I own all of them 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
never had a vet do it.. every horse that we had to put down it was easier just to shoot it.. sad but true..


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

You and Your Horse

Your Name: 
Lee Ann

Your Age: 
17

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Ace

Show Name: 
Betyoursweetassets 

Discipline: 
Hunters, western pleasure, trail

Bad Habits:
Not too much...herd bound

Markings: 
Star and pastern

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
8

Breed: 
Quarter horse

History: 
He was bred and raised in Florida where he was professionally trained in WP and was trail ridden. The he moved to Tennessee where he was used as a lesson horse and trained in hunter under saddle and jumping. Then I bought him last October.

Favorite Treats:
Donuts and coke

Home: 
Pasture

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Never

Rear?: 
No 

Jump?: 
Yes, loves it, but green

Load Easily?: 
Yes

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Neither, but more push button

Even Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
No

Like Human Food?: 
Yes!

Saddle: 
Circuit close contact

Pad Color:
White, hunter green

Halter Color: 
Black, hunter green 

Lead Color?: 
Mixed colors

Lunge Well?: 
Yes

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Yeah, he can do a little bit of everything 

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes

Bite?: 
No

Good With Children?: 
I think he'd be fine

School Horse?: 
Yes, used to be

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Yes!

Love What He Does?: 
Likes pleasure, loves to jump

Personality Traits:
Calm, sweet, mischievous 

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Buddy

Friends At Home?: 
Buddy, Dusty, Goldie, Rusty

Past Home?: 
Panama City, Florida and Murfreesboro, Tennessee

Past Life?: 
Answered that already 

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yes

Dressage?: 
Yes

Fallen Off?: 
Yes! Thankfully not bad though

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
No

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
No

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No, but want to with Ace

Cried Because of Your Horse?:
No

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
No, but want to

Trained a Horse?: 
Yeah, you could say that

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes 

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes!! So amazing!!!

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH (Appendix)

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Snaffle 

Spurs or Crop: 
My horse doesn't need either, but crop

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close contact

English or Western: 
English

Show or Pleasure: 
Both

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Natural

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jods

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
Either

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Both

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes, with my mare

Any human foods he loves?: 
Anything, he's a pig 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No, but want to

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Oh yeah

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No, don't plan on it either 

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yeah, small one

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Not yet

Do you like helmets?: 
Eh, yeah

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
It depends, push buttons are fun because you can do so much with them but greenies are cool because you can see them improve

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Circuit close contact

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
Yes

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
No


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/fun-horsey-survey-i-found-d-42460/#ixzz25QbTGSyn


----------



## barrelracercjr (Jul 25, 2012)

*Horse Survey*

Your Name: 
Chloe
Your Age: 
14

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Jacob, Scarlet, Havah

Show Name: 
Jacob The Red, Scarlet, Clue's Last Heir

Discipline: 
Barrel Racing, Pole Bending, Keyhole, Flag, Western Pleasure, Showmanship, Halter, Horsemanship, Reigning

Bad Habits: 
Scarlet: Cribing Havah:Food Aggresive Jacob: Bucks when tooo excited .__.
Markings: 
Jacob: None Scarlet:Appaloossa Havah: White star

Gender: 
Gelding and 2 mares

Age: 
8, 25,14

Breed: 
Thouroughbred, Apaloossa, Quarter Horse

History: 
oh man...would be way to long.

Favorite Treats: 
Anthing 

Home: 
Barn

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Very rarely, only when he gets too excited

Rear?: 
Never

Jump?: 
Jacob can't scarlet and havah can

Load Easily?: 
Yep :grin:

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Neither, all are laid back and great

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
the horse? nah Me? Yes

Like Human Food?: 
Nah

Saddle: 
Western/barrel saddle

Pad Color:
Green and black

Halter Color: 
Lime green

Lead Color?: 
lime green

Lunge Well?: 
Never lunge

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Not really, trail rides

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes!

Bite?: 
Havah will if someone is loud around her.

Good With Children?: 
Yeah, we teach lessons on Scarlet 

School Horse?: 
only Scarlet

Good With Strangers?: 
Yes

Get Pampered?: 
Guilty

Love What He Does?: 
Yes

Personality Traits: 
Perfect :wink:!

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Havah and Scarlet are, Jacob has Chloe and Billy

Friends At Home?: 
Havah:Sassy and Flash Scarlet:not really and Jacob: Farenheight, Billy, Chloe, ect.

Past Home?: 
been at the same place

Past Life?: 
Huh?

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
Yes

Dressage?: 
No

Fallen Off?: 
Yeah

Picked a Hoof?: 
Of course

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes >.<

Slept in His Stall?: 
No

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
Yes

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yep

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
I hope not

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes all of them

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Either, I have both 

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Neither

Spurs or Crop: 
Neither


English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
Both

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Both

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Both

Arena or Trails: 
Both

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
How about none?

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans!

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps!

Fitted or Square: 
?

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Wraps

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Overreach

Tack or Bareback: 
either

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes!

Any human foods he loves?: 
Nah 

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
Yes! 

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No...

Even done vaulting?: 
Kinda

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yes

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes..

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
Yes 

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
maybe:wink:

Do you like helmets?: 
Yes

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
Either one

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
I own 2 western barrel saddles

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse :grin:

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
Don’t talk to me about that.


----------



## Macman (May 22, 2012)

*Yellow! <3*

You and Your Horse

Your Name: 
Katie

Your Age: 
15

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Yellow....

Show Name: 
Yellow.

Discipline: 
any speed events, mounted shooting, a little reining(; , and trails. 

Bad Habits:
Cranky when a lot of people are around and hes known to bolt. 

Markings: 
Stripe with a snip. 

Gender: 
Gelding

Age: 
11

Breed: 
Appie X Draft

History: 
From what I know, he was beat with pitch forks, whips, brooms, anything handy. Was slapped in the face every time he pins his ears(which is often, hes cranky<3). He's had A LOT of training, i can ride him just off my seat. Now he belongs to me.  

Favorite Treats:
Anything your eating. Like my ice cream cone! 

Home: 
Pasture

Your Horse

Buck?: 
Swings his butt out sometimes. 

Rear?: 
Never

Jump?: 
Not his calling. 

Load Easily?: 
Yes

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Push button when hes not giving you attitude. (;

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
He had an old bow that no longer bothers him. 

Like Human Food?: 
Don't get me started!

Saddle: 
Billy cook

Pad Color:
Purple

Halter Color: 
Blue

Lead Color?: 
Blue

Lunge Well?: 
Now he does!

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
Yeah, he can do a little bit of everything.

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes

Bite?: 
Used to

Good With Children?: 
No.

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
No

Get Pampered?: 
Yes!

Love What He Does?: 
Loves trails.

Personality Traits:
Will do anything for someone he likes and respects, CRANKY, just a big curious
lover boy. 

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Chester

Friends At Home?: 
Chester, jack jack, cowboy, plot, shawnee, cherokee, and rocky.

Past Home?: 
From what I know, he's stayed near Tampa, Florida. 

Past Life?: 
Totally abused, but now loved. 

Have You Ever?

Jumped?: 
Yes

Dressage?: 
Tried.... LOL

Fallen Off?: 
I've stopped counting. 

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
Yes 

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
Yes

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
No

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
A lot of minor injuries. 

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
Yes

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No

Cried Because of Your Horse?:
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
No

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes!

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes

Trained a Horse?: 
Yeah, you could say that

Used Thrush Buster?: 
Yes 

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
Yes!! So amazing!!!

This Or That. 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
Quarter!

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
Kimberwick 

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
Close contact

English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
Pleasure

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
both

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Trails

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
Natural

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Chaps

Paddock or Tall: 
Paddock

Fitted or Square: 
Square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
Boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Both

Tack or Bareback: 
Both

Random. 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
Yes, he loves it!

Any human foods he loves?: 
Well, considering he took the ice cream cone from my hand that was almost in
my mouth.... I'd say yes.

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
No, but yellow thinks hes a racehorse sooo. (;

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
No

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Oh yeah

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.... Tried, thought my horse was gonna kill me. (;

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
Yeah, small one

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
Yes

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
No

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
Yes

Do you like helmets?: 
Well, i have a saying i believe a lot of people should hear. IF your gonna do 
something stupid, wearing a helmet doesn't make it less stupid. So no. 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I like a push button, but greenies are fun.

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Billy cook 

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do. 

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
I never want to have to.


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

*My turn*

*You and Your Horse

*Your Name: 
Hanna

Your Age: 
high school

Your Horse..’s Name: 
Rally

Show Name: 
Rally

Discipline: 
Western

Bad Habits: 
She is a baby so not much

Markings: 
star and snipe

Gender: 
Filly

Age: 
1

Breed: 
AQHA

History: 
Given to me by a friend. I went out to see her for the first time and we just clicked. No one else could really catch her.

Favorite Treats: 
psyllium (not really a treat but she loves the stuff)

Home: 
singletree stables

Your Horse

Buck?: 
especially when playing

Rear?: 
not alot

Jump?: 
NO

Load Easily?: 
depends on the day

Greenie or Push Button?: 
Greenie

Ever Seriously Injured/Sick?: 
Nope

Like Human Food?: 
No 

Saddle: 
my personal cutting saddle (she hasn't worn any saddle yet)

Pad Color:
Blue and white

Halter Color: 
Blue

Lead Color?: 
Blue 

Lunge Well?: 
for a baby

Done Something Other Than Regular Discipline?: 
not in a specific discilpline yet

Have Good Manners?: 
Yes

Bite?: 
Hasn’t offered to.

Good With Children?: 
NO

School Horse?: 
No

Good With Strangers?: 
NO

Get Pampered?: 
a little

Love What He Does?: 
definitely 

Personality Traits: 
definitely me in horse form. She is very independent when it comes to other horses around her and has only attached on to one.

Love His Home?: 
Yes

Stall Buddies?: 
Penny (moms horse)

Friends At Home?: 
Penny

Past Home?: 
CTEC

Past Life?: 
none

*Have You Ever?*

Jumped?: 
no

Dressage?: 
no

Fallen Off?: 
yeah 

Picked a Hoof?: 
Yes

Groomed?: 
Yes

Cleaned Tack?: 
Yes 

Put a Bridle Back Together?: 
Yes 

Hacked?: 
No

Showed?: 
Yes 

Checked for Lameness?: 
No

Kissed a Nose?: 
Yes

Ran Through a Muddy Paddock to Get Your Baby?: 
Yes 

Slept in His Stall?: 
NO

Gotten Seriously Injured Because of Horses?: 
NO

Fallen Off and Gotten Right Back On?: 
Of course

Ridden With No Tack?: 
Yes. It’s amazing.

Ridden Without Stirrups?: 
almost every ride

Ridden Bareback?: 
Yes

Crosscountry Jumped?: 
No

Cried Because of Your Horse?: 
Yes

Spent More Than $2,000 On One Trip To the Tack Store?: 
NO

Fed Your Own Horse?: 
Yes

Mixed Feed?: 
Yes

Ridden Next to a Road?: 
Yes

Bought Special Hay Just for Your Horse?: 
Yes

Taught a Lesson?: 
Yes, teach all summer long

Trained a Horse?: 
Yes

Used Thrush Buster?: 
No

Given Dewormers?: 
Yes

Had a Successful "Join-Up?": 
don't know what that is

*This Or That.* 

Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse: 
QH

Snaffle or Kimberwick: 
snaffle

Spurs or Crop: 
Spurs

Close Contact or All-Purpose: 
both 

English or Western: 
Western

Show or Pleasure: 
Show

Discipline or Free-Rein: 
Discipline

Indoor or Outdoor: 
Outdoor

Arena or Trails: 
Arena

Euthinization or Natural Death: 
neither

Jeans or Jodphurs: 
Jeans 

Chaps or Tall Boots: 
Tall Boots

Paddock or Tall: 
Tall

Fitted or Square: 
square

Splint Boots or Polo Wraps: 
splint boots

Bell Boots or Overreach Boots: 
Bell

Tack or Bareback: 
Bareback

*Random.* 

Ever gone swimming with your horse?: 
NO

Any human foods he loves?: 
no

Ever galloped a racehorse?: 
no

Even jumped your own height on horseback?: 
Nope.

Ever gone to see your horse, even though you know you don..’t have time?: 
Yes.

Ever jumped through a flaming hoop?: 
No

Even done vaulting?: 
No.

Ever gotten a championship before?: 
no

Ever said goodbye to your favorite horse, tears streaming down your face?: 
No.

Ever taken off polo wraps in formal wear?: 
no

Ever accidentally gotten your horse sick?: 
No.

Ever ridden into the sunset, feeling like John Wayne?: 
NO

Do you like helmets?: 
yes 

Do you prefer greenies or push-button horses?: 
I like a challenge so it can come either way

What kind of saddle do you own?: 
Cutting saddle not sure what maker it is

Plan on owning your own farm someday?: 
Yes!

Plan on owning your horse your talking about during this survey?: 
I do own my own horse :grin:

Ever hold the lead shank, while the vet puts him to sleep?: 
never


----------

